# What's on Your Lips Today?



## Kitsunegrl

What are you wearing today?  Name & description of color, please!  

Today I am wearing MAC lipglass in Red Romp.  It is a nice, deep sheer red with shimmer.


----------



## missjenny2679

I love lip gloss!! Today its Smashbox o gloss


----------



## jc2239

staying in today so just some chocolate flavored Bigelow mentha lip shine-it's clear but it tastes delicious!


----------



## Jahpson

MAC lipliner in Currant and lipstick in Craving.

its like a gothic pink (light looking purple)

no lip gloss, because I find the lipstick lasts longer by itself. and its so creamy and smooth i dont need any top layer.


----------



## JSH812

tarte lip stain in cherry

layered with mac lipgloss in Valentine


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Glossimer in Equinoxe.


----------



## Mree43

Dior lipstick in Box Office Beige with Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar lipgloss.


----------



## MissTiss

Chapstick 100% Naturals Lip Butter. 

I am still working on a make up and beauty routine. LOL


----------



## claireZk

Tarte Sungloss in Frankie and Annette.  It's a little more coral IRL than it looks in the pic.  It was part of a set and I didn't think I would like it, but it's wound up being my favorite!


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimer in Eclipse - it's a deep berry color with a LOT of sparkles, but it goes on very sheer 

If I get tired of that, I will start using Magnifique -  it's a barbie pink with gold shimmer, very sheer yet has full coverage.


----------



## eponine03

Burt's Bee Lip Balm with Pomegranate.

I'm at home in my pj's. No need for make up today!!


----------



## madamestuff

Nars lipgloss in turkish delight. It's actually way more pigmented than I thought it was going to be! It's a pale pink.


----------



## Pink_Swish

mac prrr lipglass my fave ever


----------



## guccilove

aquaphor, then mac lip liner in hover, then nars gloss in gothika


----------



## GlamDiva

Rosebud strawberry lip balm. I don't have to work until later, I am in my PJ's still!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Chanel nude liner w/chanel admirable, a pretty, light shade of pink


----------



## Tracy

today it's: a creamy nude Sephora lip pencil with Tarte Moondoggie gloss (thanks claire, i love them all!!) over it. 
oh also w/ Patricia Wexler lip plumper (clear) over that.


----------



## coach4me

Lip fusion plumping pencil in Nude, lined and filled in, and Udban Decay big fatty plumper/gloss over that.


----------



## lm040523

I'm a fan of lipgloss since junior high! Although I hardly wear lipgloss in the winter because winter in new york = windy days =  bad news for hair being stuck on my lips

Anyways, lately, I've been wearing DIOR ADDICT ULTRA GLOSS #181 (sorry i don't know the name! they only have numbers on the bottom of the lipgloss) It's a light baby pinkish color with very very very little hints of subtle glitter (not the tacky big flakes). Also, its light and NOT gloopy like other glosses, which is always a plus in my book


----------



## NoSnowHere

BE Buxom lips in Dolly, a sheer mauve.


----------



## Rockst@r

MAC Viva Glam IV lipgloss. It's a shimmery pink, and one of my favorite lip glosses.


----------



## jstreete

Right now I have on Smith's Rosebud Salve. Later tonight I plan to wear Chanel Glossmier in Waterlily.


----------



## Tracy

NoSnowHere said:


> BE Buxom lips in Dolly, a sheer mauve.


 

i've been wondering about this gloss....is it sheer? 
congrats on your baby boy! i'm amazed you have a 7-day old and are wearing gloss!! good for you!


----------



## Biondina1003

Lip Venom Balm.... its windy and rainy which equals sticky hair!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Bobbi Brown lip glass Clear and Chap stick-lipbalm 
I gotta have on my chap stick with no matter what I wear on my lips.


----------



## claireZk

nolarice said:


> today it's: a creamy nude Sephora lip pencil with Tarte Moondoggie gloss (*thanks claire, i love them all!!*) over it.
> oh also w/ Patricia Wexler lip plumper (clear) over that.



Yay!  I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## missmustard

Mree43 said:


> Dior lipstick in Box Office Beige with Bobbi Brown Pink Sugar lipgloss.



Ohhh, I'm dying to try the Pink Sugar gloss!! Today I wore a really really old Clinique gloss that comes in a pot called Cherry Spritzer. I know I should throw it away (it's well over a few years old), but it's been discontinued and I'm so deeply in love with it that I can't bear to part :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

I put on some Kiehl's lip balm #1 as a base, then I put NARS The Multiple in Orgasm on my lips (might as well get multiple uses out of it!) - love it, as it matches my cheeks but not too obviously!


----------



## jellybebe

missmustard said:


> Ohhh, I'm dying to try the Pink Sugar gloss!! Today I wore a really really old Clinique gloss that comes in a pot called Cherry Spritzer. I know I should throw it away (it's well over a few years old), but it's been discontinued and I'm so deeply in love with it that I can't bear to part :shame:


 
Pink Sugar is AMAZING. I used to wear it religiously, plus it smells so good. That reminds me, I should pick up another tube soon. It's the perfect pink colour.


----------



## Miyoshi637

Lip Blam ~ Gator Gubba in Pineapple-Vanilla


----------



## harleyNemma

Trish McEvoy "Jolie"


----------



## prettyfit

stila coral tinted balm


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chanel Eclipse Glossimer over Clinique Crushed Grape


----------



## salamina

Balmshell lipgloss in Yummy Mummy.  Cute moving picture on the gloss!


----------



## heartnaspade

Stila lip glaze in passion fruit!  Love it!  But I miss my lip polishes that I left at home


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have to do a LOT of talking today so I'll just be wearing Bonne Belle lipsmacker in Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

MAC Angel with a top layer of some light pink Max Factor Gloss :kiss:


----------



## nutmehgz

missjenny2679 said:


> I love lip gloss!! Today its Smashbox o gloss



me tooo! i love it!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

ooooooh, I love this topic.. 
Today I am wearing, MAC lipliner in Spice with NARS Belle De Jour lipstick, with MAC Glass gloss.


----------



## Nymph

Just lip balm. My lips are soooo dry they're starting to flake


----------



## iluvapples123

VS beauty rush.


----------



## stacmck

Just Chap Stick today


----------



## Cheryl

LM Mulberry lip stain


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Glossimer in Sunset Gold!


----------



## claireZk

I started out with Tarte gloss in Zack and Kelly, ended up with Chanel Glossimer in Pink Crystal....


----------



## ~KT~

Mint Chapstick, I don't wear lipstick.


----------



## stacmck

Philosophy Hot Cocoa lip gloss


----------



## Cheryl

la prairie opal glace gloss


----------



## claireZk

Tarte gloss duo in Luke and Laura


----------



## designer307

Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clear Smashbox lipgloss.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bath & Body Works minty lip balm in a light pink shade. Don't know the exact name.


----------



## hellosunshine

burt bees wax in pomergante.


----------



## candace117

Chanel Glossimer in Hibiscus...a beautiful red sparkle.


----------



## Addict2Diamonds

Tarte Double Dose GO-GO Goji berry. Love it !


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

DuWop Lip Venom


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Labello lip balm


----------



## dreamgirl

L'oreal juicy tube in Caramel Creme-pretty sheer beige color with a little sparkle. Smells yummy!!


----------



## missjenny2679

Smashbox "Elegant"....BEST nude lipstick EVER


----------



## claireZk

Plain Vaseline :shame:


----------



## Tracy

sephora lip gloss in rosey glow.


----------



## stacmck

B&BW Mentha Lip Shine


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Glossimer in Satinette


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Lustre Glass in Love Nectar. A very pretty peachy pink.


----------



## maggiesze1

Clinique glosswear in Hula Hottie


----------



## dreamgirl

Loreal juice tube with a nude lipliner and touch of concealer underneath:


----------



## peach.

MAC 3D Lipglass in Touchpoint. I have sooo many lipglosses, so I'm making an effort to wear something everyday instead of just lipbalm!


----------



## kanin8

L'oreal Glam Shine in pink!


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Glossimer in Black Tie


----------



## j0yc3

1st layer - kiehl's lip balm #1 cranberry
2nd layer - MAC High Tea lipstick
3rd layer - MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## zuzu23

Boots Deeply Moisturizing Lip Care (cream)
Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Buttershine in Pink Toffee for me today!


----------



## nycgirl24

For the past month, I have been wearing a beautiful pink gloss from Carmindy's new make up line..I love it..the best lip gloss I've ever had!!


----------



## claireZk

Stila Lip Glaze in Berry Ice and Too Faced Lip Injection


----------



## candace117

itsnicole said:


> Chanel Glossimer in Black Tie


 
What does this one look like?

Today I'm taking a Chanel break and wearing the gloss my Hermes RAOK buddy sent me: Dior DiorKiss in Praline!


----------



## pinkyx13

MAC Lipglass Nymphette  
love it!


----------



## never-enough-LV

Sephora Mango Lip Gloss....


----------



## Peaches23

Beauty Rush Lipgloss in Strawberry


----------



## jc2239

MAC lipglass in Prrr


----------



## Divyaangana

Aveda LipSaver. My godsend since studying for midterms this week is stressing me and my body out in the worst way.


----------



## Vicky2007

E45 Lip balm and sure Chanel lipgloss in sorbet


----------



## Cheryl

some GWP clinique lip stick i have had forever :shame:


----------



## jstreete

Today I had on Chanel Glossimer in Giggle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chapstick.


----------



## jenny70

Laura Mercier's Petal Glace, sort of a pinky gold.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My day off today, so I'll just be wearing some lipbalm from an etailer.


----------



## MissTiss

Smashbox Lipgloss in Pixel.


----------



## claireZk

Boots no 7 Sheer Lipstick in Excite and Tarte gloss in Kelly (it's the pink one on the top left)


----------



## Jahpson

today I went nude. 

Wet n' Wild creme lipliner 719

Mac lipstick in "Freckletone"

NARS lipgloss in striptease


----------



## Tracy

i am peachy today.
sephora nude lip liner with tarte lip gloss in frankie.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## FashionAddicted

Mac myth lipstick...very pale to pink. try it!


----------



## claireZk

MAC lipstick glaze in Pervette and Chanel Pink Crystal


----------



## dreamgirl

I'm wearing Chanel Pailettes, becoming my new favorite!! :kiss:


----------



## PHENOMENON

Garnier lipbalm


----------



## Divyaangana

Tarte lipgloss in Buttercup.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I wore the strobe tinted lip conditioner in blossom.  It feels really good, but barely leaves any color.  I'll use it up, but won't repurchase.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^The Strobe products dont show up on me either. bummer.


----------



## pond23

MAC "Deliciously Rich" lipstick


----------



## bnjj

L'Oreal Colour Juice in Watermelon


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAC Honeyflower over Essence of Beauty Lemon Lip Butter muah!


----------



## addicted ali

MAC lipglass in Prrr!


----------



## CandyJanney

Loreal Juice Stick in Call-me-nuts with Buxom lipgloss on top in Dolly. I'm almost out of my Lorealand I got it on clearance and it ended up being my FAVE shade and I think it's discontinued! ;_;


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Glossimer in Sunset Gold


----------



## itsnicole

MAC Lipglass in Flusterose


----------



## ItalianFashion

clinique delovely


----------



## toiletduck

Urban Decay's Ultraglide lip gloss in Gash!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tutti Dolci ''lemon meringue'' lip gloss.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Chanel Glossimer in Eclipse


----------



## miss gucci

dior kiss...lip gloss


----------



## claireZk

Labello Orange chapstick


----------



## missjenny2679

Smashbox lip primer
Smashbox lip pencil in Pro
Smashbox lipstick in Elegant


----------



## piperlu

BE Buxom in Trixie.


----------



## lv-lover

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I wore Stila lipglaze in Daiquiri.  A soft pinkish gold.


----------



## missjenny2679

lv-lover said:


> Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.


I need to try this color!!


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Glossimer in Imaginaire


----------



## Tracy

softlips lip balm
wet n wild lip pencil #666:devil: yikes, true!
mark glow baby glow lip gloss in pink crush


----------



## claireZk

^ I love pink crush!  That's my favorite Mark color 

What color is 666? lol


----------



## perlefine

Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> ^ I love pink crush! That's my favorite Mark color
> 
> What color is 666? lol


 
it's a devilishly good color....no, really it's supposed to be the color of your natural lips. i read about it in a magazine a _long!_ time ago. makeup artists apparently use it. 
it looks plum and goes on sorta darkish. that's why i start w/ a lip balm, and then i line and fill in and then blot and sometimes go over that w/ lip balm. when i put the gloss over it i really blend w/ the wand and it just looks pink. 
i love pink crush, too


----------



## pond23

MAC "Faux" Lipstick with a little bit of Laura Mercier "Chestnut" Lip Liner


----------



## Redorfe

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## claireZk

Artistry lipstick in Satine (it's very similar to MAC Lame-- fleshy pink with gold frost) layered with VS Very Sexy gloss in Romp (bright pink shimmer)...


----------



## Tracy

i am peachy today.
Sephora nude lip liner with tarte lip gloss in frankie.


----------



## itsnicole

Dior Addict Gloss in Cotton Petal


----------



## Jahpson

NARS Velvet matte lippencil in cafe con leche and 

NARS lipgloss in striptease


----------



## rowie1985

Lancome Juicy Glace in Orange Barbade - comes out shimmery


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I will be wearing a raspberry colored MAC lip conditioner.  The label is gone, but it is in a pot.


----------



## itsnicole

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Lipgloss in Lilac Sugar.


----------



## ladypenelope

Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon


----------



## brimac327

Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## bubbleloba

Armani lip gloss in #1


----------



## jstreete

Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## DiorKiss

ladypenelope said:


> Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon


 
Ooh, how's that one? I can't get it anywhere so I think I'll order Tangerine from Strawberrynet, but I like that Watermelon color!

Today on my lips, good old Lipsmackers


----------



## Tracy

soft lips lip balm
wet n wild lip pencil #666
ulta lip plumping lip gloss in belle


----------



## claireZk

MAC lipstick in Pervette and Chanel glossimer in Blizzard










The result is a perfect shimmering baby pink!!! 

My only complaint is the gritty glitter in blizzard ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

''Too Faced'' Diamond gloss..in champagne.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Spark glossimer


----------



## tokyogirl

Bloom's siren
Awake's Caramel Blonde (gloss)


----------



## miss gucci

helena rubinstein lipgloss..( purple dance)


----------



## listrikmu

The Bodyshop Vitamin E Lipcare SPF15 (lip balm); &
Revlon Moisturestay Lipcolor in #32 Nutty (soft brownish-wine)


----------



## shoegal27

Nars Blond Venus, and Loreal colour juice in butterscotch drop


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Glossimer in Glow


----------



## LissiSays

I'm wearing Smashbox lipgloss and the color is called 35MM. It is a nice shimmery brown.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Today I'm wearing MAC in Capricious.  Sort of a berry/pink color.


----------



## Jahpson

My signature: lip liner in plum (MAC), lipstick in politely pink (MAC) and finally lip gloss in Turkish Delight (NARS)


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nars Dolce Vita over Lancome Color Fever Gloss in Hotspell


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Glossimer in Gazelle-  Lve this color!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Just switched mine up, am home and playing today with makeup.. put on some Mac Angel, with clear glass gloss.. so KK!


----------



## claireZk

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> My signature: lip liner in plum (MAC), lipstick in politely pink (MAC) and finally lip gloss in Turkish Delight (NARS)


How do you like politely pink?  I've looked at that sooo many times but never tried it.


----------



## keodi

lip liner in chesnut (MAC ) and (MAC) lipgloss in chai my signature  a great netural!


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimer in Rose Sand....but now that I have gazelle that will probably be a fixture in my rotation (for now...sigh).


----------



## missisa07

Today it's Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker today!  
It cracks me up that I have such a cheap go-to lipcolor.


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Glossimer in Pink Crystal.


----------



## exotikittenx

Fresh Sugar lip gloss in Flirt.  Love it!  My favorite lip gloss ever.


----------



## pursegal

The new Bath and Body Works - Raspberry Jam, Watermelon Sorbet and Cherry Vanilla - i switched between all 3 today - for lipstick it was my Dior - 

I have to say for an easy gloss, that I can enjoy and is reasonable on the pocket book, i love the bath and body works ones.


----------



## kat8kit

Smash box o gloss
some people hate it but i love the vibrant pink hue


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Blonde Venus NARS lipstick & C-Thru MAC lipglass.


----------



## shoegal27

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Blonde Venus NARS lipstick & C-Thru MAC lipglass.


 
I love Blonde Venus.. when I went to Sephora in the NYC to get mine for the first time, they paired it with Nars lipliner in Amazon.  It looks lovely together.


----------



## windycityaj

Lancome clear lipgloss.  I just love it!


----------



## bnjj

Dew Kiss lip balm for me today.


----------



## miss gucci

Lancome juicy tube...


----------



## NatalieMT

Just MAC lipglass in Luminary.


----------



## purse4u

MAC satin lipstick in PHOTO (a warm brown color) for me today!


----------



## fashingrl

Bobbi Brown 'Tulle' - pinky/tan


----------



## claireZk

MAC Heatherette Lipstick in Lollipop Lovin with Tarte Westley gloss (the darker one) on top...


----------



## cathymd

Heatherette Lollipop Lovin with Sock Hop on top!


----------



## jroos

mac lipglass in cultured sheer pinkish-purple


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Coach lipgloss in Hibiscus--a bright sheer pink


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Glossimer in Sunset Gold!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

ROSEBUD-Strawberry Lip Balm


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Still wearing Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper lipsmacker.  My allergies kicked in and my lips are so dry!


----------



## shoegal27

Still wearing Spice MAC lipliner with NARS belle de Jour.. J. Lo would be proud!


----------



## misskt

Rosebud Salve


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Chanel Glossimer in Iris with mac Spice lipliner


----------



## purly

Chanel Glossimer 93 Paillettes


----------



## claireZk

I started out wearing Chanel Glossimer in Sundress, but I seem to have misplaced it, so I'm wearing glossimer in Twinkle now lol.


----------



## Redorfe

Mac plushglass in big kiss


----------



## fashingrl

MAC lipstick in  'Real Doll' from the Barbie collection awhile ago and Dior lipgloss #181 (lt pink)


----------



## claireZk

Tarte gloss duo in Kevin and Winnie (they mix together into a peachy bronze color)


----------



## jenny70

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Nothing. My lips are naked today.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

DuWop-Lip Venom


----------



## sunnibunni

chapstick. same as everyday.


----------



## Cheryl

glossimer in Glow


----------



## Minimouse

L'Oreal 'Made for Me Naturals' in nude.


----------



## jenny70

Glossimer in Paillettes.


----------



## ladypenelope

Nars lipgloss in Sweet Dreams


----------



## jenny70

Glossimer in Sesame


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Viva Glam VI lipglass.  A very pretty medium pink!


----------



## claireZk

MAC Fafi Strawbaby


----------



## fashingrl

MAC's Heatherette - Lipstick in Lolipop Loving and Gloss in Starlet Kiss


----------



## MonkeyGirl

Blistex silk and shine... my lips are dry.


----------



## jenny70

Glossimer in summer plum!


----------



## sunnypoo

l'occitane shea butter... my lips are chapped beyond belief.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Buttershine lipstick in Pink Toffee today!


----------



## Jahpson

ok, my signature lipstick (politely pink), lip liner (plum) from MAC

and a little darker lipgloss (I usually wear NARS turkish Delight) Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in 'Reflect'

I just love pink lips!


----------



## .::Charisma::.




----------



## fashingrl

Same as yesterday: MAC's lipstick Lollipop Love and Gloss in Starlet Kiss


----------



## eponine03

Pomegranate Burt's Bees Lip Balm!

I figure if everyone in the world stops using chapstick and switches to Burt's Bees, we would lower the gas prices. LOL!!!


----------



## miss gucci

Diorkiss...


----------



## jstreete

Today at work: MAC lipstick in 4N

This evening: NARS lipgloss in Foul Play


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Nars lipstick in Schiap


----------



## shoegal27

Clinique: Black Honey


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Glossimer in Paillettes


----------



## miss gucci

Dior addict lipgloss(jersey pink)


----------



## fashingrl

Burt's Bees Lip Balm - I am dehydrated - too much wine last night .... LOL


----------



## miss gucci

Gloss Show Spectcular Sparking Lip Gloss - # 005 Sofia Silver


----------



## perlefine

Only blistex lip conditioner


----------



## sunnypoo

clinique guava stain lipstick


----------



## ellacoach

bobbi brown creamy lip liner in mocha
Nars lipstick in Klute
YSL Touche Brilliance gloss in #8 Sparkling Nude


----------



## SimplyElegant

NYC passionfruit lipbalm
Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
Stila convertible colour in lillium


----------



## metroelle

lancome's trendy mauve.


----------



## claireZk

Rimmel Lasting Finish in Airy Fairy 





It's a shimmery pale nude pink.  Sooooo pretty!


----------



## fashingrl

MAC lipliner in Spice and a Smashbox light brown frosty nude (I can't read the name - the print is too small)!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC lipstick in "lovelorn."


----------



## Tracy

sephora lip gloss in rosy glow


----------



## Divyaangana

Aveda Lip Saver under Cover Girl Fruit Slicks in Raspberry.


----------



## fashingrl

MAC lipstick in Lollopop Loving and MAC gloss in Starlet Kiss


----------



## claireZk

Rimmel Airy Fairy again, with Chanel Glossimer in Pink Crystal...


----------



## jenny70

Laura Mercier in Bronze, love it!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lip condtioner in Strobeblossom.  It's a light pink shimmer.


----------



## miss gucci

This is my new favorite lip gloss. Dior Addict. I really like the glossy lip look. It works for me. Lipstick always seems like alot of trouble. I have had most of the brands versions of gloss. This one is definitely the glossiest of the glosses.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Avon Glazewear Liquid lip color in Chocolate Fling


----------



## fashingrl

Same as yesterday I am hooked on the MAC Heatherette collection.  Lipstick in Lollipop Loving and Gloss in Starlet Kiss.


----------



## Souzie

MAC lustre lipstick in brew.  It's a creamy beige shade


----------



## ladypenelope

Nars lipstick in Mitzi a shimmery, beigey pink.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass in Red Romp!  Nice sheer red.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## shockboogie

Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick


----------



## PrincessGina

Lancome Juicy Tubes Melon no.22 - its very sheer and not really this pink either. its nice. quite nude looking.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chanel Aqualumiere lipstick in Yucatan topped by Glossimer in Gazelle


----------



## Couturegrl

VS Heidi Klum Limited Edition lipstick with the gloss over it

But usually I wear MAC's "Snob" with Chanel "Satinette" Glossimer over it.


----------



## miss gucci

dior addict high shine lipstick in backstage pink


----------



## claireZk

I started off with Smashbox lipstick in Candid (light pink with gold shimmer ) and switched to Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle, because I wanted something more gold...


----------



## Pursegrrl

I always start with Benefit's Smoooch as a base for my lip color and let dry a few seconds...

Then my usual lip color is L'Oreal's Mica.  It's a deep flesh-like color, a great neutral with a little shimmer.  

Then I top with a Chanel Glossimer...either twinkle or giggle are my current favorites!


----------



## Khi

Stila purline lip gloss.


----------



## pond23

C.O. Bigelow matte lip balm
MAC Faux lipstick


----------



## Imaprincess07

Today I'm wearing Smashbox lipgloss in Illume


----------



## BagLadie

Korres lip butter in quince.


----------



## Couture_Girl

mac lustreglass in love nectar -- favorite lipgloss everr (:


----------



## tmc089

Blistex Silk & Shine...I love this stuff!!!


----------



## msbird

Chanel Glossimer in Eclipse


----------



## jh4200

Omg, I love Blistex Silk and Shine too - my mom, sister, and I are addicts!

Today I have Chanel Glossimer in Giggle.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Clear Lancome Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday: Lancome Color Design lipstick in Natural Beauty.
Currently: Burts Bee's cherry stuff


----------



## MissTiss

Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang.


----------



## regretless

lancome fever gloss - midnight kiss


----------



## baglover1973

bare minerals buxom lips in Amber


----------



## choozen1ne

MAC Lipglass in Enchantress  and in Major Minor with spice lip liner


----------



## cocobella

MAC Pure Rose l/s & Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## ellacoach

today I wore NARS Klute lipstick topped with Chanel Satinette glossimer.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I am wearing Mac L/g pastel emotion.


----------



## claireZk

Yay for bumping this thread.. I forgot about it, but I love it! 

Today I used the powder blush-as-lipstain trick, with MAC Merrily and Labello gloss.


----------



## nycgr1

California dreaming


----------



## samoXenina

claireZk said:


> Yay for bumping this thread.. I forgot about it, but I love it!
> 
> Today I used the powder blush-as-lipstain trick, with MAC Merrily and Labello gloss.


 
where did u purchase the labello gloss if you don't mind me asking?  I have never seen it here in the U.S.


----------



## frostedcouture

nars napoli and C.O. bigelow gloss


----------



## foxyqt

MAC 3N l/s + NARS Turkish Delight l/g


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Ahoy There! Lipstick and BE Buxom Lips gloss in Dominique.

Frosty!!!  Miss you.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Today I'm wearing MAC lustreglass in Sinnamon.


----------



## beeziebug

Kiehl's pear tree lipgloss.


----------



## ladypenelope

Today I've had on Dior Creme Gloss in Creamy Almond and MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI SE  (but not together!)


----------



## jane

La Prairie lip gloss, which is superior to all others, in "Nectar Glace".


----------



## dee-dee

MAC - Dazzleglass in sugarrimmed...


----------



## bubbleloba

Armani lip shimmer in 21


----------



## claireZk

samoXenina said:


> where did u purchase the labello gloss if you don't mind me asking?  I have never seen it here in the U.S.



I got it at this ghetto place called Ollies, which buys inventory from other stores that are going out of business.  They had a big shipment once from a Canadian store, so they had Labello and a bunch of other brands that are hard to get here.  The cashier thought I was nuts for buying 6 of them.. but they were sealed, within expiration date and only 99 cents!!! 

I think Labello is now being sold under Nivea brand in the US though.  I keep seeing Niva lipbalms with identical packaging!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

claireZk said:


> Yay for bumping this thread.. I forgot about it, but I love it!
> 
> Today I used the powder blush-as-lipstain trick, with MAC Merrily and Labello gloss.


 
Have and love that gloss! Cheap, not stickie, cute colours and nice for the lips!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox clear lip gloss.


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> MAC Ahoy There! Lipstick and BE Buxom Lips gloss in Dominique.


 

Forgot that at home...had to change to MAC Viva Glam VI gloss.


----------



## chris7891

Nars Chelsea Girls


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Deliciously Rich lipstick


----------



## NY_fashionista

Labello cherry lip balm - I haven't left my apartment all day or I'd have put on lipstick (I don't even go down to the mailroom without lipstick).


----------



## Katie68506

Napoleon Perdis Lip Service.  Now I'm ready for winter


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> MAC Ahoy There! Lipstick and BE Buxom Lips gloss in Dominique.
> 
> Frosty!!!  Miss you.



miss you too! 

burts bees chapstick today


----------



## omgblonde

Vaseline - my lips are feeling super dry!


----------



## ChristyR143

Revlon ColorStay lipliner in Nude and Nars Belle du Jour


----------



## monokuro

Nivea lip balm!  Awesome stuff. ^^


----------



## MissPR08

c tru and spice liner..


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dr. Pepper lip smacker.


----------



## thatgurl

Chanel Luminous RA


----------



## surlygirl

Kiehl's pear lip balm, may add a bit of Nars Metis gloss later.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Crossroads l/s and Major Minor Gloss.


----------



## bubbleloba

Chanel glossimer in seashell


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> MAC Crossroads l/s and Major Minor Gloss.


 

ooops. that should be Cross_wires_ not Crossroads.


----------



## itsnicole

MAC Ahoy There lipstick with MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus.


----------



## BagLadie

cherry chapstick.


----------



## GlamDiva

MAC High Strung lipstick
MAC Oyster Girl lipglass


----------



## Imaprincess07

Carmex, I didn't leave the house


----------



## Couture_Girl

Mark's lipstick in Crush Amorette, with L'Oreal HIP jelly balm in plush on top (:


----------



## malleysmama

Chanel Glossimer "Jaipur"


----------



## MissTiss

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Siren


----------



## itsnicole

MAC Ahoy There & MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed


----------



## pageclub

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## BagLadie

Rimmel sweet jelly sheer lipgloss in Delicious.  It's yummyyyyy.


----------



## ChristyR143

So far just my trusty carmex.


----------



## MissPR08

reveling by mac with spice liner..


----------



## jane

Chanel 64 "Enthusiast". Nice bright red w/orange undertone, kind of a 50s red.


----------



## exotikittenx

Philosophy Kiss Me in Red


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass in baby sparks


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Myth MAC lipstick
Hover Mac lipliner
Turkisk Nars lipgloss


----------



## Odette

Korres Lip Butter in Guava


----------



## mayen120

chanel lipstick and mac lipglass


----------



## Imaprincess07

Mac Lustreglass in Beaux


----------



## jc2239

MAC dazzleglass in sugarrimmed mixed with MAC pigment in gilded green


----------



## oregonfanlisa

NARS Klute and Bourjois #20


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Fanfare l/s and MAC Fullfilled Plushglass.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Venetian Rose.


----------



## mytwocents

Hello everyone I have never posted myself even if it's a partial shot haha. 
I have gotten so much information from everyone else and I would love to contribute too. So I will definately keep contributing now that I have more free time!

Lipstick Mac desire

Gloss Cargo baden baden (the lighter side)

for reference I am MAC NC 32

Desire is a maroon, it's slightly darker than the picture. I was tired of the neutral browns I normally wear so I got it. I like it but one tube will be enough. 

The Cargo glosses are so smooth not sticky but they literally wear off in 0 minutes! I bought this one and after this I won't be buying it again.


----------



## Grape2008

Etude: Tints is wearing on me day and night...


----------



## illinirdhd

MAC Slimshine in Assertive


----------



## shopaholic1987

Lancome Juicy Tube, tomorrow Chanel Allure


----------



## ChristyR143

MAC liner in Stripdown
MAC lipstick in Angel
MAC dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed


----------



## ETenebris

Clinique Black Honey "almost lipstick" topped with MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## BagLadie

Tarte inside out lipgloss in Nirvana. Gotta look good at the voting polls today.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lightly Ripe l/s and BE Buxom Lips gloss in Dominique.


----------



## dee-dee

MAC lipstick in Underplay with Sugarrimmed dazzleglass on top .  I think I'm gonna get a backup of this stuff....


----------



## lantana19

Aquaphor


----------



## PrincessGina

dee-dee - your lips look lovely. might have to try that. 

Im wearing Lancome Juicy Tubes in Chilled. really nice light beigy brown colour.


----------



## dee-dee

PrincessGina said:


> dee-dee - your lips look lovely. might have to try that.
> 
> Im wearing Lancome Juicy Tubes in Chilled. really nice light beigy brown colour.


 
Thank you!  You should definitely get sugarrimmed, it looks great with EVERYTHING.  I get happy just thinking about it.   Today I'm wearing it over Viva Glam V.


----------



## ladypenelope

Still loving Dior Creme de Gloss in Creamy Almond this week.


----------



## paintednightsky

Using the Petra line from Target today in the color Elf.  It really makes your lips look larger and is really good quality.  Smells really good like strawberries and has a reddish tint with sparkles.


----------



## pageclub

MAC's Sugarrimmed dazzleglass ... ahhh I love this color.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Laura Mercier's new Lip Glace in Gala - LOVE it and am SO sad its LE.


----------



## BagLadie

rimmel jelly stuff in delicious.


----------



## mcb100

Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## frostedcouture

nars napoli 
cherry chapstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

ETenebris said:


> Clinique Black Honey "almost lipstick" topped with MAC C-Thru lipglass



This sounds pretty! I'm going to try it today.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Coach Hibiscus lipgloss


----------



## Veelyn

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Beige Velvet


----------



## dreamcherry

Chanel lipgloss - Goldlight 
I love this color and it sparkles so nice


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bigelow mentha lip tint 1137.


----------



## surlygirl

NARS lip lacquer in Cabiria


----------



## lil_peanut

Chanel Poise


----------



## BagLadie

carmex


----------



## aliburke84

Blistex Lip Medex
...the trusty blue pot


----------



## pageclub

Mac Modesty


----------



## mariah9999

I'm wearing Chapstick Lip Shimmer as I am sick and my lips hurt...ush:


----------



## truegem

Once again Blistex Silk and Shine but I did throw a little clear lipgloss on for a shinier effect.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex medicated chapstick...the stuff is sooo addictive, lol!


----------



## BagLadie

I just discovered carmex (strawberry in a small yellow tube) lip balm today at the supermarket and OMG this stuff is soooo moisturizing!!


----------



## gotracey

Vincent Longo lip stain in Cupid's Breath (which has been discontinued?!?!?)
Clinique Long Last Gloss in Fireberry.


----------



## frostedcouture

blistex silk and shine (got this what? a few weeks ago?? almost gone O_O)
also nars napoli l/s


----------



## lavidacampus

Burt's Bees, as always. Boyfriend loves it


----------



## xpurseloverx

lancome juicy tube in spring fling


----------



## BagLadie

Kiehls tinted lipbalm


----------



## GnomeNisse

Cargo Bora Bora,  the pinker of the duo in the pot.


----------



## dusty paws

strawberry slush lipsmacker.


----------



## pmburk

This afternoon it is C.O. Bigelow's Hot Fudge Sundae mentha lip shine.


----------



## baglover1973

two faced beauty balm


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frostedcouture

sweet tooth tendertone from mac


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today it was Oh Baby by mac.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

BE buxom diamond lips in Clair


----------



## Rondafaye

shu uemera Gloss Lacquer in Irrational Purple


----------



## scarlett_2005

Nothing right now but earlier today I was wearing Mac Viva La Glam V.


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome Color Fever Shine in Tempt Me


----------



## coach4me

MAC Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lancome Juicy Tube - Berry Bold


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose


----------



## Odette

Mac Lustreglass in Pinkarat


----------



## pmburk

Today it is Aveda's lip tint in Garneta Swirl.


----------



## MissTiss

Intimidate Slimshine.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pinkarat by Mac


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing MAC Marque lipstick.  Love it!


----------



## baglover1973

lip venom coral tree gloss


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.. gorgeous!


----------



## BagLadie

Bobbi Brown cherry lip tint AND carmex!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Natural Ice Cherry


----------



## cocobella

MAC Hue l/s & Peroxide l/g


----------



## Rondafaye

MAC High Tea


----------



## socaltrojan

I had on *Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect *in Lurex Plum 877 (soft plum with multi-colored micro glitter)


----------



## cmars

Americana Vincent Longo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex lip infusion moisture splash.


----------



## antiquitease

MAC take a hint tendertone


----------



## GnomeNisse

Lip Venom


----------



## Anoka

I'm just switching off between softlips chapstick in cherry and sugar cookie today, I'm just in bed finishing up college apps.


----------



## Dawn

A Kiss of Moisture by Nivea. love this lip balm!


----------



## Odette

MAC Strawberry Blonde lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced candy diamond lip gloss.


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass chai ligned in chestnut lip liner pencil


----------



## nordia5

Blistex lip treatment


----------



## VPT

Too Faced Mirror Mirror L/G in Don't Hate Me. 
Plain glossy today.


----------



## Rondafaye

MAC Florabundi l/s


----------



## clb1968

Nivea kiss of moisture Clinique Almost Lipstick Black Honey


----------



## candace117

I wore Chanel Big Bang all day.


----------



## clb1968

Dawn said:


> A Kiss of Moisture by Nivea. love this lip balm!


 
Me too. It is great on it's own or underneath lipstick or gloss.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

NARS Greek holidays


----------



## TrixieBoo

Blistex Deep Renewal - I absolutely love it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Buxom lips in Dolly from BE.


----------



## Redorfe

rosebud salve


----------



## beautyinside

Today I'm wearing Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm. Love how the peppermint oil gives off a fresh smell and it feels cool on your lips.


----------



## emilyharperfan

Cover Girl TruShine Lipcolor in Powderpink Shine with MAC Underage gloss on top


----------



## soul2squeeze

Jurlique lip care balm. Have been using rosebud salve for a while, needed something new.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown lip crayon in Wild Raspberry. This is my first one of these, color lasts a long time!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Softlips lipbalm in Vanilla - my lips have been SOO chapped lately!


----------



## mombug

Mac Twig, today and every day!!!


----------



## lv-lover

Nivea Lip Care Pearl & Shine.


----------



## candace117

Chanel Aqualumiere lipgloss in Vanilla


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Oh Baby.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Mac Strawberry Blonde l/g.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Chanel Glossimer in Ovation.   Wearing it alone.


----------



## Odette

Benefit Posie Tint, and Aerie Kiss Soft Gloss in light pink.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Signature Lipstick in Venetian Rose.


----------



## VanillaSky

Vaseline! LOL


----------



## ChristyR143

Revlon Timeliner for Lips in Espresso and Nars lipstick in Belle du Jour


----------



## Anoka

cherry softlips


----------



## candace117

Chanel Glossimer in Sirop


----------



## ellacoach

MAC lipglass in frozen dream


----------



## lantana19

Rosebud salve


----------



## BagLadie

some mint menthol infused tint I got at Bath and Body Works.  Love it.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Mac Hue and chapstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Buxom Lips - in a neutal pink shade.


----------



## Carolinexoxo

Bourjois Paris - Effet 3 lipgloss


----------



## MissTiss

Marquised D' lipstick under Live and Dye lipglass.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bigelow mentha lip tint in 1136, a sheer brownish berry.


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## talexs

Kiehls balm with Clinique Honey Bee gloos over it, at first I thought honey bee was going to wash me out, but it is actually a nude with a decent amount of pink in it so I don't look like the walking dead.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel glossimer in wild rose


----------



## pmburk

Aveda lip shine in Amaranth.


----------



## keodi

rosebudsalve lipbalm


----------



## RiJoGo

Dior Addict High Shine: 352 Champagne Blush


----------



## NoSnowHere

mac flashmode lustreglass.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## barbie_slayer

MAC tinted lipglass in song and dance


----------



## kiss_p

Carmex for a yucky fever blister.


----------



## pond23

MAC Spirit lipstick (a pinky-brown)


----------



## scarlett_2005

Mac Viva La Glam V.


----------



## luckycharms

YSL's Rouge Pur #146 Romantic Pink


----------



## Sophia1025

Chanel aqualumiere in Freeze


----------



## talexs

a ton of kiehl's coconut lip balm--this super cold weather is making my lips less than kissable


----------



## mariah9999

MAC Lipglass in Frozen Dream - LOVE IT!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Urban Decay gloss in Naked........sort of a nudish pink.


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder lipstick in Tea Rose.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Aqualumiere in BonBon


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Potato chip crumbs...what can I say? I'm on vacation!


----------



## lovemysavior

I will be wearing my new Medievel lipstick that I got in the mail yesterday.  I'm so excited.  It's raining here today so I need a little pick-me-up


----------



## mbarbi

mac cosmo ü


----------



## coach4me

MAC viva glam V lipglass over here!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lustreglass in Pinkarat again.


----------



## tatertot

Chanel Glossimer in Brilliance


----------



## Jahpson

nude lipliner (i know, whats the point lol) from N.Y.C forgot what its called but the number is 712

a light pink peach lipstick from MAC called "Plink" and finished with a pink lipgloss from NARS called Turkish Delight.

this is my everyday look for my lips


----------



## Miyoshi637

RoseBud Salve ~ Not a big fan of lipstick


----------



## Anoka

Lorac mocktails in champagne


----------



## cocobella

MAC Hue l/s & Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## luckycharms

Mac's So scarlet


----------



## BagLadie

burts bees lipbalm in pomegranate.


----------



## Crystalina

Clinique's Superbalm in Raspberry


----------



## nseastar

Stila Cherry Crush lip stain and Burt's Bees lip balm.  Cherry Crush is my latest love even though the application is horrible.


----------



## Rondafaye

MAC Snob l/s


----------



## shoegal27

Clinique Perfect Beige.


----------



## claireZk

Laura Mercier Lip Stain in Mulberry (awesome gwp from Nordies!) and Labello CareGloss.


----------



## calzz

burt's bees lip balm and lip smakers in cotton candy


----------



## flaweddesignn

revlon pink lady + smashbox lipgloss in pout


----------



## NoSnowHere

bigelow mentha tint 1139.


----------



## ChristyR143

Revlon Timeliner for Lips in Espresso
Chanel Pink Sugar l/s


----------



## noon

Nars turkish delight.


----------



## claireZk

Dior l/s in Beige A Porter + Philosophy S'Mores gloss


----------



## candace117

MAC Viva Glam VI SE lipglass


----------



## ThatsxHot

Today it's Lancome lipgloss in a pale pink shade!


----------



## qcescada

MAC lustreglass - I can't remember what colour.


----------



## tatertot

plain ol' Carmex today


----------



## Melocoton

MAC LipGlass in Possum Noose Pink
and
Kiehl's #1


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Korres lipgloss but I'm drawing a blank on the color...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Does your cat start coughing laying like that? We used to have a cat that layed that way, then he would start coughing, but it never stopped him from doing it again! So funny!

I'm just wearing Burts Bees lip shimmer


----------



## junebug3t

NARS lipgloss- Sweet Dreams


----------



## pond23

MAC "Brave" mixed with MAC "Spirit"


----------



## claireZk

Avon l/s in 24k Gold + Tarte l/g in Om


----------



## frostedcouture

vaseline right now


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac l/g in Lovechild


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Viva Glam V l/s and l/g


----------



## shoegal27

burts bees.. its snowing and I don't care today!


----------



## imashopaholic

Mirenesse Velvet Lip Lift Moisture Shine Lipgloss _(photo is from my LV Cerises Pochette reveal thread)_.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

C.O. Bigelow's Mentha Lip Tint in Plum Mint


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today is MAC lustreglass in wonderstruck.  

Imashopaholic I love your bag!!  I only have the plain one


----------



## Anoka

Burt's Bees. Its a snow day!!


----------



## imashopaholic

barbie_slayer said:


> Today is MAC lustreglass in wonderstruck.
> 
> Imashopaholic I love your bag!! I only have the plain one


Aww there's nothing wrong with the original LV Mono Pochette.  But the cherries make me smile.


----------



## BagLadie

sephora lipgloss in bronze beauty


----------



## shoegal27

Anoka said:


> Burt's Bees. Its a snow day!!


 

he hee, you owe me a coke!


----------



## tinaj430

Peroxide lipglass


----------



## Anoka

shoegal27 said:


> he hee, you owe me a coke!


How did I not see that?


----------



## frostedcouture

nars napoli


----------



## chwong3892

i'm wearing c.o. bigelow in magenta mint. love it!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

BE buxim lips in April


----------



## spylove22

Hug Me from MAC


----------



## asamiramirez

BE Buxom Full Color Lip Polish in "Ruby."


----------



## KristyDarling

Brand new lip products today: MAC's Bare slimshine lipstick with Honey B liner, and Instant Gold lustreglass on top.


----------



## BagLadie

chwong3892 said:


> i'm wearing c.o. bigelow in magenta mint. love it!


 

That is my favorite stuff!!! I wear it every single day and am addicted to it!


----------



## choozen1ne

MAC lipstick in Delish and Lip Glass in Phos-Phorelle


----------



## pond23

Lancome "Rose Defile" lipstick - I love the color. I just wish it had longer staying power.


----------



## noon

Jo malone vitamin e lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Stila lip glaze in vanilla


----------



## asamiramirez

Neutrogena MoistureShine Lip Soother Cooling Hydragel in "Shimmer."

Gosh, that's such a long name, isn't it? Ridiculous.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mac Red Romp lipglass today!


----------



## pond23

MAC "Brave" lipstick


----------



## ChristyR143

Revlon Colorstay lipliner in Raisin and Nars Sexual Healing l/s


----------



## SweetOnPurses

I just love the way named there product, LOL orgasm and Sexual Healing and i know there is what more or so . LOL



ChristyR143 said:


> Revlon Colorstay lipliner in Raisin and Nars Sexual Healing l/s


----------



## BagLadie

Clinique moisturizing superbalm in Raspberry.  Love this stuff.


----------



## aquablueness

MAC lipglass VIVA Glam V.. smoochie smoochie!


----------



## mordant

MAC "Cherish" l/s


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC lychee luxe


----------



## Imaprincess07

MAC viva glam v l/s and viva glam v l/g on top.


----------



## BagLadie

neutrogena moistureShine lip smoother cooling hydragel in Glaze.  Long name for a small lipgloss.


----------



## superstar

Chanel seashell glossimer


----------



## trapt204

MAC Cutester l/s and Mimmy l/g


----------



## nay.nay01

Victoria Secret - Cherry Bomb


----------



## claireZk

Laura Mercier lip stain in Mulberry (LOVE!) and Smith's strawberry lip balm.


----------



## Cheryl

Mac popster


----------



## TenYearsGone

MAC Creemsheen Glass in Partial Pink.


----------



## CHmyloves

MAC Slimshine in Intimidate and Viva Glam VI Special Edition. It's a good combo!


----------



## PrincessGina

*Chanel AquaLumiere Sheer Color Lipshine Lipstick Honolulu No. 63*


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Beautiful color & case!  

Stila lipglaze in Daiquiri for me today.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bigelow mentha lip tint in magenta.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

burts bees lip balm


----------



## lv-lover

Mac HK Tinted Lip Conditioner in Pink Fish. Love it!


----------



## claireZk

MAC Lollipop Lovin.  I wanted to wear Marquis D', but I lost it already! :blink:


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## Melocoton

MAC Cute-ster l/s with Mimmy l/g


----------



## flaweddesignn

Mac Partial to Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## sillywahine

MAC Cremesheen glass in Boy Bait


----------



## lmkhlh2006

MAC HK lipglass in mimmy


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Mac LG in Illicit


----------



## CHmyloves

MAC Lipglass in Mimmy.


----------



## Cheryl

Bobbi Brown - Bronzed pink tinted lip conditioner


----------



## Miss Sooky

Senegence - colour beige baguette with a light pink top gloss.


----------



## LissiSays

MAC Lipglass in "Prrr"


----------



## TenYearsGone

Burts Bees lip balm. I'm sick so no makeup for me today.


----------



## plumaplomb

lancome "pink diamond"


----------



## claireZk

Started out with MAC l/s in Soft Spot, now just chapstick


----------



## lantana19

Burt's Bees here as well, and yes, I'm sick as well lol


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Fast Friends l/g


----------



## lovemysavior

nothing.  i've been lazy and i'm just now about to take a shower so nothing on my lips today.


----------



## talexs

Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter- this is becoming my new Black Honey


----------



## choozen1ne

MAC Hello Kitty in Nice Kitty from my RAOK buddy Cheryll


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder lip conditioner


----------



## andicandi3x12

Revlon Cherries in the Snow.


----------



## flaweddesignn

MAC Popster!


----------



## bonjourErin

MAC cremesheen glass in EVER SO RICH.... I  it


----------



## pinky_ohana

Carmex for me... Love chapstick.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Viva Glam V lipgloss!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer in Praline


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Gentle Simmer Slimshine.


----------



## pond23

A combination of Laura Mercier "Pink Champagne" and MAC "Viva Glam II."


----------



## pageclub

Mac's Nice Kitty


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Cosmetics' Big Bow lipstick and Fast Friends lipgloss


----------



## Anoka

Burt's Bees again


----------



## talexs

Kiehl's Coconut Balm


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Lancome Color Design Lipstick in Fashion Icon


----------



## luckylizard

so i recently bought some new lipgloss at shoppers drug mart

It was called "BALMSHELL" supposedly it was used in confessions of a shopaholic.

the concept is actually cute, it looks like a two ended lipgloss. but one end is lip gloss while the other is a tube with liquid and pictures that "tell" a story when you move the lipgloss up and down. also the picture side tube can be screwed off n there is an attachment included to turn it into a keychain.

Its real nice, not too sticky so my hair doesnt get stuck in it.

and guess what colour i chose to buy.... "curse of the purse" LOL


----------



## kittyy

Hard Candy's Kiss & Tell in Luck. It's so shiny!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Nymphette


----------



## gelbergirl

clinique adore u


----------



## asamiramirez

BE Buxom Lipgloss in "Trixie."


----------



## pond23

MAC Brave


----------



## ladypenelope

Clinique cider lipliner, blended well! With Clinique Crushed Opal gloss on top.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Viva glam V l/s with BE Buxom gloss in trixie.


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH Whip Stick Lip Balm


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC lip conditioner in Popster


----------



## coach4me

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam V


----------



## LVtay31

MAC Hello Kitty Pink Fish!


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## newcoachlover

MAC reg lip conditioner w/ fast friends l/g


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Carmex, Lol


----------



## Imaprincess07

mac l/l in hodgeodge mac l/s in plumful and mac l/g in little vi


----------



## gwendolen

Blistex DCT hahaha


----------



## mischa

Estee Lauder lipstick in vanilla truffle.


----------



## nseastar

My new Cargo Blu Ray lipgloss in Belize.  I just got it Monday and I am loving it!


----------



## Lydlady

Smurfette Mood Swing lip gloss


----------



## CHmyloves

Burt's Bees at the moment. I'm feeling rather uninspired today.


----------



## nseastar

Lydlady said:


> Smurfette Mood Swing lip gloss


Ohhhh, how is it?  What color does it turn?  It's been tempting me.


----------



## talexs

Carol's Daughter Coconut Lip Balm


----------



## SheLovesLV

MAC 3N lipstick. my faveeee. soo sad its discontinueddd. (it was a LE)

and a MAC Lip gelee


----------



## PrincessGina

im wearing a bright fuschia today:


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH Whip Stick Lip Balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Again with the MAC hello kitty l/g in Fast Friends


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Fashion Scoop Cream Sheen


----------



## Imaprincess07

mac l/g in Beaux


----------



## nseastar

Stila Cherry Crush topped with my newest love, Burt's Bees Radiance Lip Shimmer.


----------



## talexs

Black Honey


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please + lipglass in Fast Friends (from Hello Kitty)


----------



## cristalena56

mary kay juicy peach lipstick and MAC HK Nice Kitty lip gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC lipstick in Pink Plaid & MAC Pinkarat Lustreglass. 

Pretty combo, BTW.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Clinique Superbalm in Cranberry - its what I wear when I'm not going out of the house...it really moisturizes and has just a slight hint of color


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder high gloss in rose


----------



## zircon14

Aveda Lip Glaze in RubiSparks -
I love this gloss as much for the shine and color as the flavour (yummy and organic peppermint and ginger).


----------



## GnomeNisse

Chanel Glossimer in Ovation.  I wanted a sheer, pale lip since I went with very dark, dramatic evening-out eyes.


----------



## cristalena56

MAC HK Nice Kitty(i need to get another of these.. maybe i can win jen's from her blog! lol )


----------



## bnjj

MAC Dame Edna Lipglass in Possum Nose Pink


----------



## maggiesze1

Chantecaille lipgloss in Glee


----------



## blueeyez259

MAC HK Mimmy lipglass


----------



## ItalianFashion

mac HK pink fish lip conditioner


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chapstick


----------



## missydarla

Chanel Rouge Allure 20 and Estee Lauder pure color gloss 344


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I wore Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose out tonight.


----------



## klassykdt

Chanel Glossimer in Unity.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqaulumiere Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## MBart

MAC viva glam VI. Looove it! I think it's my new everyday color.


----------



## nordia5

Mint Rosebud Salve


----------



## NoSnowHere

klassykdt said:


> Chanel Glossimer in Unity.




1 of my all-time faves!


----------



## NoSnowHere

today is mac oh baby.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Pleasureseeker under Baby Sparks Dazzleglass. 

I guess it's safe to use my Dazzleglass again since there's a collection coming in a few months.


----------



## klassykdt

NoSnowHere said:


> 1 of my all-time faves!


Its the best shade for ALL seasons...


----------



## klassykdt

Today. Viva Glam IV


----------



## devoted7

*MAC's Hello Kitty Fast Friends =]
*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I didn't even leave the house today, so it's Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer


----------



## pond23

MAC "Viva Glam II" lipstick.


----------



## juliecouture

NARS Belle De Jour Lipstick ahh.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I wore Dior Show Gloss in Lindsay Pink


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## nordia5

Mint Rosebud Salve.. again. I barely wear anything else, lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

MAC Lustre in Hug Me - it feels really good on and gives just a slight hint of pink


----------



## Bitten

Giorgio Armani Sheer lipstick no. 10 - the perfect nude-blush colour for work.


----------



## luvbags3

Mac lavender whip l/s
Mac Ever so rich c/g


----------



## Bitten

A little chap stick and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey - nice and relaxed today...


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC's Most Popular lipstick with Sweet Strawberry lip glass.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Bitten said:


> A little chap stick and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey - nice and relaxed today...



I love that one!  If I'm running out of the house I always grab it if I havent put anything else on,it will always look good with anything.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lavender Whip l/s under Fast Friends l/g. 

This lippie is super wearable. I'm surprised.


----------



## stylelaw

luvbags3 said:


> Mac lavender whip l/s
> Mac Ever so rich c/g


 
OMG this is so so pretty!!!


----------



## funandsun

MAC lipglass Viva Glam IV


----------



## coach4me

MAC HK sweet strawberry


----------



## MissTiss

MAC See Thru Lip Color in Not So Shy with a little MAC Pleasureseeker lipstick on top to tone down the berry stain.


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Mac Hello Kitty lipglass in She Loves Candy, I got it from my best friend for my birthday yesterday!


----------



## lovemysavior

Bronzed Beauty lipgloss by Sephora.  Love it!


----------



## Odette

Carmex - damn dry weather.


----------



## MissTiss

I abandoned the Pleasureseeker l/s for MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Soft Lips in sugar cookie.  I'm sick in bed, yuck.


----------



## cocobella

luvbags3 said:


> Mac lavender whip l/s
> Mac Ever so rich c/g



Sooo pretty!!  I will be buying these products shortly!!!


----------



## Bitten

Just chapstick so far - it's too early on Saturday morning right now!


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder high gloss in rose a beautifull color i loves it


----------



## luvbags3

Nars lipgloss in Sweet Revenge


----------



## BagLadie

Loreal Hip Jelly Balm in delectable........loving this stuff.


----------



## ETenebris

NARS lipstick in Shrinegar + MAC lipglass in C-Thru.  This is my everyday combo.


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Stickgloss in rosewater.. my perfect MLBB


----------



## klassykdt

My usual..chanel glossimer in unity.


----------



## lovemysavior

Red Lizard lipstick by Nars.


----------



## MissTiss

Earlier - MAC HK lipglass in She Loves Candy

Now - Rosebud Salve (ready for bed)


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer in Praline


----------



## Melocoton

Strawberry Blonde Lip Glass from MAC


----------



## xpurseloverx

loreal color juice in tutti fruti


----------



## lantana19

Wetslicks Amazemint in Happy Hour, I'm officially addicted to this stuff.


----------



## coach4me

MAC HK lipglass in sweet strawberry


----------



## legaldiva

MAC's "Oak" lipliner under MAC's "Myth" satin lipstick.


----------



## dani1908

Revlon Pearl Lipstick with MAC Oyster Girl gloss for shine


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Burt's Bees-Replenishing Lip Balm with Pomergranate Oil


----------



## qcescada

MAC Chintz lipstick + MAC Beaux LustreGlass

(I hardly ever wear lipstick so I feel more made up today. I toned down the eyes though)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dr Pepper lip smacker


----------



## talexs

Korres wild rose lip butter (can't get anough of any of these,the consistency is amazing) with a little bit of Kiehl's coconut balm on top


----------



## Mree43

Lipstick Queen in Nude Sinner.


----------



## LVilla1

*Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Rhubarb!*


----------



## Necromancer

Rose-mauve lip gloss by Atelier.


----------



## newcoachlover

Earlier I had on MAC reg LC and l/g in PRRR. I've since washed my face and now wearing HK TLC in popster.


----------



## Jahpson

MAC lipstick in Plink

followed by CHANEL lip gloss in coral reef


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks.


----------



## Mary_Swe

Mac.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex chapstick.


----------



## LissiSays

MAC Cremesheen Glass in "Melt In Your Mouth"


----------



## newcoachlover

MAC l/g in C-thru


----------



## GnomeNisse

Chanel Lip Liner in Pink Sugar
Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitare


----------



## PrincessGina

newcoachlover said:


> MAC l/g in C-thru


 
snap me 2


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Fast Friends


----------



## BagLadie

Bobbi Brown cherry tint


----------



## ProfNot

Lipstick from BridalLipstick.com

I applied it this morning around 8am and it is still looking perfect now at 6:19pm.

I'm wearing:
Persimmon as a base coat,
Champagne Beige as a top color coat, and 
Matte gloss as the sealer top coat.

I have red hair so coral and sienna lipstick colors work best for me.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Chanel lipliner in Nude
Too Faced lipstick in Totally Nude
Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitare  (just a little bit for shine)

I like that together, it all looks there but not made up


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Hibiscus lip stain


----------



## pond23

MAC "Faux" lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox clear gloss.


----------



## Barbiedoll

cute color



PrincessGina said:


> snap me 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac fast friends


----------



## pupeluv

right now NARS orgasm lipgloss, later in the day I know I'll switch to something else. Do you guys usually keep the same color all day or do you switch?, because I seem to usually switch.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer: Praline


----------



## PinkyPlumSpeedy

Chanel Glossimer Sum Plum


----------



## ShopShoeGal

MAC Prrr lipglass


----------



## starletsparkle

La Mer lip balm
my lips are super chapped today


----------



## stylelaw

aquaphor my lips are crazy dry and chapped today


----------



## talexs

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment with Clinique Honey Bee Glosswear on top


----------



## Cheryl

Chapstick =)


----------



## MonkeyGirl

Burts bees beeswax lip balm. Love this stuff!


----------



## BagLadie

Sally Hansen Ultra Soothing lip tint in plum berry - new product and SO MOISTURIZING!!!


----------



## devoted7

*I had MAC Dame Edna's Hot Frost!
*


----------



## MichaelJr1186

other than food....nothing.


----------



## TenYearsGone

MAC Scant Slimshine with MAC Partial to Pink Creemsheen on top.


----------



## NoSnowHere

viva glam v lipglass from mac.


----------



## GirlFriday

Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard.  I don't usually buy expensive lip glosses, but this is my one exception.  I love it.


----------



## qcescada

MAC Diva lipstick. I d=just bought it 30 minutes ago - I'm not a red girl - this is my first red lipstick and while it will take some getting used to, I think I could love it


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere in Positano


----------



## talexs

Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm, Black Honey on top


----------



## shoegal27

Mac~Pink fish from Hello Kitty


----------



## GnomeNisse

Buxom Lips in Dominique


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## claireZk

Dior Addict High Shine l/s in Chestnut Chic


----------



## pond23

MAC "Viva Glam II" lipstick mixed with MAC "Faux" lipstick. C.O. Bigelow matte lip balm underneath.


----------



## Cheryl

Mac HK Pink FIsh


----------



## littlepanda

Canmake Lip Concealer, with Majolica Majorca Rouge Majex in BE706 on top :kiss:


----------



## sugarskull

Laura Mercier Peony - they had a great little cosmetic pouch deal AND GWP at Nords today!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict Gloss - I don't remember the name but it is pink.


----------



## shallow-ish

Kiehl's Lip Balm #1


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Cremesheen in Creme Cup


----------



## BagLadie

Sally Hansen gentle plumping lip treatment in Serene.  Just got it yesterday (needed it like I need a hole in the head) and love it.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel glossimer in glaze


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I'm wearing Lavanilla grapefruit vanilla shine today


----------



## MBart

Smashbox O-Gloss.


----------



## talexs

Kiehl's Cranberry Lip Balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Carmex.


----------



## sheanabelle

victoria's secret beauty rush in "cupquake"


----------



## JennMSU

softlips pure pomegranate ... i love lazy sundays!!!


----------



## pond23

I wore MAC "Spirit" lipstick today, and put a little bit of MAC "Viva Glam II" on the pout.


----------



## ItalianFashion

mac fashion mews


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Yesterday (Sunday):

MAC-Viva Glam VI Lipstick and Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lipgloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Pink_Swish

GOSH lipstick in darling 
Mac lipglass in oyster glass

Perfect nude lip!


----------



## SweetPurple

On the way to the gym, so just - Burts Bee's Lip Balm


----------



## trapt204

MAC Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## Imaprincess07

Smashbox pixel l/g (pretty nude pink on me)


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipstick & Viva Glam VI Lipglass.


----------



## frostedcouture

burts bees and my mom's nars gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Glossimer in glaze...loves it.


----------



## Sophia1025

MAC Hello Kitty Pink Fish tlc


----------



## BagLadie

clinique superbalm in raspberry.


----------



## talexs

A really thick layer of Aquaphor, I woke up with super chapped lips


----------



## bonjourErin

MAC cremesheen Creme d'nude l/s and C-Thru l/g... just tried it on at the counter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox clear gloss.


----------



## Jahpson

NoSnowHere said:


> Glossimer in glaze...loves it.


 

I saw that at the store today, great color! 

Im wearing MAC lipliner in half-red (my fav) and lipstick in craving no lipgloss


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Pomposity lipstick


----------



## antiquitease

dior addict reflect gloss in jersey pink.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick & lipglass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Let Go, Let Love Lime Lip Gelato.


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's bees lip balm ~ it tingles!


----------



## ellacoach

MAC frozen dream lipglass


----------



## rehana

soar lipliner...
viva glam IV SE lipstick
and a clear lipgloss...

it was too dark though so i rubbed it off and put chapstick on


----------



## malleysmama

Chanel glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## gwendolen

Avene Cold Creme Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lipgloss- greek holiday.


----------



## sugarskull

Clarins Instant Light Lip Perfector in Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict Ultra-Gloss #151 - pink


----------



## sendmeonacruise

Clinique Superbalm in Grapefruit


----------



## qcescada

MAC Diva


----------



## lauriebell

Stila lip glaze - citrus mint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tutti Dolci- lemon meringue lip gloss.


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel glossimer in Glaze.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ Loves!

today is MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## klassykdt

Chanel glossimer in Unity


----------



## insertnamehere

MAC Hello Kitty Lipglass in Sweet Strawberry


----------



## SweetPurple

Going to bed, so just Carmex lip balm.


----------



## yarbs83

MAC Dazzleglass in Glamour OD


----------



## frostedcouture

disney white tea lip balm 
it's so cute  my friend just gave this to me today!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer in Praline


----------



## Imaprincess07

Mac l/g mad cap


----------



## BagLadie

CG wetslicks AmazeMint in red riot.  Probably one of my favorite glosses.  Tingly, non-sticky, great sheer color and freshens breath.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

Borba Nutraceutical Lip Tint in Luscious Plum Berry


----------



## savvy23

Matte Taupe by MAC


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox clear gloss.


----------



## SweetPurple

Dior's Rouge lipgloss.


----------



## lauriebell

nars lipgloss - turkish delight


----------



## talexs

Carol's Daughter coconut balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chap stick


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Spark by smashbox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## flaweddesignn

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Rosewater... has become my new fav.


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer "Summer Plum"


----------



## shallow-ish

Kiehl's baby lip balm.


----------



## mayen120

keihl's lipgloss, black raspberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## NicolesCloset

rimmel airy fairty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Viva Glam VI lipstick and Viva Glam VI lipglass.


----------



## cdnshopper

Bath & Body Works Liplicious Hot Cakes


----------



## Barbiedoll

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bigelow magenta tint


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees Lip Balm


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox Smashing Treatment in the Nude color


----------



## dee-dee

Mac Date Night Dazzleglass!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Melocoton

MAC Big Bow l/s


----------



## sara999

burt's bees original & carmex.


the lip slip is en route to me though!!!


----------



## winnie83

Korres cherry lip gloss in 23!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## SassyMissy

Carmex Cherry hehe


----------



## SweetPurple

Victoria Secret's Grapefruit Blast lip gloss ~ quite shiny, smells good ... but very sticky.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva Glam V


----------



## Karenada

Vaseline Lip balm


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Cherry Chapstick!!!!  I'm off from work today.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Smashbox Glamour


----------



## BagLadie

sally hansen ultra soothing lip tint in plumberry.


----------



## boxermom

Laura Mercier lip balm with SPF.  I love it.


----------



## Kansashalo

Right now, DuWop venom primer....and this crap BURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Coach Lipgloss-Freesia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## loladahling

Boots No7 Sheer Lipstick in Tease - beautiful


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline shinyLicious in pink sorbet.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer HIBISCUS


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips in starr


----------



## bagluv5000

Chanel Glossimer Equinox


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## couponmakeup

Yes to Carrots Lip butter and Sally Hansen Natural Beauty lipstick (both smell great!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## floridasun8

CARMEX!


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel Glossimer in Summer Plum (90)


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed.  I picked it up during my lunch break and I promptly put it on when I got back in the office -- so pretty!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Burt's Bees, MAC Hey, Sailor! mixed with a bit of MAC Partial to Pink.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Blankety with Baby Sparks on top.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips in starr


----------



## shoegal27

Viva Glam 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## SweetPurple

MAC's lustreglass "Wonder Struck"


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel Glossimer Imaginaire (84)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## mordant

MAC "Cherish" lipstick 
MAC "Beaux" lustreglass


----------



## klassykdt

Mac=Viva Glam IV


----------



## frostedcouture

nars napoli and MAC sugarrimmed


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## lillypod

Estee Lauder Rose Tea lipstick over Eucerin Original Cream, which I usually wear as a base moisturiser for my lips. Rose Tea is one of the very best colours I've found for my paper white skin tone.


----------



## frick&frack

isomer's maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Levres Scintillantes (116)


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Smashbox in Hype. A little darker than my natural lip color, love it.


----------



## keodi

rosebud salve lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips margarita


----------



## littlepanda

Majolica Majorca Honey Pump Lipgloss in BE211 (a beigey nude color)


----------



## chiarissima

bebe lipbalm + lancome juicy tube pop in dragee #43 (sort of transparent glossy color)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tutti Dolci- lemon meringue lip gloss.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Lavanila Grapefruit & Vanilla gloss!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## yarbs83

MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## SweetPurple

Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Glaze


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## nseastar

O-Gloss.  Love it in the summer!


----------



## cailinzheng

mac big bow + baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## BagLadie

chanel glossimer in Spark!


----------



## flaweddesignn

MAC Snob


----------



## rghstyle

A base of Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers

and

Chanel Glossimer in Equinoxe

Got to love your Lip Smakers!


----------



## pond23

Lola "Cashmere" lipstick (pinky-brown)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Today I wore Dior Parallel Rose with MAC Dazzleglass in Smile on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Pink_Swish

mac creme d'nude


----------



## currychix

mac's- up the amp lipstick - with little vi lustreglass--- combined together it looks pink and glossy.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac fleur de light


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips kanani


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Creme d'Nude lipstick with MAC Creme Anglais Cremesheen gloss.


----------



## chloe777

burt's bees lip shimmer in champagne.

 I can't wear lipstick or some glosses they break my lips out and make them swell


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Unity


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mac lavender whip and ever so rich


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer is Glaze(14)


----------



## faconnergarcon

well  not yet but its going to be a coat of DuWop Lip Venom and then a top coat of Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## Vienne

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect - Organdi Pink (#257) with Wet n Wild #666 lip liner.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Clinique lipstick in waterviolet with mac little VI over top.


----------



## NoSnowHere

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Chanel Glossimer is Glaze(14)



This is one of my top faves.  My gloss is labeled 3.  When did they change it from 14?  It's been 14 forever.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## SweetPurple

MAC lustreglass Wonder Struck


----------



## Heath-kkf

a little sephora brand lip gloss earlier. The stuff smells nice, but it really doesn't last long.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Stila lip gloss in inviting


----------



## Redorfe

Avon glossblossom


----------



## talexs

Tokyomilk sweet cream lip balm


----------



## bonjourErin

Chanel glossimer 104


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Fast Friends lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer in imaginaire (84)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex...& margarita salt


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lipgloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Prosperity

Juicy tubes - a light pink colour.


----------



## SweetPurple

frick&frack said:


> carmex...&* margarita salt*


 
^ is that good for your lips? 

MAC lustreglass Wonder Struck ... okay boring, need to go shopping!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Goldyrocks d/g


----------



## frick&frack

SweetPurple said:


> ^ is that good for your lips?
> 
> MAC lustreglass Wonder Struck ... okay boring, need to go shopping!


 
definitely...

carmex today so far...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex & maxi lip 2


----------



## steenface

My brand new Bare Necessity dazzleglass. I'm in love!


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tubes pop - iced cranberry


----------



## Blue_Star

Wet, Wild, Wonderful plushglass


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Bare Necessity d/g.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## talexs

Tokyomilk honey lipbalm


----------



## sparkyjt

Just Burt's Bees Pomegranite lip balm today.


----------



## coach4me

Burts bees lip balm with Nars Striptease on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Amylynne

Fusion Beauty - LipFusion in "Fresh" for plump + my signature lipgloss that I never let anyone know about


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lil_peanut

MAC Brickola


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars Dolce Vita + MAC Goldyrocks


----------



## Cheryl

Amylynne said:


> Fusion Beauty - LipFusion in "Fresh" for plump + my signature lipgloss that I never let anyone know about



ohhhhh what is it??


----------



## lv-lover

MAC TLC Petting Pink. I use it everyday.


----------



## frick&frack

SweetPurple said:


> Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum.


 
ditto


----------



## Blue_Star

MAC lipglass in corsette


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## BagLadie

MAC lustreglass in Venetian.


----------



## Barlow

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush in Strawberry Fizz. Kind of a sheer gloss, but feels good and tastes great


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel glaze


----------



## sara999

burt's bees honey chapstick.


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer


----------



## lil_peanut

MAC Del Rio


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## gappgirl18

Neutrogena Lip Balm, plain and simple today!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Natural Ice


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lustreglass in beaux


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## sara999

the lip slip! i LOVE this stuff!!!!


----------



## gappgirl18

Haha, Bonnie Bell Dr. Pepper.....im soo original!


----------



## bnjj

MAC Wonderstruck Lusterglass.


----------



## SweetPurple

^ me too!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

just Lip Ganache in Lemon Mousse


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tarte inside out gloss in apple-a-day.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Prada clear lip balm with SPF 15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Shy Pink Lip Stain!


----------



## I Love RICE

L'oreal HIP Jelly Balm in delectable. Love this!


----------



## talexs

Goldie "Naked" Lipgloss


----------



## *suzi*

Chanel Glossimers in Coral Reef. Love it!


----------



## LushBoutique

I decided to go light today, no lipstick..just Mac lip conditioner and Mac lipgelee in Sapolicious, which goes on nude with a tan-ish tint


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glaze


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Cherry Chapstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva glam v


----------



## ItalianFashion

bobbi brown black pearl


----------



## gappgirl18

Good ole Carmax!!


----------



## ShopGirl647

SARS lipgloss - Stolen Kisses


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## ChristyR143

MAC Cremestick liner in Deep Soul
NARS lipstick in Venice


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer in Venus


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bare Necessity Dazzleglass


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## gappgirl18

Today I am wearing Aveda "Sheer Ginseng" lipstick, with a layering of Bath and Body Works Tutti Dolce "Tiramisu Veneziano" Lip Gloss.....pretty brownish pink color!


----------



## itsnicole

Chanel Rouge Allure Lipstick in Imagination & Chanel Aqualumiere Lipgloss in Diamond Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel glossimer in Nebula (one of the new glossimers from the celestial lights collection).


----------



## manke

mac creme cup lipstick with a little lipfusion bare on top:kiss:


----------



## ShopGirl647

ShopGirl647 said:


> NARS lipgloss - Stolen Kisses


 
>>>>>><<<<<<<


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Dazzleglass in Rags To Riches


----------



## wild child

MAC She Loves Candy lip glass (from Hello Kitty collection)


----------



## gappgirl18

Burts Bees honey lipbalm


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

Rosebud Strawberry lip balm & Victoria Secret Beauty Rush in "Strawberry Fizz!"


----------



## pond23

MAC "Spirit" lipstick with a tiny bit of MAC "Blankety" on top


----------



## talexs

Korres pomegranate lip butter


----------



## ririan

coffret dor PK227


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## gappgirl18

Aveda Peach Glaze Lip Color, layered under Aveda Lipshine in Honeysuckle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## _bebee

Lancome Juicy Tube in Strawberry Patch


----------



## gappgirl18

Clinique lip gloss in Peach Fizz


----------



## blue996

MAC lipgloss in C-Thru.  I use it everyday


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## gappgirl18

The Body Shop Coconut Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

A@@ is on my lips today! I've been kissing my DH butt to try to get him to get me a new bag for mothers day! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tutti Dolci- lemon meringue lip gloss.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## zacorey

Nars Sabrina


----------



## AmandaHW

Urbay Decay Rush


----------



## gappgirl18

Philosophy Powdered Sugar Cookie Lip Shine.....YUM!


----------



## BagLadie

Today I wore Fresh in Sugar something or other.


----------



## talexs

Plain old Vaseline


----------



## SweetPurple

MAC lustreglass in WonderStruck


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Last night I wore Mac Dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## gappgirl18

Clinique SuperBalm Moisturizing Lip Gloss


----------



## keodi

MAC Chai


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipstick & Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## Cheryl

La Mer Lip Balm, I just got it!!!


----------



## BagLadie

Nothing.  I am home with a sick child.  Booooo!


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Lip Wax #7


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## bextasy

original chapstick!


----------



## jassthomass

ysl golden gloss 5


----------



## kippeydale

Buxom Lips in Claire


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## No Cute

Aveda lip tint (looks like chapstick tube) in peony.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## devoted7

nothing


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumors HibisKiss in Breeze


----------



## _bebee

NARS - striptease lip gloss


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm swapping between trying the new Nivea Kiss of Shine in Natural and the Yes to Carrots Berry chapstick stuff.


----------



## BagLadie

SweetPurple said:


> Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil.


 

dont' you just LOVE that stuff?  I never leave home without it.


----------



## pond23

Lancome "Rose Defile" lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## love to shop

alba passion fruit nectar lip balm


----------



## ellacoach

MAC lipstick in Pervette


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Lip Wax #5


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SweetPurple

BagLadie said:


> dont' you just LOVE that stuff? I never leave home without it.


 
Yeah it's in my purse at all times ... tingly too

Just bought Lancome Juicy Tubes "Cherry Tree" and wearing it now - pretty cool!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Candy GLow


----------



## lizziejean3

MAC Pink Poodle Lip Glass - last year's Viva Glam.  Super pink in the tube - super sheer preety pink on!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## _bebee

Stila Lip Glaze in "peach"


----------



## claireZk

Givenchy Pop gloss in Rose Couture, LOVE it!


----------



## babevivtan

*Mac's see Thru Lip Colour in 'Secret Crush'.*

http://www.macpro.com/templates/pro...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY28687&PRODUCT_ID=PROD10021


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Sophia1025

Mac Viva Glam VI SE lipstick and lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

babevivtan said:


> *Mac's see Thru Lip Colour in 'Secret Crush'.*
> 
> http://www.macpro.com/templates/pro...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY28687&PRODUCT_ID=PROD10021




Oh how pretty!


----------



## Cheryl

Armani Lip Wax 2 for tonight!


----------



## ririan

DHC Lipcream and Shu Uemura BG907 (sweet nude pink)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tube in Caramel Praline


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lipglass in soft wave


----------



## frostedcouture

Nars napoli lipstick 
Chapstick- breast cancer version


----------



## _bebee

Dior ultra gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frostedcouture

hush hush tendertone


----------



## Annemiek

Clinique gloss in watermelon


----------



## frick&frack

lancome color fever gloss in seashell


----------



## itsnicole

MAC Dazzleglass in Glamour O.D.


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Lipstick & Lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## _bebee

YSL lip gloss in "pure nude"


----------



## chris7891

Lip Fusion "Sweet"


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## devoted7

MAC's tricolor lipgloss in simply delicious!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

MAC Way To Love lipstick


----------



## Sophia1025

MAC Secret Crush See Thru Lip Colour


----------



## rainrowan

Revlon Mauve So Moist 050 Moisturous Lipcolor
it is a somewhat blue toned pink that does not make my teeth look dingy
(still looking for a great blue-pink lipcolor!)

image from boqueron1995's photobucket


----------



## [coco]

Dior Ultragloss..... not sure of colour name but it is 257!
Love it....


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip balm


----------



## sjunky13

Guerlain cupids bow liner , and ysl golden gloss # 13


----------



## talexs

Benefit Rush Hour


----------



## CHmyloves

MAC Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## babevivtan

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh how pretty!


 
*10Q, sweetie!   I like this much more than lipsticks cos lipstick colours do not stay well on my lips and make my lips look more of a mess than they already are as my lips are super dry.*




Sophia1025 said:


> MAC Secret Crush See Thru Lip Colour


 
*That makes 2 of us*


----------



## GirlFriday

Estee Lauder High Gloss in Amethyst


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## itsnicole

Dior Addict Lipstick in Pink Empress + MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Petite Indulgence


----------



## mbarbi

mac brick o la la


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer "Silex"


----------



## gappgirl18

Cherry Bomb lip stix!


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Loquita

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Peach Glow...it's fantastic for olive skin!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## mbarbi

mac craving


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Angel l/s + Flashmode l/g.


----------



## SweetPurple

SweetPurple said:


> Chanel Glossimer "Silex"


 
and yet again!


----------



## loveBV

Chapstick True Shimmer - Blended Fruit Sherbet


----------



## GnomeNisse

Lip Venom by DuWop.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Crystalina

Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Air Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 & carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be..NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## SweetPurple

MAC lusterglass WonderStruck


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC peroxide l/g


----------



## Cheryl

Tarte thursday


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Coach Lipgloss-Hibiscus


----------



## SweetPurple

Blue_Star said:


> Burt's Bees lip balm


 
me too!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lancome color fever gloss in seashell


 
again today


----------



## _bebee

stila lip gloss


----------



## frostedcouture

nars napoli and mac pastel emotion 
i had vaseline on my lips for the morning though


----------



## loveyouu

Strawberry chapstick


----------



## lovesbmw

Chanel provocative, a pretty fuchia shade


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Angel w BE Sweet Pink


----------



## AmandaHW

Urban Decay Rush


----------



## sugarskull

BE lip gloss in Chiffon


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tubes "Cherry Tree"


----------



## BasketballCourt

Rosebud salve, i.e. the best lip balm ever to touch my lips.


----------



## exotikittenx

SoftLips in Cherry SPF 20  

Also Philosophy Kiss Me Red-- I put that on first thing in the morning.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Redorfe

rosebud salve


----------



## snooky137

Neutrogena lip conditioner...this morning, Vincent Longo Belle Etoile...


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

O I'd like to add what I wore today on my lips...... 
Bare Escentuals bare minerals 100% natural lip color in Parfait


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC lipstick-Viva Glam VI


----------



## coach4me

MAC Lipglass in dreamy.


----------



## devoted7

mac's dazzleglass in sugarrimmed!


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip balm.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel lipstick with Lovechild gloss.


----------



## _bebee

stila lip gloss


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome's Juicy Tubes Caramel Praline


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac spirited lipglass


----------



## devoted7

MAC's tricolor lipgloss in Tasty!


----------



## Barlow

Nothing, I left my gloss at home!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars dolce vita w goldyrocks dazzleglass.


----------



## BagLadie

CoverGirl lipslicks in daring.   This stuff is amazing for cheap, drugstore lipbalm (or whatever it is)


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Buxom Lips in April


----------



## Blue_Star

For tonight, Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## wild child

Paul & Joe #05 lip gloss


----------



## foxyqt

Blankety l/s + Mellow Flame l/s + Lust l/g


----------



## ETenebris

NARS lipstick in Shrinegar + MAC lipglass in C-Thru.  It's perfect.


----------



## Necromancer

Rose Beige by Atelier


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lancome juicy tubes in daiquiri.


----------



## coach4me

smashbox illume


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer myriade 106


----------



## SweetPurple

Burts Bees lip balm with pomeganate oil


----------



## miss gucci

Lancome juicy tubes..


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## Necromancer

Clear lipgloss by Atelier.


----------



## teaparties

Covergirl Lipslicks


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Hello Kitty Tinted Lip Conditioner in Popster.


----------



## alexis77

Clinique-A Different Grape lipstick with BE Buxom in clear over top


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome's Juicy Tubes Cherry Tree


----------



## otilia

Estée Lauder High Gloss Flamingo


----------



## penelope tree

benefit, lady's choice, like most days.


----------



## NoSnowHere

BE buxom in Dolly


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder "star pink" shimmer lip gloss


----------



## pond23

MAC "Viva Glam II" lipstick


----------



## snooky137

Vincent Longo Fleur de Flirt


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Mica


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Lingerie Pink... again.

I just added Baby Sparks dazzleglass over it.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## wild child

Kiehl's #1 lip balm in Pear


----------



## NicolesCloset

mac star nova


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Bare slimshine


----------



## knics33

Stila Silk Shimmer gloss in Kitten... probably the smoothest lipgloss I have ever tried!


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumors Grape Bubble


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Sugarrimmed! I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## noon

YSL Rouge Volupte in Nude Beige


----------



## BagLadie

Make Up Forever - glossy full couleur in red.  Love it.


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac bare necessity


----------



## itsnicole

Armani Lip Wax 7 + Chanel Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## miumiu_lover

MLS lip balm
PN lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## AmandaHW

Estee Lauder lipgloss in Rose


----------



## sendmeonacruise

Moisturizing Chapstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Peach Passion


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> YSL Rouge Volupte in Nude Beige


 
I want this one so much! I have Lingerie Pink & Peach Passion (which I have on now).


----------



## bagshopr

LOL, Bonne Bell Bubble Gum Lip Smacker.  I am working from home today.


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip moisturizer for now ~ it'll be something different when I go out later.


----------



## Stella Fleuret

MAC lip conditioner with Chanel's Candy Glow Aqualumiere. I sampled it at Nordstrom and loved it. I immediately bought myself a bottle. Such a pretty color!


----------



## _bebee

stila lip gloss


----------



## Flavia76

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## Necromancer

Rose Mauve by Atelier.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Nico


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer - Summer Plum


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gosh Darling 134 & MAC Babysparks


----------



## devoted7

MAC's sugarrimmed again!!! I just bought 4 different dazzleglasses and still haven't tried them out!


----------



## frick&frack

right now...carmex


----------



## wordbox

Rose salve.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## KPKITTY

mac dazzleglass--bare necessity


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Oyster Girl- My new favorite


----------



## luxe K

Lancome Juicy Tubes in Bolole. LOVE this color!! Super shiny and subtle sparkles, overall coral color.


----------



## _bebee

Smashbox "Infinite"


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Mirage


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Speak Louder lipstick


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chanel Yucatan with Kiehl's Berry Bliss on top


----------



## ghall

bees wax chapstick and MAC lipglee in Lilacrush


----------



## Necromancer

Clear gloss by Atelier.


----------



## chanelcloset

a Hawaiian gloss called Hawaiian kiss.. it's so yummy!


----------



## leothelnss

Cherry chapstick & OPI "kreme de la kremlin" lipstick earlier today, it's what I wear most of the time. This is the _only_ lipstick that looks good on me and I love it


----------



## twin53

MAC sophisto topped with CHANEL cristalle lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## sign_coach925T

chanel big bang glossimer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

GOSH Darling 134
MAC Babysparks Dazzleglass


----------



## devoted7

nothing yet...


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Mica


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips kanai


----------



## LVilla1

Glossimer "Spark"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Let Go, Let Love Lime Lip Gelato.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Baby sparks by MAC


----------



## KPKITTY

bare necessity mac dazzleglass


----------



## mm16

carmex


----------



## noon

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## _bebee

Dior "radiance expert"


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Silex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kilala

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Crystal

Mmm...smells like vanilla cookies!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing rose mauve by Atelier.


----------



## chinkee21

Heatherette by MAC Lipglass in Styleminx.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kilala said:


> Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Crystal
> 
> Mmm...smells like vanilla cookies!




Have it..love it!


----------



## SweetPurple

Shiseido lip moisturizer


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 & carmex


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## claireZk

Chanel Glossimer in Praline. Idk why I never wear this- it's soooo pretty!


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion color shine in sugar


----------



## piperlu

Giorgio Armani lipstick.  It's one of the shine/sheers.  It's a number, not a name.  I can't see the number anymore, but I'll be taking it to Saks to match it up to get another one.  I really love it!


----------



## bextasy

original chapstick


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumors Plum Apricot Tea Balm - Brew Collection


----------



## Flavia76

chanel glossimer-Glow


----------



## pond23

Lancome "Rose Defile" lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Yesterday was Mac Angel w Nico
Today Chanel Glaze


----------



## justwatchin

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Katie


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## claireZk

MAC California Dreamin l/s


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## talexs

Alba coconut cream lip balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Bella Du Jour Pencil with Nars Greek Holiday Gloss.


----------



## cocogirl07

Mac Angel


----------



## chris7891

Stila Lip Glaze "Grapefruit"


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass Madcap lined in MAC chestnut lipliner pencil.


----------



## noon

chanel in delicate


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer myriade 106


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now...


----------



## chinkee21

Nars Orgasm Lipsgloss


----------



## Cheryl

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## noon

Kiels lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## noon

Chanel Stresa


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## otilia

Max Factor Lipfinity Glazed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## chlolorac

The Socialite Collection lippie - mauve outta my way is the name of the color


----------



## beauty k addict

soap & glory's sexy mother pucker in prune


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Lancome Lip Gloss- Color "aflame" its a beautiful reddish pink color... just got it.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

MAC Hello Kitty lipglass in Mimmy


----------



## laloki

I am trying out a sample of Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon (75)


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Hello Kitty Tinted Lip Moisturizer in Popster over HK Lipstick in Strayin'.


----------



## ItalianFashion

B&BW Tutti Dolci Mango sorbetto gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## _bebee

NARS "Belize"


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion gloss in bare


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## talexs

Crabtree and Evelyn cocoa butter and cardamom lip balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tubes Cherry Tree


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Natural Ice Sport


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC lipstick & lipglass-Viva Glam VI


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC pink grapefruit


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## frostedcouture

now i just have chapstick. the new breast cancer one! smells like vanilla.


----------



## beauty k addict

aveeno lip balm


----------



## BagLadie

sally hansen ultra soothing lip tint in plumberry.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Juicy Tubes in Daiquiri.


----------



## miss gucci

MAC Saint germain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blistex Lip Infusion- moisture splash.


----------



## Necromancer

Rose lipgloss by Atelier


----------



## GnomeNisse

Urband Decay Pocket Rocket in Julio but I'm about to toss it.  I can't stand the scent.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

between YSL tinted lip balm/Chanel Glossimer in Glaze...one is in the car and the other in my desk lol


----------



## pipsqu3ak

MAC Fresh Moroccan.


----------



## claireZk

I used strawberry lip balm + MAC Ruby Red pigment today.  

It's a fantastic combo, but the pigment was a sample so idk if it's one of the ones you're not supposed to wear on lips.  Oh well!


----------



## Vinyl

Just Burt's Bees chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## mbarbi

lancome lipstick 319..love the shade ü


----------



## AmandaHW

DiorKiss Strawberry...the perfect sheer pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil. (just bought it recently...love it)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## amymaria

Smashbox Elegant


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Venus


----------



## phathoe

NARS Risky Business


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Blushing Nude by Clinique & "All About Lips"


----------



## Necromancer

Clear gloss - Atelier


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC sweet tooth tendertone


----------



## talexs

Korres pomegranate lip butter


----------



## GnomeNisse

DiorKiss Strawberry....but now at bedtime, Fresh  lip treatment


----------



## pond23

C.O. Bigelow Mentha matte lip balm and MAC Spirit lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Lancome La Laque Fever in chromed pink.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac viva glam v ls & lg.


----------



## sugarskull

Stila lip glaze in Starfruit


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## LVLV

I am not a fun of lipstick .. however today I used Dior Light Pink Gloss


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Cheryl

korres quinch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## talexs

Aquaphor


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Karenada

Vaseline rose and almond oil


----------



## pond23

Burt's Bees Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil


----------



## sbelle

Burt's bees


----------



## SweetPurple

pond23 said:


> Burt's Bees Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil


 
^ Me too!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Nothing - I'm there for the taking!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Armaiti

Le Metier de Beaute lip gloss in Zanziber - the GWP from NM just came today!


----------



## _bebee

clear lip gloss from estee lauder


----------



## BagLadie

pond23 said:


> Burt's Bees Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil


 

I wore the same today.  Didn't go anywhere but kids baseball games and this was suitable.  I love the subtle color and how it just is so moisturizing.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bextasy

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## otilia

high protection lip care + shiny nude brown gloss both from Artdeco


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade 106


----------



## SweetPurple

Shiseido lip conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau in #110.. a little on the expensive side but your lips are luscious when you have it on


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tubes Cherry Tree


----------



## Jahpson

nothing. I got a small allergic reaction from a chanel lipgloss so im cooling it for a while


----------



## Loquita

Weleda Everon lip balm


----------



## skyangel

Burt's Bees pomegranate


----------



## frick&frack

just bought this today at walgreens on sale:  revlon super lustrous gloss in afterglow


----------



## petals12

my favorite Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Necromancer

Mauve gloss - Atelier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Lustreglass in Pinkarat.


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## _bebee

lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Necromancer

Clear gloss - Atelier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fresh sugar lip balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Aveeno lip balm


----------



## BagHound

New Mary Kay Tinted Lip Balm SPF 15 in Apricot.  To die for, with slight hint of Vanilla!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Hibiscus


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lipglass in spirited


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC lipstick & lipglass-Viva Glam VI


----------



## keodi

MAC madcap lipglass lined in mac chestnut pencil.


----------



## Necromancer

Yves Saint Laurent lip pencil (No. 8) with an Atelier rose beige gloss on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine - pink champagne


----------



## sweet-n-sour

MAC Lustreglass Pinkarat.


----------



## frostedcouture

chapstick and MAC mimmy lipglass


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Joshua Foong

DIOR Lip Maximizer Collagen Activ lol


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## _bebee

stila lip gloss


----------



## SweetPurple

MAC Lustreglass WonderStruck


----------



## chris7891

Stila lip glaze in "Grapefruit"


----------



## alexandra28

Dolce and Gabbana lipstick in the color Naked


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine in pink champagne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Currently Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline shiny.licious in berry-bella.


----------



## itsnicole

chanel glossimer in mirage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Kilala

EO Organic Lip Treatment - Grapefruit & Honey (I like the consistency, but I'm not crazy about the bitterness of the grapefruit)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## mordant

C.O. Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream


----------



## nseastar

Korres Wild Rose lip butter- loving it!


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

currently...carmex


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Glossimer in Glass Quartz - it's a neutral makeup day today!


----------



## Cheryl

korres lip butter in wild rose i think its called


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Frozen Dream lipglass


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## devoted7

sugarrimmed!


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees Honey Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Kilala

Dr. Hauschka Lippenpflege - nice medium gloss moisture balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Shiseido lip conditioner.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## tater_tits

Revlon Matte l/s in Nude Attitude + Mac Hello Kitty lip conditioner in pink fish!


----------



## Necromancer

I am wearing a clear gloss by Atelier.


----------



## Kilala

Tiffa UV (clear - cool menthol lip balm) A gift from a friend that went to Japan.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

blankety lipstick and nymphette lipgloss. Both by mac.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tubes Cherry Tree


----------



## pinkinthecity

DuWop's Lip Venom


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine - pink champagne


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Fast Friends from the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## SweetPurple

Lancome Juicy Tubes Caramel Praline


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## nseastar

Stila Cherry Crush topped with Korres Wild Rose Butter


----------



## mordant

MAC lipglass - Soft & Slow


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Lipglass - Steppin out


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Soft & Slow Lipglass over Astral Lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## legaldiva

MAC's "honeylove" lipstick under Philosophy's Vanilla Birthday Cake lipshine.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## SweetPurple

Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil (very soothing)


----------



## tatertot

Keihl's lip balm


----------



## _bebee

estee lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pinkinthecity

^ Me, too!  MAC Lipstick in A Rose Romance with MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks on top.


----------



## misskt

Blistex Daily Conditioning Treatment...my lips are so dry


----------



## keodi

mac madcap.


----------



## jassthomass

chanel 121 beige guitare??


----------



## LVLux

Here is my Smooch-Mac Amplified Coral poylp! It is neon Bright!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## LVLux

Dior Kiss Gloss #001 so sparkly and lasts 4-evA!


----------



## plumaplomb

Lancome Pink Diamond


----------



## I<3Fendi

MAC lipglass underage over MAC satin del rio


----------



## TaylorEsq

Chanel Glossimer Equinox


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## SweetPurple

Chanel Glossimer Summer Plum


----------



## Kilala

Tiffa UV - It's sunny today!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac d/g in baby sparks.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumors Brew Balm in Ginger Peach (not sure I like the ginger flavor)


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC style warrior l/g in Fierce and Fabulous


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april...plus...revlon super lustrous gloss - afterglow


----------



## _bebee

NARS "Harlow"


----------



## petiteprincesse

Ole Henriksen African red tea exfoliating lip salvation


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Kilala

Clinique Impossibly Glossy in Camisole


----------



## pond23

Chanel "Sarong" lip glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## AmandaHW

Dior High Shine Lipstick #714...its called "Model Brown" but I don't really think it's all that brown really... with Addict Gloss #257 (sheer pinky) on top


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Nars Pink Chocolate lip liner with Loreal's star secrets line lipstick by Kerry Washington in Rosewood.


----------



## _bebee

Estee Lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine - pink champagne


----------



## TheWinglessBird

"All About Lips" by Clinique & "Creamy Nude"


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Goldyrocks


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Jahpson

crumbs.

I just finished a cupcake


----------



## lily25

Chanel Cristalle Gloss #12 Bonbon


----------



## frick&frack

Jahpson said:


> crumbs.  I just finished a cupcake


 
^jealous here...


carmex


----------



## devoted7

my boyfriend loves MAC's sugarrimmed and so do i 

plus I have to sugarrimmed dazzleglasses! that's how much i love the color. hehehe.


----------



## candace117

The Lip Slip by Sara Happ


----------



## lizz

MAC Please Me lipstick (light pink color) with Too Faced white diamond sparkle gloss (clear gloss with glitter) over it.


----------



## cailinzheng

Mac dazzleglass in smile~


----------



## pond23

Burt's Bees lip balm and MAC Brave lipstick.


----------



## chinkee21

Vincent Longo lipstick in Fawn Nestle & Nars lipgloss in Pillow Talk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## _bebee

NARS orgasm


----------



## nseastar

Aveda lip tint in berry.


----------



## BagLadie

MAC lustreglass in venetian


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Lipglass in Style Minx


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Hydratint in Mocha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Russian Red Lipstick


----------



## foxyqt

Brave New Bronze l/s + Gold Rebel l/g  all MAC!


----------



## ashtray-girl

lancome Juicy tubes framboise (razberry)which is discontinued for are a long time now, but I bought every tube I found and stored it in my fridge. this is the last tube and it's coming to an end. though it's framboise it smells kind of vanilla/cottoncandy and even tasts like that, it's see-troughwith a touch of pink and  with a tiny-little bit of glitter and I am so addicted to it in the spring/summer months


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## chinkee21

Model & Co. Lip Lights in Sienna Sunset.


----------



## devoted7

i can't get enough of MAC sugarrimmed!


----------



## talexs

Korres pomegranate lip butter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I've been meaning to try the Korres lip butter!

I had on a Make UP Forever Lipgloss 9can't remember the color)


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yesterday it was: Opi Lip Liner in Grand Canyon Sunset & Coach Freesia lipgloss
Today it's Aveda Renewing Lip Treatment to be followed by Coach Orchid Lipgloss


----------



## keodi

MAC's madcap lined with chestnut pencil.


----------



## pageclub

MAC-GoldyRocks>> i luv it.


----------



## Kilala

Chai Rose Badger Balm


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine - pink champagne (guess this is my go-to recently)


----------



## LoveHappens

Cherry Tree Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Harlow


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

Clinique black honey.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## gwendolen

Mac's lipglass in Enchantress


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Elsie87

Guerlain Kiss Kiss gloss


----------



## LoveHappens

Lip Fusion Kiss :kiss:


----------



## Melocoton

Urban Decay - Pocket Rocket with Timothy.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Blankety w Bare Necessity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## talexs

Tokyomilk honey lipbalm


----------



## Cheryl

Korres wild rose lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer imaginaire 84


----------



## bipolarbear

Estee Lauder Iced Coffee.  It's not just my favorite drink!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## pond23

MAC "Blankety" mixed with MAC "Faux".


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder tender lip balm - tender berry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC lipglass in Queen Bee


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## bagluv5000

Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss
don't know the name, but it's coral colored


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Nico lipglass.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass Stop! LooK!


----------



## kabaker

I just got MAC bombshell lipstick in the mail. Apparently I must already have bombshell lips cause the lipstick is the exact shade my lips are already...this just adds some gold lustre to them. Oh well, I like the shade anyways. But yeah, MAC Bombshell on my lips.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss (glittery) - forever pink 

_*just bought last night, & I LOOOOVE it!!!_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Lipglass - Queen Bee


----------



## pond23

I'm wearing Lancome "Rose Defile" lipstick today. This lipstick is a beautiful rosey-mauve color, but it has no staying power.


----------



## LVChanelFanatic

mac dazzle gloss - date night


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees lip shimmer - rhubarb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## coach4me

MAC blankety with MAC Dreamy gloss on top


----------



## KPKITTY

lipstick queen--medieval


----------



## cocochanel28

cle de peau beaute
touche de rouge # 111


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome rouge absolu creme "coquette"


----------



## regretless

jaqua peach parfait lip whip ! mmmm :3


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Blankety + Nico lipglass.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sephora lip gloss (glittery) - forever pink


 
again today.  I just LOVE this!!!


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome Le Lipstique liner in Natural Mauve
Lancome Color Fever lipstick in Nude Lustre
Estee Lauder High Gloss in Rose


----------



## choozen1ne

Stila Lip Glaze in Brown Sugar


----------



## bebepunk

lucas papaw ointment


----------



## MarneeB

medicated chapstick


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal


----------



## _bebee

MAC dazzleglass in "sugarrimmed"


----------



## keodi

mac lipglass chai..


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## lvuittonaddict

MAC A Rose Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge Laque  Ming #72


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Chapstick vanilla mint


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> isomers maxi lip 2


 
again today & every day.  I wear it overnight.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Gatsby

MAC Flashmode Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

sephora gloss - sweet candy


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Cheryl

LM baby lips


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yesterday-MAC Fleshpot and Bonus Beat

Today- Oyster Girl- its becoming my go to gloss...


----------



## kippeydale

Lancome Rose Tempest lipstick
Lancome Natural Mauve lipliner
Lancome Color Fever Gloss in Lancome Rose


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees Original Lip Balm


----------



## lolitakali

Creme Brulee... yum!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Flashmode


----------



## Kilala

Plum Apricot Tea Balm by Crazy Rumors layered over Burt's Bees Honey Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## BrooklynBAP

MAC lipgelee in Amber Russe


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetpea83 said:


> Going to be Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.



wearing it & loving it!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Goldyrocks.


----------



## MustLuvBags

Fresh Sugar Rosé Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de  peau lip pencil and very sheer nude color.. also, guerlain rouge g

        fabulous case and very moisturizing to your lips


----------



## BagLadie

Maybelline shiny-licious in berry bella.


----------



## Sweetwon

I was trying out my urban decay sparkler pen in dynamite. It has a bit too much glitter in it for me to really like it.


----------



## lovemysavior

Not a thing....too lazy today.


----------



## Cheryl

Laura Mercier Healthy Lips again! I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Juicy tubes Miracle.


----------



## gwendolen

Staniac lip stain in Prom Queen!


----------



## SugarDaisy

Mac Creme Cerise lipstick with a mixture of 3N and Pink Manish lipglass on top!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees super shiny lip gloss - Nectar Nude


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## listrikmu

MAC 'Hey,Sailor!' Lustreglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

lancome fever gloss - blazing pink


----------



## dani1908

MAC Star Nova - my everday fav


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## _bebee

lancome juicy tube


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac pinkarat.


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


 
me too!!!


----------



## _bebee

Blistex lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit Born Ready + MAC Bare Necessity.


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Shine Manish Lipglass.


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Saint Coral


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit born ready + mac c-thru.


----------



## beauty k addict

lip fusion gloss in sugar


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Stop! Look!


----------



## Odette

Benefit Her Glossiness in Who Are You Wearing?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Lipstick in "Spice it Up"


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees super shiny lip gloss - Nectar Nude


----------



## luvbags3

Chanel Rouge Allure in Tender


----------



## jassthomass

ysl golden plum


----------



## pond23

MAC "Spirit" lipstick with MAC "Blankety" just on the pout. "Spirit" tends to look too brown and orange-y on me when worn alone.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Dazzleglass in Money, Honey


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade 106


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion gloss in blush


----------



## Brina

YSL Rouge pur in "Pink candy"


----------



## cocobella

MAC Creme Cup l/s & Smile Dazzleglass


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAC Buzz over Nyx Topaz


----------



## coach4me

chanel vamp


----------



## frick&frack

nutribeauty lip shine - pink champagne


----------



## keodi

MAC lipliner pencil in chestnut and MAC lipglass in chai.


----------



## gee

mac lipglass in enchantress...my ylbb color!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

Nivea/Labello colored lip balm in Starfruit


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees lip shimmer in Peony


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Fast Friends lipglass.


----------



## chyeah

MAC lipstick in Myth with MAC Lipgelee in Slicked Pink on top...my favorite combo for a nude pink lip.


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## iloveelmo

Bobbie Brown Uber Pink


----------



## NoSnowHere

Again with Benefit Born Ready (love this stuff) plus Mac c-thru.


----------



## beauty k addict

vaseline + aveeno lip balm


----------



## coach4me

Clinique Pink Beach L/s with MAC Dreamy l/g on top.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Dior's Addict Lip Gloss in Trench Coat Beige


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Kiehl's lip gloss - Lights on Broadway


----------



## SugarDaisy

Honeyflower lipstick and Gold Rebel lipglass...both MAC


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> chanel glossimer - myriade 106


 
again today...


----------



## loopymoi

Carmex today.


----------



## cailinzheng

mac naked honey salve + VS gloss cantaloupe


----------



## Loquita

Three Custom Color Lip/Cheek stain in Poppy, and Laura Mercier Plumping Lipgloss in Peach Glow.


----------



## cocobella

Chanel Coco Pink & The Body Shop's Yes Yes Yes lip butter


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Won a Boots lip glace in marshmellow, wearing today.  Nice, sheer pale pink gloss.


----------



## coach4me

MAC blankety with MAC she's a star on top


----------



## Nat

Chanel Magnolia Rose


----------



## ellacoach

MAC's Fresh Brew lipstick


----------



## georgiagirl

Mac vegas volt l/s + mac lip conditioner


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## sweetart

dior ultra shine in shiniest beige 
i'm glad i got a few tubes before they discontinued it!


----------



## candace117

YSL golden gloss #2


----------



## SARM4800

Chanel 37 Ipanema


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Sheer Lipstick in Medieval - this is my all-time favorite lipstick brand!!


----------



## amy.rachele

Bloom aromatherapy lip balm in vanilla.

It's really moisturising and smells great!

I'm thinking of giving mac blankety or creme d'nude lipstick a try but I'm not close to a store and have to order online. I'm not sure which one is better for a non-concealer look which gives a nice light pink tint/looks slightly natural if applied sparingly? I don't want it to look brown/super light and fake. TIA!


----------



## Cheryl

korres wild rose


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion gloss in sugar


----------



## harlem_cutie

Korres Pomegranate Lip Butter over Chanel Yucatan


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome Juicy Tubes Smoothie - Tickled Pink


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Plastique + Chanel Glaze.


----------



## Loquita

Weleda Everon Lip Balm


----------



## twin53

paula dorf - havana
chnael cristalle lipgloss


----------



## SARM4800

Chanel Lipgloss Brillant Levres #65


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Blankety + Baby Sparks dg.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tarte Apple a Day gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Blankety lipstick and Mac Little VI gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumor's Brew in Plum-Apricot Tea Balm


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

nivea lip balm in 'a kiss of color' cherry. the color really is very bold for a chapstick.


----------



## flaweddesignn

salley hansen apricot


----------



## tater_tits

NYX- tea rose lipstick.
SO PRETTY! its a coral/pinky/orangey color


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## ProfNot

A lip stain I got from www.BridalLipstick.com

I put it on the morning and it lasts through dinner.

Colors: Beige Champagne with Persimmon over that.  Sealer gloss on top.


----------



## luckycharms

barry m gosh darling


----------



## sweetart

mac's petting pink lip conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips in kanai


----------



## Anoka

Stila lip galze in apricot


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex...now that I'm home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Anoka

Clinique Lipgloss in fireberry


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Clinique Different Lipstick in Spice Apple


----------



## Bella613

Too Faced "Don't Hate Me".

I'm obsessed with 4 of these glosses.


----------



## NicolesCloset

miss marble mac lipglass....love this color


----------



## frostedcouture

Nars napoli lipstick with a cheapie nyc gloss over


----------



## ver0nique

Chanel Rouge Allure Tender


----------



## alexandra28

MAC  - Colour Crafted and on top MAC - clear lipglass


----------



## tater_tits

^^^ i have on Mac Color Crafted lipstick too!! i just got it today! i think it's a little bright...but i looove nonetheless!!

i have SOOO many pink lipsticks...does anyone else have this problem!?!?!?

on top of color crafted i have on mac slicked pink lip gele


----------



## devoted7

i love smearing my sugarrimmed all over my bf's lips. hhahaha.


----------



## frick&frack

tater_tits said:


> I do, but I don't consider it a problem!   I also wear a lot of purple tones...looks good with my skin.
> 
> today I wore lancome juicy tube in iced cranberry


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Queen Bee l/g


----------



## Necromancer

I'm only wearing Vaseline Lip Balm SPF 30+ at the moment.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## keodi

mac currant lipliner pencil with mac russian red lipglass on top..


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Clinique Soft Shine Lipstick - Ginger Flower


----------



## tater_tits

frick&frack said:


> I do, but I don't consider it a problem!   I also wear a lot of purple tones...looks good with my skin.
> 
> today I wore lancome juicy tube in iced cranberry



i don't think pink lipsticks looks that great w/ my skin tone cause im asian and i have yellow undertones to my skin, but i still love them nonetheless! lol.

im wearing MAC Brave New Bronze today (which does look good w/ my skin tone!)


----------



## frick&frack

^^^hehehe...I bet pinks DO look good on you!!!

buxom lips - kanai


----------



## jc2239

revlon colorstay lipstick in pink indulgence


----------



## KPKITTY

DuWopp lipvenom V


----------



## talexs

MAC Naked Honey Salve


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier's clear gloss.


----------



## girlygirl3

I like to switch off during the day:
Laura Mercier Lip Kisses Seashell
Laura Mercier Lipstick gloss Purple Haze
Givenchy Rouge (?) Ruby brown


----------



## candace117

Chanel glossimer in Muscat


----------



## _bebee

estee lauder clear lip gloss


----------



## cocobella

MAC Saint Germain l/s & Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## Bella613

MAC "Fulfilled"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Chanel=<3

MAC - up the amp with MAC - saint germain on top to create a gorgeous lilac colour 
xoxo


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees SPF lip balm with Passionfruit


----------



## claireZk

Vanilla Softlips... booooring!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## BelWah Bag Lady

Urban Decay Lipstick in Hotpants


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac fast friends lg.


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Mommyx2

Rosebud salve and MAC Subculture lip pencil.  It's the perfect natural looking pink for my lips!


----------



## cocobella

YSL Pur lipstick 148 Tea Rose


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Lingerie Pink


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Clinique Different Lipstick in Spice Apple


----------



## keodi

rosebud salve lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC love nectar.


----------



## Loquita

Laura Mercier Plumping Lip Gloss in Peach Glow


----------



## beauty k addict

aveeno lip balm + chanel aqualumiere gloss in freeze + soap & glory sexy mother pucker gloss in prune


----------



## maggiesze1

My usual favorite lipgloss:

Chantecaille Brillant Lip gloss in Glee


----------



## talexs

hot pink gloss from the "pixi" tan topper lip pallette


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## syrah22

From B&BW, the new YUZU (some type of Japanese citrus fruit) flavored Mentha Lip Shine.


----------



## Necromancer

Boring ol' Vaseline Lip Balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - imaginaire 84


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Plastique + Chanel Glaze glossimer.


----------



## cocobella

The Body Shop's Coconut lip butter


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees super shiny lip gloss - Nectar Nude


----------



## ducky112

DiorKiss Lip Gloss


----------



## mordant

MAC Nice Kitty lipglass


----------



## Lola

Urban Decay Lipstick in Lovechild


----------



## kabaker

Neutrogena passionfruit boosting lip gloss. Love it!


----------



## Blue_Star

MAC lipglass in major minor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips-Isabella


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## keodi

MAC explicit lipglass lined in MAC Chestnut lip pencil..


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC Mimmy


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder tender lip balm - tender berry


----------



## talexs

Blistex Lip Infusion Moisture Splash


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Brave New Bronze


----------



## Necromancer

Just YLS's lip pencil #13 at the moment.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Smashbox o gloss


----------



## sweet8684girl

MAC's Ultra Madame lipstick with a bit of clear gloss


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## axcelle

Mary Kay lipstick in Toffee


----------



## frostedcouture

a passion fruit ice lip balm from my orthodontist


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lancome lipstick in The New Pink, topped with Sephora lipgloss in Precious Pink


----------



## Necromancer

Clear lipgloss by Atelier.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Liptox Lipgloss in Celeb--the perfect IMO barbie pink!


----------



## frostedcouture

elf studio line lipstick (cherry something) applied very sheer with borghese lip gloss in fuschia


----------



## keodi

rosebud salve..


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome rouge absolu creme "coquette"


----------



## Pink_Swish

cherry carmex
Mac l/s in hue!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Fierce and Fabulous lip glass from the Style Warrior Collection, layered over Bountiful Plush glass


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Lip Duo #5


----------



## choozen1ne

Stila Lip Glaze in Brown Sugar and smith Strawberry Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## axcelle

MAC nude liner with Avon Twig lipstick and Sephora Burgundy Plush gloss on top


----------



## alexandra28

MAC Color Crafted & MAC Madly Creative (nice combo)


----------



## frostedcouture

chapstick. the one with the breast cancer packaging. it smells a bit of vanilla


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Allure in Darling


----------



## pond23

MAC "Spirit" lipstick with a touch of Lola "Rose" lip gloss


----------



## cheeky iz

Rose Tea by Estee Lauder...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## talexs

Black Honey


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome Juicy Tubes Smoothie - Tickled Pink


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC lipgelee in Moistly


----------



## keodi

MAC Lipglass in oyster girl


----------



## devoted7

i love my MAC dazzleglass!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC pink grapefruit


----------



## axcelle

Sephora Bronze Beauty gloss


----------



## listrikmu

MAC Jubillee lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac blankety + little vi lustreglass.


----------



## keodi

MAC Lip glass  in oystergirl and MAC lip pencil in chestnut.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees SPF lip balm with Passionfruit


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## peachy pink

during the day i was wearing clinique buttershine in cherry quartz, and tonight it's MAC Sweet Stawberry Lipgloss from the Hello kitty collection.


----------



## frostedcouture

Revlon nude attitude lipstick (from matte collectino) with MAC peroxide lipglass over


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Kishmee

good 'ol Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour cream!


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion gloss in sugar


----------



## twin53

burt's bees lip balm


----------



## justwatchin

Lip Slip


----------



## NoSnowHere

Camplo phenique, cos I've a cold sore. Nasty!


----------



## Dimple

Shiseido SP8 lipstick


----------



## keodi

MAC chestnut lip liner pencil and explicit lipglass


----------



## evilvietgirl

Hello Kitty for MAC Strayin&#8217; Lipstick


----------



## claireZk

Strawberry Lipsmackers


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Chapstick - Botanical Medley


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Kilala

Chai Rose Badger Balm


----------



## kippeydale

All Lancome:
Natural Mauve lip liner
Rose Tempest lipstick
Luxuriate Color Fever Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Pink Grapefruit


----------



## keodi

MAC be seen lipglass lined with MAC lip pencil in chestnut


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome color fever gloss &#8211; blazing pink


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Estee Lauder tender lip balm - tender berry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kabaker

Chanel glossimer #83, Magnifique


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC "Most Popular" Lipstick + "3N" Lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## DuRoBags

giorgio armani lip shimmer in 16


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Brave New Bronze (Satin)


----------



## _bebee

sephora clear lip gloss


----------



## devoted7

I had MAC's Stop! Look! and then in the evening I had MAC's tasty!


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC lipglass in Oh Baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Hydrabase Lipstick in Sahara Beige


----------



## keodi

MAC Explicit lipglass


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC Lipglass - Rich and Ripe


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC VG VI lipglass


----------



## _bebee

NARS striptease


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in oh baby lined with Mac chstnut lipliner pencil..


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

BE lipgloss in Rose Radiance.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC lip glass in Buzz from the Naked Honey Collection


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC lipstick - On Hold


----------



## Necromancer

I just put on some mauve gloss by Atelier.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## NoSnowHere

NoSnowHere said:


> MAC VG VI lipglass


 Ditto today.


----------



## keodi

MAC be seen lipglass


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Viva Glam lipstick and gloss-Viva Glam VI


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome Juicy Tubes Smoothie - Tickled Pink


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder signature lipstick in Venetian Rose


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #16 with a little YSL lip duo #1 on top.


----------



## _bebee

NARS belize


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## listrikmu

Maybelline Lip Smooth in #18 Tropical


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

Burt's bees pomegranate lip balm.


----------



## pinkinthecity

Lancome Juicy Tube Jelly in Miracle


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees lip shimmer in Peony


----------



## Marisa783

MAC Creme d'Nude


----------



## Loquita

I keep switching between Lipstick Queen Medieval lipstick and Napoleon Perdis Gloss Patrol in Sao Paolo.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Yesterday I wore MAC lipglass in Pink Poodle.


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## luvprada

Bobbi Brown Rum Raisin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sw0pp

in the morning: Guerlain Rouge G in Gabrielle, now MAC Prrr


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Lipstick & Lipglass-Viva Glam VI


----------



## Loquita

LovePinkCoach said:


> Yesterday I wore MAC lipglass in Pink Poodle.



Ahhh! One of my faves!  I just bought a new tube the same day, in fact...I love wearing it w/ Spice liner.

Today I'm wearing Bobbi Brown LE warm peach lip gloss (I hoarded a bunch of it :shame with Bobbi Brown lipliner in nude pink (that's apparently not available any more, either).  Ugggggggg...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel dragon rouge laque


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Clinique Different Lipstick in Spice Apple


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Livia1

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Pink Grapefruit


----------



## clb1968

Soft lips , tinted lip conditioner in Pearl


----------



## peachy pink

first MAC Patisserie, then Lancôme Juicy Tube in Lychee. Both nude-ish colors on me


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees lipbalm


----------



## keodi

mac nymphette..


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in nymphette


----------



## cailinzheng

mac costa chic and mac moonbathe lip glass.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay, Ceralip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Love that stuff!

Today is Mac Blankety with Mac Little VI gloss.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## _bebee

stila lip gloss in mocha


----------



## kippeydale

Juicy Tube in Tarte Tatine


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Aqualamere in Montego


----------



## Livia1

Another day with just La  Roche-Posay, Ceralip. I'm addicted to this stuff.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## _bebee

laura mercier lip balm


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## wifeyb

victorias secret lip gloss in cupcake ITS MY FAV!


----------



## keodi

today it's MAC lusterglass in Lumminary


----------



## wifeyb

i just got back from the mall and picked up some new clinique superbal moisturizing gloss in mango and i am loooovin it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC L/S in Snob


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in nymphette..


----------



## peachy pink

it was MAC's Hello Kitty Sweet Strawberry Glass, until i took a bath and put some coconut butter on.


----------



## axcelle

Mary Kay lipstick in Toffee


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture 
NARS l/g in Giza


----------



## pinkinthecity

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Popster


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## wifeyb

am home from work, and needed a little pick me up, so i used my NARS lipgloss in supervixen. MUAH :kiss:


----------



## girlygirl3

LM Boho bronze!


----------



## chris7891

Stila lip glaze in Grapefruit.


----------



## emJ

fresh Sugar Rosé Tinted Lip Treatment w/ SPF 15


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Shy Girl Lipstick with NARS Orgasm Lipgloss on top!


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## keodi

MAC she's a star! lipglass..


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC slimshine lipstick - assertive


----------



## alexandra28

NARS lip gloss in Greek Holiday


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Mac illicit lipglass


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Lipgloss in "Waterlily"


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac bare necessity.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Spice l/l with C-Thru Lipglass on top.  it!


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## FrankieP

Nars Multiple in Maldives
Nars Lip Gloss in Risky Business on top


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel glossimer in Summer Plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden - 8 Hour Cream & MAC Pervette lipstick


----------



## pond23

Nars Sex Machine chubby pencil & MAC Spirit lipstick


----------



## peachiesncream

mac lipstick in cosmo


----------



## Livia1

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Smashbox Lipgloss-Surge


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen - Saint Red


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Hue Lipstick with MAC Underage Lipglass on top!
***********9932cc]Perfect nude-pink goodness![/COLOR]


----------



## _bebee

stila clear lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

New Chanel "russian colors".. they are fun and I mixed them with lip gloss


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## arymay

Clinique lip plum in Glamour-ful


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## UncleLaverne

MAC Slimshine - Voile


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC Lipglass - Rich and Ripe


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tarte Apple a Day gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## _bebee

stila lip glaze in "apricot"


----------



## nazq

*Clarins Instant Gloss Magic Color (tried it on at the store and couldn't stop using it after I left! )

*Strawberry Rosebud Salve


----------



## keodi

MAC she's a star lipglass


----------



## lovemysavior

Laura Mercier's Bare Beige Glace....I just love this product.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## wifeyb

C.O. Bigelow Mentha Spearmint Lip Shine from bbw


----------



## silkfringe

Champagne, the Verve... and Shiseido M8 RoseMagenta stays at my glass


----------



## bellafleur

Lip Smackers in Red Carpet Ready


----------



## chloe777

bert's bees replenishing lip balm with pomegranate oil


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Blankety + Little VI gloss.


----------



## flaweddesignn

MAC TLC in Petting Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## noon

a lancome juicy tube


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees lip shimmer - rhubarb


----------



## wifeyb

I am wear my newest and most favorite which is my clinique gloss in melon. It makes my lips sooo shiny and it's not sticky


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline shiny licious in pink sorbet.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nothing but Burts Bees


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## nwhite

VS Whisper l/s and Burt Bees lip balm


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Jeneen

MAC prolongwear in Unchanging.


----------



## Melocoton

MAC Milan Mode l/s


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Chinatown Gloss Pencil in Crime (fuchsia).   it!


----------



## Taab

Vaseline aloe vera


----------



## noon

laura mercier lipbalm


----------



## kippeydale

Estee Lauder Sheer Tearose liner and Praline Pure Gloss


----------



## Necromancer

A mix of two colours from Atelier's Orchidee lipgloss palette.


----------



## keodi

mac lipstick in dubbonet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## jc2239

Illamasqua Intense gloss in Indulge





I'm actually wearing a much thinner layer at the moment so it's not nearly as bright.  A little goes a really long way with this stuff!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC Marble tinted lipglass - Funky Fushion


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## amy9

I like to use natural products on my face, and my lips are no exception. Audrey Organics tangerine lip balm. I like my natural lip colour, so I just tend to wear shiny balms over it.


----------



## Loquita

NARS Turkish Delight l/g with MAC Subculture l/l.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## noon

Mac tinted lip conditioner in petting pink


----------



## keodi

MAC lustureglass in garden..


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Saint in Nude


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Saint


----------



## keodi

Mac white hot lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Jeneen

Mak pro long wear in For Keeps


----------



## Brooke11

plain old Chapstick -- which my fiance told me smelled "like a grandmother" as he kissed me goodbye this am.  Thanks honey!


----------



## yarbs83

Nars Greek Holiday Lip Gloss


----------



## notoriousliz

Mac lipglass in Sweetness from the old Barbie line


----------



## bubbleloba

Paul & Joe Beaute Lipstick C


----------



## newcoachlover

MAC l/g in PRRR


----------



## Loquita

newcoachlover said:


> MAC l/g in PRRR



I love this color! So pretty...it's an old fave of mine.  


I am wearing Vincent Longo lip/cheek gel stain in Neo Aura.  I used to love this but today I am not feeling it for some reason.


----------



## keodi

MAC Madcap lipglass


----------



## _bebee

MAC tinted lipglass in "dreamy"


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## luvprada

Armani #21


----------



## Necromancer

Just a clear Atelier gloss at the moment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Smashbox Lipgloss-Surge


----------



## NatalieMT

Illamasqua sheer lipgloss in Enchant.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Dazzleglass in Pink Venus. It was included by an Ebay seller in something I bought from her. And so far I'm really liking it!


----------



## Kansashalo

Smashbox lipgloss - Flash




luvsbags&shoes said:


> Smashbox Lipgloss-Surge


 
I was this close to buying this today! It's a beautiful color.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dior ultra gloss reflect in jersey pink.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## noon

Mac Hug me


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink (it's been my go-to recently)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Lipstick in "Salina"


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rosebud salve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Anoka

Burt's Bees


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown with MAC lipglass in C-Thru


----------



## luluviolet

Shu Uemura RU in RD 148 with a dab of Kiehl's gloss in Icy Everest


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## georgiagirl

Mac tendertone in Pucker.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## NatalieMT

MAC lipstick in Chatterbox.


----------



## noon

Fascinating mauve by Dior


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipstick in Syrup today!


----------



## MissVirgo

MAC lipstick in Santiago. I felt like red lips today! Plus, when it fades it leaves a beautiful red stain on my lips.


----------



## keodi

MAC madcap lipglass lined in MAC lip pencil in chestnut.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC blankety ls with viva glam 5 lg.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

UD XXXX shine in Carney


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## noon

Dior Lunar brown


----------



## Necromancer

A light brown from Atelier's Brun Chocolat lipstick pallette with a clear Atelier gloss on top.


----------



## Chuyin

Stila Citrus Mint Plumping Lip glaze


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in my beloved Subculture

MAC lipglass in Prrr


----------



## keodi

mac lipglass in madcap


----------



## kippeydale

Beauticontrol lip balm currently...but so far today I've had Lancome's Tempt Me lipstick, Sizzling Color Fever Gloss, and Rosebud Salve


----------



## NoSnowHere

mac lipglass in fleur de light.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## yarbs83

Glamour OD Mac Dazzleglass


----------



## heiress-ox

I did the cardinal "no-no" and dabbed some of my TM on my lips to nude them out followed by MACs Wildly Lush Plushglass, the result was gorgeous, perfect nude. I wore it in my latest YT video!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani with sephora lip gloss - forever pink on top


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lustreglass in flashmode - kind of sparkle fuschia!


----------



## cailinzheng

mac color crafted lipstick with nars turkish delight on top


----------



## Necromancer

I just have Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## noon

Chanel glossimer in mica


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Mac Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## foxyqt

Costa Chic l/s + Pink Grapefruit l/g, all MAC ;D


----------



## heiress-ox

Benefit Jing-A-Ling Lipstick with BonneBelle Cappuccino Liplite on top (I swear these things are identical to the MAC cremesheen glasses thatI missed out on, but for a fraction of th eprice)


----------



## iloveelmo

MAC Lipglass in Lust


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## keodi

mac lipglass in madcap.


----------



## _bebee

estee lauder lipgloss in "honey"


----------



## crodrigue

mac "hue" lipstick & bobbi brown "sugar" gloss.


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Jampacked lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kenoni


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier's Pink Mauve lipgloss.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lip balm with SPF and Shisedo shimmering lipstick in rose.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC lustreglass - pinkarat


----------



## MissVirgo

Snog by Rimmel.  A pretty shade of pink gloss and it's less than $5.00!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

My favorite lipgloss: Chantecaille Brillant lipgloss in Glee


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## fashion1sta

nars "striptease"


----------



## _bebee

stila lip glaze in "starfruit"


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## pinkinthecity

Candy Kisses Lip Balm in Cherry Vanilla


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac viva glam VI


----------



## purseprincess32

Mac lip glass- Boy Bait ( Gotta love the name) haha


----------



## lovemysavior

Laura Mercier's Bare Beige Lip Glace which I absolutely loooooove!


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## noon

laura mercier lipbalm


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Mint carmex with SPF


----------



## na23

Lasplash Lip Lacquer Volcanic dust


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac c-thru gloss


----------



## Necromancer

YSL Lipgloss #8


----------



## flaweddesignn

foundation + vaseline 
MAC speed dial


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Front Lit l/s &+ New Spirit l/g


----------



## keodi

MAC madcap lipgloss..


----------



## luvprada

Laura Mercier plum brown


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees w/SPF & Passionfruit


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posey Ceralip, again


----------



## devoted7

sugarrimmed!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Plink! Lipstick with Underage Lipglass over top!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in N1.


----------



## kippeydale

Lip liner:  MAC Subculture
Lipstick:  Lancome Visionary
Gloss:  Estee Lauder Pure Gloss in Praline


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC lipstick & lipglass- Viva Glam VI


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Fastplay l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline shiny*licious in Berry Bella.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost lipstick in Black Honey and lots and lots of chapstick - it is sooooo windy outside today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## mrsharrylime

MAC lipstick in Full Body from the new Richard Phillips/Makeup Art Cosmetics collection.

Love.


----------



## plumaplomb

Lancome juicy tube in Daiquiri


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila Grapefruit gloss


----------



## Loquita

MAC Whirl l/l
MAC Power Supply Plushglass


----------



## shamto74

Lip balm Lavera


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Hold the Pose + Personal Taste


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lipglass in Lust - my favorite - I wish they did that EXACT color in prolongwear - they have close matches, but not close enough for my taste.


----------



## LoveHappens

Mac Lipglass Russian Red :kiss:


----------



## Carlat00

Urban Decay Ultra Glide in Video


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-Lipglass boybait color. haha  And yes that is actually the name of the color haha LOL!


----------



## bubbleloba

Paul & Joe lipstick C in 062 plus Paul & Joe lip gloss in 003 for some added shine.


----------



## tomz_grl

Cherry Carmax


----------



## kippeydale

Estee Lauder Sheer Cafe Rose lip liner
Lancome Fashion Crave Frambois lipstick
Lancome Sizzling Color Fever Gloss


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelling shiny.licious in Pink Sorbet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Saint Red lipstick.


----------



## keodi

mac chai lipglass


----------



## mrsharrylime

NARS lipstick in Heat Wave.

Wonderfulllllll.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Sugarrimmed!


----------



## heiress-ox

Givenchy Voluptuous Nude Lipstick with my trusty BonneBelle LipLite in Cappuccino over top to make it more alive


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Lipstick Queen Saint Red lipstick.



Just switched to MAC l/l in Whirl and MAC lip plush in Power Supply.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> mac chai lipglass



Me  Chai lipglass


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox tinted spf15 in Smashing Beam (gave Smashing Ray to a friend, it was too dark) and it's PERFECT!  Not nude like the other one I have but more tuned to my natural lip color.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

NARS in Honolulu Honey and Victoria Secret lipgloss in Creme Femme on top.


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## bagap

lip venom from sephora in berry (I think that's the name of the color...it's the one in the metallic tin)


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Marquise D'


----------



## _bebee

nivea lip balm


----------



## shamto74

Mac lipgloss - Nice to be nice


----------



## Carlat00

Prescriptives Lip Specialist


----------



## bagap

Lip Smackers Dr. Pepper lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## keodi

MAC Plushglass in nice buzz!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Mommyx2

Nivea lip balm + Mac Creme Cerise l/s + Mac Pretty Pattern l/g


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac lipstick Plastique


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

mac lipglass in Young thing


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## bagap

at this very minute, Blistex mint lip balm...later, Du Wop Lip Venom lip stain in Pure Berry


----------



## Kansashalo

Philosophy's The Supernatural in Mauve


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## Kilala

Nothing at the moment (gasp!) - Going to open a new Crazy Rumors balm from the Tea or Coffee line.


----------



## Bella613

MAC's "Angel Eyes"


----------



## shamto74

Mac Lipstick in Plumful and Mac Dazzleglass Baby Sparks on top


----------



## missjenny2679

Mac lip pencil in subculture
Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
Mac Lustreglass in Spring Bean on top


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Olesya

Nivea lip balm -- my new love.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Sephora Brand Lipgloss: Bronze Beauty


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Kilala

HibisKiss - Red Hibiscus Balm by Crazy Rumors


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Soft lips chapstick in Raspberry and Revlon Silver City Pink


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome color fever gloss &#8211; blazing pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Nico gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Lip Plush in Power Supply


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## yellow08

MAC-Love Nectar


----------



## ShkBass

Mac - cosmo


----------



## keodi

rosebud salve lipbalm.


----------



## Vixxan

Ben Nye Cherry Berry.


----------



## _bebee

nivea lip balm


----------



## Ellapretty

burts bees honey lip balm


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC Lipglass - Rich and Ripe


----------



## ellacoach

MAC lipstick in Blankety


----------



## bubbleloba

Chanel glossimer in sea shell.


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline lip balm at the moment.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed!


----------



## chubbyshortlegs

Chanel glossimer in Bel Air


----------



## bagap

Blistex Mint lip balm right now


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Kansashalo

Smashbox Limitless in Endless


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Blankety lipstick again!


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass Rags to Riches!


----------



## _bebee

NARS supervixon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Allure in *Lover*


----------



## frick&frack

my afternoon re-apply:  Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## Kilala

Bedtime balm - Original Burt's Bees


----------



## iloveelmo

Mac Lipglass in Lust


----------



## frizz

Eve lom kiss mix.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Nars Funny Face Lipliner
MAC Pomposity lipstick
MAC She-Boom! Lipgelee

Bright, Hot Pink Lips!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac love nectar


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## yellow08

MAC Love Nectar
and 
BB gloss (don't remember the name)


----------



## _bebee

stila lip glaze "grapefruit"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## juneping

fresh rose lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kilala

Nivea Lip Care Cassis - Japan Edition


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss in crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## bagap

Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers (reminds me of being a kid )


----------



## NoSnowHere

NoSnowHere said:


> Mac love nectar



And again


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## TenYearsGone

MAC Scant Slimshine+Power Supply Plushglass.


----------



## Sunshine

Chanel Satin lip lacquer in Coromandel. LOVES!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Passionfruit lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Blistex medicated mint spf 15 lip balm, Shu Uemura BG960 lipstick, MAC creamsheen glass lipgloss in boybait.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in #1 nude beige with YSL Golden Gloss #11 Golden Whisper on top.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip ointment


----------



## Kilala

Labrosan Emolliente - No sure, but it might be an Italian version of Nivea Lip Care. Looks like the same packaging.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Carmex


----------



## purseprincess32

Pomegrante mint lip balm from a boutique in Montreal Belle Pelle which is awesome!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Chanel Glossimer-Praline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip ointment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## shockboogie

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Urban Decay XXX in Baked


----------



## Kilala

Crazy Rumors Balm in Grape Bubble


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Bitten

luvsbags&shoes said:


> Chanel Glossimer-Praline



OMG I love that colour - might have to go and buy some today... 

I'm wearing Chanel lipgloss no. 65 - I hate it how they don't put the colour names on the packaging in Australia!


----------



## Miss Socialite

Hello Kitty "Pink Fish" lip conditioner.


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip balm


----------



## noon

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## lumkeikei

Dior Kiss - #681 Hawaii Coco


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks.


----------



## xoerinxo

chanel lipgloss in bonbon
I also love the smashbox quench lipgloss


----------



## snoopylaughs

revlon super lustrous lipgloss in pink pursuit, first time in ages I bought gloss at the grocery store, I'm pleasantly surprised by the staying power and color


----------



## talexs

True Blue Spa "wet your whistle" don't know if they make this anymore but it always helps with my dry lips.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## _bebee

nivea lip balm


----------



## kippeydale

MAC's Subculture liner
MAC's Patisserie lipstick
Nars Belize gloss


----------



## Livia1

La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## bagap

Lip smackers in Dr. Pepper


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees Replenishing Balm w/Pomegranate Oil


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade (106)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Love My Lips Pink Liner (903)
MAC Pink Nouveau Lipstick
MAC Personal Taste Lipglass

Pink Goodness!!


----------



## keodi

MAC Lipglass in chai lined in MAC chestnut lip pencil.


----------



## lazeny

Kanebo Coffret D'or FS Rouge in PK 231 (Glow) - it's a light shiny and sparkly coral pink lipstick.


----------



## twin53

chanel glossimer in rose quartz


----------



## Loquita

MAC Spice l/l
MAC Pink Poodle Lipglass


----------



## Mommyx2

Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil + MAC sublime culture l/l + MAC Patisserie l/s


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC plushglass - power supply


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Glaze


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dr. Pepper lip smacker.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Spirit l/s


----------



## _bebee

blistex lip ointment


----------



## purseprincess32

blistex mint & Shisedo Rose shimmering lipstick


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC:  angel l/s + spice l/l + oyster girl l/g


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC Isabella lipstick
MAC Magnetique lipglass


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC lipstick & lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## yellow08

Bobbi Brown-Bare Shimmer Gloss...


----------



## frick&frack

zoya hot lips glossy lip balm - smoochie


----------



## Kilala

Labello Lip Care - Med Protection


----------



## provcoll

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess lipstick, very creamy and not too strong coloured


----------



## Bitten

Chapstick and Nars Babydoll lip lacquer.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Fast Friends.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Mac Nymphette


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bitten

Giorgio Armani Sheer lipstick in no. 10 - really pretty soft rose colour.


----------



## bagap

DuWop Lip Venom


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Lancome Juicy Tubes Smoothie - Tickled Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel lip laque in ming..pretty for this time of year


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC   Spirit l/s


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Rosebud lip salve


----------



## joodi

Hug me 
from MAC


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Spark.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya hot lips glossy lip balm - smoochie



wearing this again today


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC lip conditioner


----------



## joodi

Mac - honey love


----------



## Mommyx2

Burts Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Sugarrimmed!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSl rouge volupte


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Burt's Bees Sun protecting lip balm with passionfruit


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Starnova lustreglass w/ rosebud salve as a moisturizing base


----------



## Livia1

Giorgio Armani Shine Lipstick #50


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


----------



## shamto74

Chanel Rouge Allure - # 9 Lover


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## joodi

MAC girl about town


----------



## Love Of My Life

NARS and flipping for the names,, some of them are just too much fun!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Burts Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil + Laura Mercier Natural l/l + MAC Patisserie l/s =


----------



## bebelastrange

MAC - Aristo Chic


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Syrup lipstick!


----------



## Divyaangana

SoftLips lip balm in raspbery.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Decided to take a Chanel break(for a day lol)...YSL Golden Gloss in #6 Plum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Blankety lipstick and Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora gloss sweet candy &#8211; tropical jasmine


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

MAC Lipglass - Rich and Ripe


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipstick & Lipglass


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass in Rue D'Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

I only have Vaseline lip balm on at the moment.


----------



## _bebee

burts bee lip balm


----------



## sweet8684girl

bbw liplicious in watermelon sorbet


----------



## joodi

MAC kinda sexy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen lipstick in Medieval


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani with sephora shimmer lip gloss - bronzed beauty on top


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Gleam with some dabbing from Oyster Girl l/g


----------



## Necromancer

Rose Mauve lipgloss by Atelier.


----------



## Livia1

Just lip balm today, La Roche-Posay Ceralip


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## kabaker

Maybelline l/s pink peony with Coach l/g hibiscus


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown with Queen Bee lipglass on top.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Bag Lady 923

NYX girl's round lip gloss in golden prune


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## yellow08

Bobbi Brown-Bare Shimmer (shimmer lip tint)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Oyster Girl


----------



## MarneeB

Just original chapstick. I'm addicted to it and have several all around my house.


----------



## Blue_Star

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## xoerinxo

smashbox o-gloss. I cant do lipsticks, theyre too much color for the rest of my face, and I have pretty full lips, but this makes them shiny with the right amount of sheer color!


----------



## Loquita

MAC Subculture l/l (my go-to color) with MAC Pink Poodle lipglass!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel imperial lip laque..love it


----------



## yellow08

Started out w/MAC Beaux l/g after coffee Bobbi Brown Bare Shimmer


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Love Nectar


----------



## Nat

CHANEL Aqualumiere - Positano


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Mommyx2

Burt's Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil + a light layer MAC Whirl l/l for a little bit of color.  That's it!  No l/s or l/g today.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

My beloved MAC l/l in Subculture with MAC lipglass in Lychee Luxe


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in no. 58 - Audace. It's a really bright beautiful 40s red - had a girls lunch today so needed something fresh!


----------



## bagap

Chapstick with spf 15 in mint


----------



## Livia1

Armani Shine Lipstick #50


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## KillerKat

Red Currant lip balm by You Stink Soap on etsy. I love these lip balms. I am helplessly addicted to them! Packed with flavor and scent!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sephora lip gloss  rosy glow



wearing this again


----------



## Bitten

Bobbi Brown tinted lip balm in Champagne - haven't used this in AGES... nice for a relaxed look on the weekend...


----------



## girlygirl3

Shu Uemura's new BR786 - I learned it sold out at BG's beauty event!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Mommyx2

BE Bare Buxom- Bambi


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Shy Girl l/s with Fulfilled plush glass


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC lip gloss in Rich N' Ripe


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kilala

^^Same here! w/Crazy Rumors HibisKiss Color Balm in Breeze


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Livia1

Armani Sheer Lipstick #14


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Glitter Lipgloss in Pink Quartz


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Mac Lipglass in "cultured".


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fast Friends lipglass by MAC.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC lipglass in Lychee Luxe


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora gloss sweet candy &#8211; tropical jasmine


----------



## Kilala

regular Burt's Bees Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## kabaker

burts bees lip balm with pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Lipstain lipstick in Cherry - I'm wearing ivory trousers and a navy top so sheer red lips seemed necessary!


----------



## Livia1

Armani Sheer Lipstick #14


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## rainrowan

Chanel Barcelona Red - tinge of brown like bordeaux


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac gloss in Little VI


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Carmex
MAC DGC Creme Allure


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey - smoochy and delicious colour.


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen in Saint Red, then I switched to MAC Lip Plush in Power Supply.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## Mommyx2

MAV Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

just put on some carmex


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Dolce Vita Lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## yellow08

Bobbi Brown-Bare Shimmer


----------



## Swanky

MAC Politely Pink - LOVE this!


----------



## ellacoach

Dolce & Gabbana lipstick in nude. I have finally found the perfect nude lipstick!!


----------



## claireZk

Philosophy gloss in S'mores


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Buxom Lips Dolly Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass in Rue d'Rouge (I _think_ that's what it's called...it was a LE)


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Nat

CHANEL Rouge Allure #74 Comedia


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Golden Gloss in 5LAA


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees Balm w/Pomegranate oil


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bitten

ellacoach said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana lipstick in nude. I have finally found the perfect nude lipstick!!*



Well, I'm excited now! I'm always on the lookout for a good nude lipstick - I'll have to see if I can try it...

I'm wearing Clinique Almost lipstick in black honey today.


----------



## Livia1

Armani Sheer Lipstick #14


----------



## Cheetah7

MAC Tinted Lipglass in Lychee Luxe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Kilala

layered lips - Burt's Bees Honey Balm, Crazy Rumors HibisKiss in Breeze w/Sephora Gloss in Bronze Beauty


----------



## _soho

Elizabeth Arden 8hour cream lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya hot lips glossy lip balm - smoochie


----------



## Loquita

MAC Spice l/l and MAC Hug Me lipstick...as close to classic as I get.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipstick in Syrup.  I am trying to use up some of my stash!


----------



## immijenheap

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC lipglass in Queen Bee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer - imaginaire (84)


----------



## Bitten

Nars Babydoll lip lacquer over Armani Sheer no. 10


----------



## Loquita

A new fave combo:  MAC l/l in Stripdown with MAC lipglass in Runway Fave on top.  

_FIERCE_, I tell you...


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Loquita

MAC cremeliner in Pink Treat and MAC Dazzleglass creme in Do It Up.

Word to the wise:  Check out the new Dazzleglasses, _for reals_.


----------



## Kilala

Burt's Bees w/pomegranate oil


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Lipgloss in Pagoda. (well it was on my lips.)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lancome juicy tubes jelly in miracle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Syrup


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown gloss Baby Pink


----------



## sjunky13

YSL linergie pink, love it!


----------



## pond23

MAC "Blankety" mixed with Lancome "Cashmere Shimmer"


----------



## Cheetah7

MAC *See Sheer* lipstick.  Haven't worn this one in a while as I'm more of a lipgloss person.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## luvprada

Laura Mercier brown plum


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Whirl & MAC Lip Plush in Power Supply


----------



## devoted7

love my dazzleglass---sugarrimmed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Loquita

Sephora wine lip/cheek stain, with a bit of Lipstick Queen Saint Wine on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila grapefruit gloss


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC: Beet, Blood Red, Creme Allure


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Syrup l/s + NYX Beige l/g


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel glossimer - Spark


----------



## NYCBelle

Blistex Deep Renewal...i've been biting my lips lately. i need to stop.


----------



## Jahpson

my daily look is pink

NARS Roman Holiday lipstick

CHANEL -Sirop


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Lustreglass in Luminary


----------



## style*cafe

N.V. Perricone, M.D. Cosmeceuticals Lip Balm Olive Oil Polyphenols Moist Lips with DMAE (Tube Gloss)

Love it!  Makes your lips get naturally "pink" tastes nice and smells minty fresh!

Olive Oil Lip Balm

I need to focus...Glee just came on!

Night!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sephora lip gloss - flushed



this again...loooooove this color!


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Luscious Spark


----------



## kabaker

MAC Lipstick in Milan Mode.... LOVE IT!


----------



## yeliab

Natural organic lip balm


----------



## shakti29

L'Oreal - Fairest Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## kabaker

MAC milan mode


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## yeliab

lip balm... getting chapped lips already


----------



## Livia1

Just lip balm today ... the best - La Roche-Posay, Ceralip


----------



## Mommyx2

Maybelline Color Sensation Yummy Plummy


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown w/ MAC Lipglass in Runway Fave (my fave nude gloss, ever!)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Pale Pink lip liner by Bobbi Brown, MAC Close to Nude lipstick, & lots of Laura Geller lip gloss in City Lights!


----------



## Amarantoskm

Clinique Extreme Pink lipstick with a little bit of Beauty Rush clear minty lip gloss on top. Love!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## devoted7

MAC Dazzleglass Rags to Riches!


----------



## bagap

Lip Venom in Berry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture & MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Soft Dazzle.   it!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Syrup again


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Viva Glam VI SE l/s + Viva Glam VI lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chanel Nude lip liner and mac creme de nude lipstick with cargo lipgloss in paris.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## LarissaHK

Chanel Rouge Allure, 26 Subtil.


----------



## yeliab

Natural organic lip balm...  the colder weather is chapping my lips!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## Amarantoskm

Clinique Extreme Pink. SO pretty.. I'm falling in love with Clinique lipsticks!!


----------



## kabaker

MAC milan mode


----------



## sbelle

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Burt's Bee's Lip Balm w/Pomergranate Oil


----------



## awaywego

mac lipstick, shade: fleshpot
mac lip gloss, shade: bonus beat 

and a light layer of carmex lip balm over fleshpot to keep my lips moisturized because mac lipglass always feels sticky on my lips then just dries them out.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass creme in Do It Up


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Mommyx2

Rimmel Celeb


----------



## baglady362

kiehl's lip balm, everyday!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## bubbleloba

Paul&Joe lipstick C in 064 - it's a pretty pink great for fall.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## pinkinthecity

Urban Decay Naked


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Hielostar

MAC Tricolour Lipglass in Triple Yum


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Necromancer

Rose lipgloss by Atelier.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bag Lady 923

wore Mark Glossblossom gloss yesterday. Love it, makes my lips look a natural pink shade, a little bitten


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## keodi

mac nico lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade 106


----------



## Divyaangana

SoftLips. Trying to heal up the chapped lips.


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH Let Them Eat Cake LipBalm.  Smells good; tastes yucko!


----------



## yeliab

Natural organic lip balm


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> LUSH Let Them Eat Cake LipBalm.  Smells good; tastes yucko!





I can hear you saying this in my head!!!  

Today it was an old nude-lip standby, since my eyes were heavily done (and it looked hawt, I must say):  MAC Stripdown l/l with C-Thru l/g on top.  Ta-da!!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Dazzleglass in Money Honey.......very pink & glittery!


----------



## Hielostar

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Claire


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> *I can hear you saying this in my head!!!*
> 
> Today it was an old nude-lip standby, since my eyes were heavily done (and it looked hawt, I must say): MAC Stripdown l/l with C-Thru l/g on top. Ta-da!!


 

That's because if probably sounded like your voice. Hee!

MAC Sublime Shine Dazzleglass Creme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kansashalo

Smashbox lipgloss in raw


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> That's because if probably sounded like your voice. Hee!
> 
> MAC Sublime Shine Dazzleglass Creme



Touche, girl!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And I'm wearing MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Partial to Pink w/ MAC Subculture l/l.  _Divine.  _


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Money Honey again


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## kippeydale

MAC Amorous...love.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC Hello Kitty lip conditioner - Popster


----------



## claireZk

Labello care gloss.  It's only october & I'm already getting chapped lips! :weird:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Hielostar

MAC New Berry l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Saint lipstick in wine


----------



## Lady&theBag

NYX Fuchsia Liner
MAC Utter Fun Lipstick
MAC Creme Allure DGC


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Burt's Bees lipbalm w/pomergranate oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## flashy.stems

dior lip maximizing


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC viva glam vi


----------



## Divyaangana

Switching back and forth today between Victoria Secret Lip Gloss in Cherry Bomb and Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda


----------



## frick&frack

more carmex...it's cold here today


----------



## missgiannina

mac lip glass in prrr


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Hipster with LM Lipglace in Bare Beige over it.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

A gloss from the mauve palette by Atelier.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown with a rediscovered fave:  MAC l/g in Entice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## kabaker

MAC Milan Mode Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture with MAC Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink.  

This is a perfect everyday combo for me.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Sublime Shine Dazzleglass Creme


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Amarantoskm

Avon Sheer Light Peach. So pretty ^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## dee-dee

Mac Creme stick liner in Summer Fruit
Mac Dazzleglass Creme in Luscious Spark

Love it!!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> Mac Creme stick liner in Summer Fruit
> Mac Dazzleglass Creme in Luscious Spark
> 
> Love it!!



Ha ha, I use this exact combo, too!

Today I have on MAC Subculture l/l with MAC lipglass in C-Thru on top.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

NYX round lipstick in Thalia topped with NYX round lipgloss in Whipped (With my rosebud lip salve as a base)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC C-Thru


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sephora lip gloss  flushed


 
this again...such a great color!


----------



## Necromancer

Soft rose pink by Atelier.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## yeliab

Tarte Reuse Lip sheer tints


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Burt Bees-lipbalm w/pomergranate oil


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Julie Hewitt Film Noir


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed

wearing again...it's such a great shade for me!


----------



## Livia1

Dermalogica, renewal lip complex


----------



## Bag Lady 923

NYX round lipstick in Chloe


----------



## pinkinthecity

Urban Decay lipstick in Confession


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## leggeks

Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon- Posey


----------



## Necromancer

Just YSL lip pencil #13.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture w/ MAC Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink on top


----------



## mysticrita

Chanel adorable..


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## iloveelmo

right now, extremely overpriced chocolate mint scented vaseline (La Mer lip balm)


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya hot lips glossy lip balm - sweet tart


----------



## Bridget S.

haha Iloveelmo!

MAC Lovelorn with the Cremesheen Ever So rich over it.


----------



## dee-dee

iloveelmo said:


> right now, extremely overpriced chocolate mint scented vaseline (La Mer lip balm)


 
lol!  I'm just wearing Mac TLC in Soothing Beige


----------



## Necromancer

A combo of two red lipglosses from the Atelier red lip palette.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown with MAC l/g in Revealing on top


----------



## mysticrita

Nars Shrinagar (sheer plum), its my absolute favorite now,  its like 3 time darker than my lip color, i just looooooooove it !


----------



## Ledisis

MAC Money Honey


----------



## kippeydale

Clinique Bamboo Pink


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mac lip gelee in Dewy Jube


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Buxom lipstick in Amsterdam with a little bit of buxom lipgloss in Zena


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel fatale


----------



## designergoods

loreal tropical punch shine delice


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen (just bought it..love it!)


----------



## UncleLaverne

Armani Lip Wax #1 - absolutely the best nude lip color.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - bronzed beauty


----------



## kabaker

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## yeliab

Lip balm...  natural today


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/s in Hot Tahiti with MAC l/l in Half Red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Mommyx2

NARS- Dolce Vita l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## shakti29

Urban Decay Lovechild - not so sure I'm loving this color on me tho.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila Grapefruit shine


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Gleam l/s
MAC Dazzlecreme Partial to Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kabaker

Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Rich and Ripe l/g


----------



## Bag Lady 923

NYX round lipgloss in "Wild Orchid"


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - rosy glow


----------



## shakti29

MAC Fresh Brew


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Smashbox scoop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beige Guitar- Chanel Glossimer


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture w/ MAC Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink on top.


----------



## Divyaangana

Blistex


----------



## LoveHappens

Nars Lip Gloss Orgasm


----------



## yeliab

Tarte Reuse lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - bronzed beauty


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## mysticrita

Nars lipstick in Shrinagar


----------



## JennaVoguette

Dior addict in bright pink.  amazing stuff


----------



## claireZk

Philosophy Pumpkin Spice Muffin l/g


----------



## Loquita

MAC cremeliner in Summerfruit w/ MAC lipglass in Queen Bee


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC l/g in Star Nova


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline Lip Balm SPF 30+


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## romanticomedy

Armani Silk (no 77) by Giorgio Armani


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## yeliab

Tarte Reuse


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beige Guitar- Chanel Glossimer 
High Tea- Mac Lipstick


----------



## Mommyx2

Korres Mango Butter in Natural Rose


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

mac myth lipstick and young thang lipglass


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer Imaginaire


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass Creme in Luscious Spark


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture with MAC Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila Lip Glaze in Cranberry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Designer_Love

i wore a sephora brand lipgloss today it's hot pink with shimmer in it.


----------



## missjenny2679

MAC Lip Erase in Dim
MAC l/p Stripdown
MAC l/s Creme D'Nude
MAC d/g Goldyrocks

*seems like a lot for a "nude" lip:shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## kabaker

BBW My Favorite Lip Balm


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Soft & Slow


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Dazzleglass Creme in Amorous with Vino l/l . It leaves the sweetest stain on my lips when the gloss wears off:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; bronzed beauty


----------



## Loquita

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Peach Glow...doesn't plump at all (but then again, what product actually does?) but the color is very pretty, if extremely sheer on me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## alexandra28

YSL Rouge Volupte #2 and NARS lip glass in Greek Holiday


----------



## Loquita

Three Custom Color Lipgloss in Trae's Favorite.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Cork l/l, Lady Danger l/s, and Luscious Spark Dazzleglass creme


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in so this season.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Mommyx2

Korres Mango Butter l/s #38


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mac Hello Kitty lip conditioner - Popster


----------



## samhainophobia

YSL Gloss Volupte gloss stick in 04 Frozen Plum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NARS Belize


----------



## nicolem

Sephora's sheer lip gloss without any tint. It's minty and supposed to make your lips swell a little, but I don't think it actually works. At least it tastes alright!


----------



## conrad18

NARS Dolce Vita Lipgloss


----------



## Loquita

Avene Cold Cream Lip Balm.  I sat on a train all day.


----------



## Divyaangana

Blistex because my lips are so chapped and cracked right now. Everything else just hurts too much.


----------



## cailinzheng

korres lip butter in jasmine


----------



## mysticrita

Chanel Aqualumiere gloss in Hirondelle (limited edition). 
Love it !


----------



## girlygirl3

Shiseido Perfect Rouge RS711 - Venetian Rose.  It's a nice true pink mauve, but when I went to the gym and saw myself in the mirror in the locker room with the harsh fluorescent lighting, it was a bit ghastly!  I still like the lipstick but I now know I have to be careful of the lighting!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liplicious lip gloss- whipped vanilla.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Divyaangana

Blistex again. 

I can't wait for my lips to heal.


----------



## Mommyx2

Korres Mango Butter l/s #22


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bagaholic85

cg lip stain (im a recent drug store convert) with gloss over


----------



## RoseMary

MAC Snob lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Lovelorn


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen


----------



## bhalpop

Nars Senoria. My perfect nude, some shimmer and a hint of brownish pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

New Armanilipstick in a mauvy/nude lip color.. very soft & pretty


----------



## conrad18

MAC Lipliner in Oak and MAC Lustre Lipstick in High Tea - Great nude color for me!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Expose or Nivea lip balm


----------



## amy.rachele

Mac creme cup l/s and illamasqua rouse l/g.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## conrad18

Staying in so just Burt's Beeswax lipbalm today.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya lip gloss - sweet tart


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Half-Red l/l + London Life l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Bare Slimshine


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## rendodan110

earlier today NARS orgasm lipgloss 
since its late rosebud salve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pervette & Babysparks dazzleglass


----------



## Mommyx2

Korres Pomegranate lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm - 09 (purple)


----------



## pond23

Lola Cosmetics lipstick in Pout (this color and Cashmere are my faves from this line)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Korres cherry lipgloss


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Flashmode Lipglass


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Boy Bait.  Worthy of a buying a backup, IMO.


----------



## conrad18

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey - My first time wearing it and I love it! Such a delicious color.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cream Cup


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in Champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm - 09 (purple)


----------



## conrad18

NARS Dolce Vita Lipgloss


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Petite Indulgence


----------



## LoveHappens

Lancome Juicy Tube - Spring Fling


----------



## Divyaangana

Softlips in Raspberry


----------



## talexs

Dylan's Candy Bar Birthday Cake Batter Candy Lip Saver


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Frivolous Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - star


----------



## Mommyx2

Stila Kitten l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Chihuahua


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Retro Pink


----------



## keodi

Mac lipglass in chai lined with mac chestnut pencil.


----------



## Mommyx2

conrad18 said:


> NARS Lipgloss in Chihuahua



Oooh, one of my favorite NARS l/g!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## randr21

DG lipstick in iconic (red)


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## ellacoach

chanel glossimer in glaze


----------



## kabaker

MAC Bombshell


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila lip glaze in Kitten


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## SoxFan777

Vaseline!  I just woke up!  It's great for adding softness.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ATM: Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream
Will be: MAC Creme d'nude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Divyaangana

Blistex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red (just bought it)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer - Force


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creamcup


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed WITH buxom lips - clair


----------



## kabaker

MAC Milan Mode


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC holiday 2009 lipglass in Pinkart!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Lipgloss in Debut


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Boy Bait


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda

I absolutely  this color right now!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - summer plum 90


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin lips lip balm


----------



## kabaker

MAC bombshell


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Tendertones in Hot 'N Saucy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Senorita lipstick


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lipglass in Big Baby


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox Photofinish Lipstick in Glamorous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Diorkiss lipgloss - 118 Cotton Candy


----------



## Divyaangana

Divyaangana said:


> MAC Tendertones in Hot 'N Saucy



Again.


----------



## alexandra28

MAC lollipop loving


----------



## kabaker

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - starr


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Cream in Your Coffee l/s


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Chihuahua


----------



## Needanotherbag

MAC Blankety - I think its become my fave!


----------



## Loquita

Avene Cold Cream Lip Balm.  Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH Let Them Eat Cake


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac modesty l/s with ever so rich cremesheen on top.


----------



## dee-dee

Mac Up the Amp lipstick (lightly tapped on the lips) with Ever So Rich cremesheen on top


----------



## frick&frack

^BEATIFUL!!!


maxi lip 2...so far this morning


----------



## kabaker

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Livia1

Dermalogica - renewal lip complex


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## shazzy99

MAC florabundance lipglass, will change later to MAC real doll lipstick for a dinner party


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Lipstick Beige Box Office


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC dazzleglass in Fantabulous


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila Lip Glaze in Blackberry


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Spirit l/s with Laura Mercier's Rose Lip Glace on top.  Great color combo.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila Lip Glaze in Starfruit.

I'm in serious  with the Lip Glazes lately. I have a feeling I will be adding many more to my collection soon.


----------



## conrad18

Too Face Lip Injection


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; summer plum 06


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen (the best lipgloss formula!!) in Melt in Your Mouth


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

Chapstick All-Natural Lip Butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## keodi

MAC lipstick in black knight along with MAC glimmerglass in bling black.


----------



## frick&frack

clarins joli rouge &#8211; cedar red 700


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Partial to Pink:kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

carmex on now...


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Mac cremesheen lipstick- brave red


----------



## aliceanna

Stila Plumping Lip Glaze in Citrus Mint


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please and GlimmerGlass in BlingBlack as a gloss.


----------



## Designer_Love

stila lip rouge liquid lip stain in smooch


----------



## pond23

Lancome Cashmere Shimmer lipstick and MAC Blankety lipstick combined


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Divyaangana

Lancome Juicy Tube in Cherry Burst


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works warm vanilla sugar lip blam


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hooked on Diorkiss lipgloss - 118 Cotton Candy. I love it when I rediscover things lol


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; margarita...out to dinner


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC Tendertone in Hot N'Saucy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

*Giorgio Armani Sheer Lipstick #14*


----------



## Divyaangana

Tarte lipgloss in Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Mommyx2

Benefit Good to Go


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen in Looks Like Sin. 

What a cheesy name...but the color's great.


----------



## keodi

mac chai  lipglass lined with MAC lip pencil in chestnut.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Mac Modesty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior lipstick coral review


----------



## dbtbandit67

Vaseline lip therapy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## janice

Dior Kiss in Praline


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Belize


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## Divyaangana

Blistex. Again. My lips are seriously chapped and it's getting annoying.


----------



## Divyaangana

Zoya Hot Lips in Luck. 

Switching it up after Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## fashionistaO

chapstick everyday .... now they have the new one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm now
later chanel aqualumiere in glass quartz topped with chanel cristalle clear gloss


----------



## pitterpatter

love love love my new MAC Creme de la Femme (frost) !!!







i will never ever buy any other lipstick besides MAC now!!!


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 with Atelier rose lipgloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Divyaangana

Zoya Hot Lips in Luck (Again.)


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Belize


----------



## cailinzheng

mac poetic license lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Giorgio Armani Sheer Lipstick #14


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Mac Dewy Jube again.  Trying to use up a gloss!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila lip glaze in Marmalade


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Korres cherry lipgloss........got it as a sample and I really like it!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## kabaker

MAC bombshell lipstick
MAC baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lipstick - subtle lips
with
buxom lips - clair


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Mac modesty lipstick and Mac dazzleglass in money honey


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Sundress


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

cherry carmex
mac lipstick "fabby"


----------



## xsavagex

Benefit Posietint


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC lipglass in Runway Fave


----------



## keodi

MAC lipglass in chai lined with chestnut.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade 106


----------



## kabaker

MAC Creme Cup lipstick with Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## pattylauren

Carmex... cheap, but man I love that stuff on "off" days!


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila Lip Glaze in Marmalade


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## talexs

LaVanila vanilla grapefruit healthy lip shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in champagne.


----------



## Livia1

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper - Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Divyaangana

Softlips


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss in champagne.


----------



## Divyaangana

Laura Mercier l/s in Pink Champagne
Zoya Hot Lips in Resolution


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; summer plum 06


----------



## mysticrita

Yves Saint Laurent, rouge volupté, in 07, lingerie pink.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

MAC Dazzleglass in Rue d'Rouge


----------



## Mommyx2

Divyaangana said:


> *Laura Mercier l/s in Pink Champagne*
> Zoya Hot Lips in Resolution



I took a chance and bought this during Sephora's F&F sale and I'm so glad I did!  It's one of my favorite l/s now. 

Today I'm wearing LM Natural Lips l/l + Benefit Skinny Dip l/s


----------



## Divyaangana

MAC lipglass in Rich & Ripe


----------



## kabaker

My new favorite and staple:

MAC Creme cup lipstick with Baby Sparks Dazzleglass over it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Golden gloss no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## pitterpatter

carmex. my lips are not happy with the unexpected freeze.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute avatar!!

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## iloveelmo

MAC lipglass Underage


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sephora lip gloss  flushed


 
this again today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## yellow08

Sheer lipgloss day...Bobbi Brown-Bare Shimmer


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm, and Aveda lip tints in Verbena.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass in Angel Wing.  A purplish/pink deeper color.....very pretty!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Diorkiss in pink - too lazy to check the name lol


----------



## seaotta

MAC tinted lip conditioner...don't know the name but its bright pink


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Loquita

NARS Giza lipgloss


----------



## claireZk

Clinique Delovely + clear gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex on now


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I'm wearing MAC's Hello Kitty lipgloss in Lyche Luxe. Its only my second time wearing it (yes i put on l/g to sit in front of my laptop LOL) but i'm not sure i'm loving it. It reminds me of MAC Pink Lemonade which i can't get to work for me. Too creamy or something.


----------



## shazzy99

MAC Flusterose Lustreglass


----------



## Divyaangana

Lancome Juicy Tube in Star Shower


----------



## Bitten

Chapstick undercoat and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Plushglass in Power Supply


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Bitten

Bloom Sweet Pea lipstick with Nars Babydoll Lip Lacquer over the top - really beautiful nude-y/pink-y lips.


----------



## xpurseloverx

berry by estee lauder


----------



## juicyincouture

mac creme d nude lipstick and loreal color juice in strawberry smoothie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC Hello Kitty lip conditioner in Popster


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Bare Necessity


----------



## talexs

Kiehl's Lip Balm, trying to get rid of these chapped lips


----------



## pond23

Laura Mercier "Pink Champagne" lipstick. I love this color, but I wish that it were more pigmented.


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Medieval Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; starr


----------



## xpurseloverx

berry estee lauder again lol


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## yellow08

Mac-Enchantress


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen in Saint Wine


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Rose Taffy lipstick & Shu Uemura 580N lip gloss


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass in Gitane


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sun.shyne

Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm in Bronzed Pink


----------



## claireZk

Givenchy pop rose l/g


----------



## Mommyx2

Benefit - No Competition


----------



## purseprincess32

Chanel- Rouge Allure Emotion luminous satin
Chanel- Lip gloss-diamond rose


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Bitten

Nars Babydoll lip lacquer - I wore a fuschia dress today and my red lip colours just clashed horribly! Babydoll was perfect!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Livia1

Giorgio Armani Shine Lipstick #50


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bitten

Chanel lipgloss - no. 65 over Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in no. 58 - Audace


----------



## holycooooow

Smith's Rosebud Salve and Mac's dazzleglass creme in Perfectly Unordinary


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Chinatown Gloss Stick in Crime (Bright Fuchsia)


----------



## kiss_p

Bare Escentuals full color lip buxom in Stella.


----------



## NoSnowHere

EOS lip balm in sweet mint


----------



## frick&frack

kiss_p said:


> Bare Escentuals full color lip buxom in Stella.


^^^oooo...pretty!  love buxom lips




I'm wearing carmex right now


----------



## sunnykil

Rosebud^^


----------



## otilia

YSL - Gloss Pur Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## pmburk

Bigelow's rose salve.


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## MissTiss

Cookie Dough LipSmacker


----------



## Hielostar

MAC Dazzleglass - Local Colour


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Lipstain in Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

Dermalogica Renewal Lip Complex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## TechDiva

M.A.C Rougette (mattene lipstick) topped w/ Avarice (lipglass).


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Earlier this morning MAC Hello Kitty lip conditioner in Popster. Later on YSL Lip Twin in #10(black current/rose - my new love)


----------



## kabaker

MAC Creme Cup Lipstick topped with Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## NorthStar

Started with Neosporin Lip Health, just added Clinique superbalm moisturizing gloss in black honey.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Victoria's Secret Brilliant Lip Shine in Steamy.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Just L'occitane shea butter today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Raspberry Metallic Lipstick


----------



## Mommyx2

Benefit No Competition l/s


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Juniper brown by Shu Uemura


----------



## Livia1

A few dabs of Chanel Rouge Allure in Lover.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## NorthStar

Victorias Secret Lip Gloss in Hot Cocoanut....mmmm yummy


----------



## Bri 333

Rouge Dior in Must See Mauve


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## aliceanna

Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and rose lipgloss by Atelier.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Buxom lips  betty


 
this again


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox New Heartbreaker Lip Shine in Melon-Drama


----------



## sun.shyne

Chapstick Lip Butter


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva glam V gloss from MAC.


----------



## keodi

MAC Lipglass in chai ined with MAC chestnut liner.


----------



## bnjj

NARS Orgasm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be.. NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex right now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## jpgoeth

Armani lip wax #2


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC l/g Morning Glory


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## TechDiva

M.A.C Flourish (Monogram Lipstick)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## purseprincess32

Shu Uemura 580 unlimited lip gloss & rouge unlimited supreme shine BR793 lipstick


----------



## keodi

MAC Lipstick in "o".


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Necromancer

I put on some Vaseline lip balm a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## aliceanna

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula Lip Butter (in Dark Chocolate & Peppermint)


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Loquita

MAC Lipplush in Power Surge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sephora nectar shine lip gloss  cherry shine


 
this again


----------



## frick&frack

now...carmex


----------



## TechDiva

M.A.C Port Red


----------



## samhainophobia

aliceanna said:


> Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula Lip Butter (in Dark Chocolate & Peppermint)


 
I love that stuff .

I am currently wearing the regular Palmer's cocoa butter balm (in the big fat swivel stick).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Korres lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Bri 333

Lancome lipstick in Sugared Maple


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sabishka

MAC Lovelorn


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DiorKiss lip gloss - 778 Red Current


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Sundress


----------



## Mette

DiorKiss Smoothie Fraise. Its scent is delicious!


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC partial to pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Sensual Silk #2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC-Spirit l/s.


----------



## pond23

MAC Faux lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Giorgio Armani - Shine Lipstick #50


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume d'rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

sephore lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gosh Darling #134


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Vaseline, lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC HK lip conditioner - popster


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Now: Carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipglass in Nymphette.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; margarita


----------



## sabishka

Chanel - 128 Magnolia Rose, topped with MAC Plushglass in "Big Kiss".


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Sensual Silk


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Laura Mercier tinted lip moisturizer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## aliceanna

Melt Lip Butter in Coconut


----------



## xstacyx

MAC Angel and NARS Turkish delight, my HGs


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sephora brand lipgloss in bronzed beauty


----------



## Babestaaa

Tried on Mac Viva Glam VI and topped it with my sugar coat gloss from sephora


----------



## Necromancer

I just have boring ol' lip balm by Vaseline.


----------



## girlygirl3

xstacyx said:


> MAC Angel and NARS Turkish delight, my HGs


 
Oooh!  I have MAC Angel and often wondered what else I could put over it besides MAC Oyster Girl (though I love this combo too)!


----------



## girlygirl3

Today:  MAC Spiced Tea l/s topped with MAC 2N l/g (Warm & Cozy collection)'


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Today:  MAC Spiced Tea l/s topped with MAC 2N l/g (Warm & Cozy collection)'



So you got Spiced Tea and 2N?  How do you like them?  

I love this idea for a combo...I'm going to try it, thanks!!  

And today I am just wearing Weleda lip balm.  It's been a pretty lazy day all around.


----------



## Bri 333

Rouge Dior in Must See Mauve


----------



## Designer_Love

smashbox lipgloss in pout


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Sundress


----------



## Designer_Love

B.E. buxom Lips - Lacy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry Baume D'Rose SPF 15


----------



## Sophie-Rose

tinted lipbalm that I made myself with a cheap tip op lipbalm and a bright red lipstick - LOVE IT!


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## lovebeibei

just burt's bees


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC - C Thru


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lancome Juicy Tube - No Reserve(oldie but goodie)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lip Prep & Prime


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## aliceanna

Sephora brand lip gloss from the Beauty Insider birthday gift


----------



## sabishka

MAC Lovelorn topped with Pretty Plush


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Divyaangana

Zoya Hot Lips in Entourage


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Lip conditioner


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume d'rose


----------



## Loquita

Trolley-Dolly said:


> By Terry - Baume d'rose



How do you like this?  I am intrigued by that whole line, I have heard raves...

Oh yeah -- today I am going low-key, just wearing Weleda lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Loquita said:


> How do you like this?  I am intrigued by that whole line, I have heard raves...
> 
> Oh yeah -- today I am going low-key, just wearing Weleda lip balm.



I got it for Christmas, and I have used it everyday since then. It's amazing, definatley worth the money!


Today - YSL Lingerie Pink


----------



## miranda3211

Chapstick Vanilla Mint


----------



## frick&frack

carmex for now...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Right now -
By Terry - Baume d'rose

Will be later - 
MAC Viva Glam V Lipstick & Smile dazzleglass


----------



## aliceanna

I'm wearing some sparkly gold Tarte lip gloss today for NYE!


----------



## Loquita

MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Runway Fave l/g


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC Hello Kitty lip conditioner Popster


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Spice l/l
MAC 3N l/g


----------



## Bri 333

Chapstick Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## aliceanna

Melt Lip Butter in Coconut (heaven in a tube!)


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Fresh Rose Sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## Livia1

A thick layer of Dermalogica Renewal Lip Complex - it's so cold here!


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## TygerKitty

clinique almost lipstick in black honey


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL lip twin in black current


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup lipstick & Underage lipglass


----------



## NorthStar

MAC Utterly Discrete Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

atm...carmex


----------



## swirlpop

pushpop watermelon chapstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Stepping Out dazzleglass


----------



## ellacoach

Kiehl's lip balm


----------



## aliceanna

Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Love Nectar l/g over Dervish l/p


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ysl lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac high tea & mac N2.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Menthol lip balm


----------



## peachy pink

MAC Subculture lip liner with MAC Patisserie l/s and MAC Pinkarat Lustreglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

wearing this freebie I won from Allure contest...Glomineral Lip crayon in coral.
Didin't think I would like but goes on like a gloss


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - imaginaire 84


----------



## talexs

Crabtree and Evelyn garden mint lip balm


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Rags to Riches Dazzleglass


----------



## yeliab

tarte lip balm


----------



## reyrey503

NARS lipgloss in Striptease with a little bit of MAC Extra Amps Dazzleglass over it.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Partial to Pink Cremesheen Lipglass


----------



## Divyaangana

Softlips in Vanilla


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Lipgloss in Aura


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed. My fav.


----------



## janice

MAC Show orchid l/s and Magenta l/l


----------



## yeliab

Again... tarte lip balm... love the subtle color!


----------



## sun.shyne

philosophy holiday angel lip shine


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine (love the color, but strongly dislike the applicator)


----------



## Bri 333

MAC Pretty Please Lustre lipstick
MAC Icescape Lipglass gloss over it


----------



## conrad18

Chapstick All-Natural Lip Butter


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Red lipliner
MAC Russian Red lipstick
MAC Russian Red lipglass 

(i'm flying for work)


----------



## bextasy

Nothing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## pmburk

Aveda lip tint in Verbena


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Nymphette lipglass


----------



## Bri 333

Chapstick mint flavor


----------



## otilia

Ginger Moisturizing Gloss Clinique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in #69 Glass Quartz


----------



## ellacoach

YSL pur gloss in pure nude


----------



## courty

rosebud salve, as usual! i want to start being less lazy about lip color though.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Nars Chihuahua, love the soft pink.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya hot lips - sweet tart


----------



## keodi

MAC Viva glam V lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Diorkiss in Cotton Candy


----------



## peachy pink

Total Wow! l/s with steppin out dazzleglass


----------



## NoSnowHere

Alba gloss in coconut.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm a lip balm/gloss addict so here goes!! Lol: Nivea A Kiss of Shine (Natural), Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 (Cranberry), & Clinique Superbalm (Mango)...whew!!  Gotta protect my lips in this cold weather...  *~*


----------



## Bri 333

Dior Must See Mauve lipstick with YSL gold dazzle lipgloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume de rose


----------



## baggingit

Aquaphor


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Odyssey


----------



## sun.shyne

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Black Honey


----------



## hautecouture15

Carmex (the one in the tube which is cherry flavoured) because my lips were really dry


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge lipstick in Portobello


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Shy Girl l/s topped with Fulfilled l/g


----------



## devoted7

MAC's suntint in Moist Plum


----------



## Loquita

MAC Subculture l/l topped with MAC l/g in 2N


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Greek Holiday


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Lingerie Pink & The Body Shop Oui Oui Oui


----------



## baggingit

7-Up Lip Smacker (Just hanging around the house)


----------



## Sweetpea83

conrad18 said:


> NARS Lipgloss in Greek Holiday




Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## conrad18

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Lipgloss in Aura


----------



## keodi

mac fresh brew lined in mac  chestnut lip liner


----------



## kippeydale

Avon's Dew Kiss Lip Dew


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry Baume De Rose


----------



## immijenheap

mac's spring bean


----------



## conrad18

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## baggingit

Covergirl Lipslick


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC lipgelee in jellybabe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Lola

Trolley-Dolly said:


> By Terry Baume De Rose


 
I love that stuff too!  Pure Luxury!

Today I am wearing GOSH Darling lipstick with Chanel Mica gloss over.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lip Conditioner.  The kind in the tube without sunscreen so it doesn't taste disgusting.


----------



## Bri 333

Mac Hug Me lipstick


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac Siss lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ellacoach

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## conrad18

NARS Lipgloss in Belize


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel glossimer in Pagoda


----------



## Fashionista_

MAC Siss & Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in High Beam Tan.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya hot lips glossy lip balm - sweet tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss- forever pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## pmburk

The Body Shop cranberry shimmer lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in #69 Glass Quartz


----------



## pond23

Too Faced "Lip Injection" sample and MAC "Viva Glam II" lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## Stars & Rockets

MAC Hue with MAC Oyster Girl lipglass


----------



## Jeneen

Chapstick - I've been run down lately and when that happens my lips dry and chap but they are healing nicely - I recommend the one in the blue tube with extra moisturizer.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## noon

chanel glossimer in mica


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sugarjaws

MAC Plushglass in Ample Pink.  The perfect pink/nude color.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC cremecup lipstick and YSL Golden Gloss #10 in Golden Peony


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - summer plum 90


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lady Dior compact lip tint


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

Just Vaseline SPF balm.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé - I just got this and it's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lip Conditioner in the tube


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## Krab

Lush Honey Trap lip balm. Love the honey/vanilla scent! &#9829;


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## ellacoach

Korres lip butter in jasmine


----------



## Necromancer

Just a clear gloss. I have no idea what brand it it, it's just some cheapie I picked up from the pharmacy recently.


----------



## jwhitlock

Smashbox "Fame." It was part of a set from ULTA... love it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Laura Mercier's Lipglace in Brownberry.


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC l/s in Mystery (my new fave)


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> MAC l/l in Subculture
> MAC l/s in Mystery (my new fave)


I went on MAC online and couldn't find anything under Mystery for a l/s....


----------



## devoted7

MAC's LipGelee in Lush & Bright (Lillyland Collection)


----------



## pond23

I mixed 3 MAC lipsticks together - Faux, Spirit and Viva Glam II.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## otilia

Chanel Barcelona Red


----------



## seaotta

duwop lip venom


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier Mauve.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment - I love this stuff


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Korres lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Anoka

clinique gloss in fireberry


----------



## NorthStar

MAC Faultlessly...A purple for Vikings game day only!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## lovelysarahg

CoverGirl Outlast Lip Color in Spring Wine and my mom's lipliner (I left mine at school when I was getting ready this morning).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- Liplicious  whipped vanilla lip gloss.


----------



## Anna R.

The original blue Labello.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC HK lip conditioner - Popster


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Jeannam2008

The pink Coach lipgloss


----------



## asamiramirez

That Qtica Intense Lip Repair Balm they gave away for free on Twitter recently.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## NorthStar

MAC Myself l/s with MAC Glamour for All l/g


----------



## courty

chanel sirop glossimer- my fav lip color!


----------



## sun.shyne

clinique superbalm moisturizing gloss in black honey


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac Fresh Brew l/s


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## NoSnowHere

MissTiss said:


> MAC Viva Glam VI Lipglass


 Love this one!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Illamasqua gloss in Rouse.


----------



## devoted7

MAC Suntint in Just a Smidge


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Dervish l/l + Myself l/s + Glamour For All l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Cherish l/s


----------



## sun.shyne

laura mercier tinted lip balm in mocha


----------



## Anoka

plain burt's bees, i'm sick and don't feel like making much of an effort with my makeup today.


----------



## NorthStar

Mommyx2 said:


> MAC Dervish l/l + Myself l/s + Glamour For All l/g


 

I love that combo!  I just replace MAC Dervish with a revlon one that is an exact dupe...I also wore it today!


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Dazzleglass in Totally Fab.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's LipGelee in Lush & Bright!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Heirloom.  It's a sheer lipstick, almost like tinted lip balm.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Utterly Discrete l/g


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup lipstick


----------



## NatalieMT

I just had a slick of MAC Partial To Pink cremesheen on today.


----------



## Livia1

Stilll just Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment - yum!


----------



## Loquita

Weleda Lip Balm - I did the eyes up today and since my mouth is already pretty pigmented I wanted to keep it simple.


----------



## devoted7

MAC Sun Tint in Moist Plum!


----------



## momofgirls

Philosophy sugar cookie


----------



## Divyaangana

Vanilla Softlips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Necromancer

Prune Nacre by Atelier.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Oyster Girl l/g


----------



## frick&frack

today: buxom lips - starr

now: carmex


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm switching up between: Burt's Bees Pomegranate  Replenishing Balm & eos honeysuckle honeydew smooth sphere balm


----------



## Mommyx2

NYX Megashine l/g in Natural.  Best drugstore l/g I've tried so far.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- supervixen.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox new labs o-gloss shimmer w/ aveda lip saver underneath


----------



## kasmom

chapstick


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Stripdown + MAC l/s in Our Pick (a weird taupe-gray that I find oddly appealing).


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Lingerie Pink & MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Bri 333

Lancome Sugared Maple lipstick


----------



## lovemysavior

Girl About Town by MAC (First time I have ever tried it)


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Eos Pomegranate Raspberry lip balm stick (love this soooo much more than the sphere balm)*~*


----------



## kasmom

MAC-Bombshell


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer no 84 Imaginaire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g..love the case & lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## cathymd

Urban Decay - Naked. Such a pretty neutral color that makes my lips look larger


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Lipstick Creme d'Nude, and Mac Lustreglass Instant Gold


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Myself lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Ming


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden - 8 Hour cream


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## kasmom

MAC - A Rose Romance


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## babyontheway

Nars- sweet dreams (very natural looking)


----------



## Bella613

MAC- "Fulfilled"


----------



## noon

ysl rouge volupte #1


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess.. nude satin


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #12 and Atelier's rose taupe lipgloss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy Orange Cranberry Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss- crystal.


----------



## talexs

Korres Nude Gloss


----------



## sun.shyne

philosophy cherry on top lip shine


----------



## kasmom

MAC - Freckletone


----------



## missgiannina

mac lustering


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiére Gloss in Glass Quartz.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lovechild Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## NatalieMT

Hello Kitty for MAC Cutester lipstick topped off with Via Veneto dazzleglass.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette


----------



## noon

ysl rouge volupte #1


----------



## juicyincouture

giorgio armani lipstick in black gem


----------



## babyontheway

just la mer lip balm


----------



## Divyaangana

Stila Lip Glaze in Marmalade


----------



## Mommyx2

Benefit- Good to Go l/s


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac malibu barbie a.k.a. pink poodle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume de rose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Beige Guitare Glossimer


----------



## noon

jo malone lip conditioner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Queen Bee lipgloss


----------



## devoted7

first half of the day I had Mac's Lipgelee in Lush & Resort then the other half of the day had Mac's suntint in just a smidge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## noon

Dior fascinating mauve


----------



## kasmom

chapstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Suntint Just a Smidge


----------



## talexs

Benefit "rush hour"


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## noon

kiehls lipbalm


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Glossimer in Spark


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Hot Tahiti Lipstick


----------



## talexs

Blistex Deep Renewal


----------



## kasmom

Chapstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## noon

posie tint and some chanel mica on top


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Melt in Your Mouth


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## Divyaangana

noon said:


> posie tint and some chanel mica on top



That sounds like such a pretty combo! I never would have thought of pairing those 2, but I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^Me to , wow!


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Pinkarat Lustreglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## ellacoach

Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## noon

benefit posie tint with jo malone lip balm


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Hipster l/s.  I'm feeling very *BOLD* today


----------



## babyontheway

nars chastity- pretty purple color


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and L'Oreal 6H Glam Shine gloss #200


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pink Grapefruit Lipglass


----------



## KoobaLover

Today and everyday... MAC Lipglass in Underage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Necromancer

L'Oreal Glam Shine 6H lip gloss #001


----------



## it'sanaddiction

U/D Pocket Rocket Doug Lip gloss


----------



## devoted7

I had Moist Plum's Lip Conditioner, along with MAC's Lipgelee in Preppy (Lillylands collection)


----------



## iqaganda

Yesterday, I was wearing ZA - Lip Aqualish in #017


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Golden Gloss no. 5


----------



## babyontheway

MAC Nico lipglass


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Dazzleglass in Goldyrocks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau lip gloss #110..very natural looking


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss- zesty red.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass creme in My Favourite Pink.


----------



## Necromancer

Boring ol' Vaseline lip balm at the moment.


----------



## aliceanna

VS BeautyRush gloss in Tropicool


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; betty


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Yes to Carrots Citrus Lip Butter


----------



## Bri 333

Dior in Must See Mauve


----------



## Livia1

*Fresh Sugar Rosé*


----------



## peachy pink

MAC lipglass in Beaute!


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel with stripdown liner lightly applied


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## am1184

mac angel lipstick


----------



## devoted7

MAC LipGelee in Preppy


----------



## bagshopr

MAC Sequin lipstick.


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen lipglass in Boy Bait, with a bit of MAC Subculture l/l


----------



## Mommyx2

Lancome- Chris & Tell (It came in the mail today! )


----------



## Necromancer

A mauve copper lipstick from the Atelier Prune Nacre palette.


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure in Precious


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Angel lipstick.


----------



## pond23

Chanel "Naive" Rouge Allure lipstick. It is a pretty, subtle pink with golden shimmer.


----------



## noon

Laura Mercier lipbalm


----------



## sun.shyne

clinique superbalm in black honey


----------



## pmburk

CO Bigelow rose salve, with Aveda lip tint in Verbena.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC midimauve l/s with sephora native nude liner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Mac Midimauve lustre lipstick with Trish McEvoy Iced Nude lipliner


----------



## ellacoach

MAC cremecup lipstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette


----------



## noon

lip fusion lip gloss


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Lip Gelee in Preppy!


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Pagoda


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## talexs

Cherry Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere Lip Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva glam V lipglass by MAC.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Hello Kitty Fast Friends


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Viva Glam V... again


----------



## Necromancer

Just Vaseline lip balm at the moment.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC angel with sephora native nude liner this morning
MAC freckletone with sephora native nude liner this afternoon


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Blankety


----------



## Loquita

MAC Myself l/s with a bit of MAC Subculture l/l


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Bri 333

MAC Pretty please lipstick with MAC Icescape gloss


----------



## designingdancer

Sephora Cool Coral lip liner, Illamasqua Over Lipstick in the corners (it's bright) and Urban Decay's Jailbait lipstick.


----------



## talexs

Korres wild rose lip butter


----------



## Divyaangana

Softlips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss- bamboo pink.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC tlc in Pink Fish


----------



## Sugarae2000

MAC Plum Dandy l/s with MAC Icescape l/g


----------



## alexandra28

MAC blankety lipstick and MAC Glamour All lipgloss


----------



## babyontheway

L'occtane cherry lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

Still wearing Chanel Aqualumiere Lip Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer Imaginaire


----------



## devoted7

Lush & Bright LipGelee by MAC

Love it!!! my fav. gloss at the moment!


----------



## noon

Mac tinted lip conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Allure l/s in Insouciante


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC 5N l/s


----------



## TheLioness

Right now, nothing..it is bedtime..but earlier it was MAC VivaGlam4 (frost)


----------



## nwhite

today was A Rose Romance (MAC) with Viva Glame VI SE (MAC) lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *Jem*

mac lip erase in pale w/ saint germain l/s lightly applied and blotted


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Hold the Pose Lipstick


----------



## nillacobain

Maybelline NY - Color sensation (#132 - sweet pink)


----------



## sun.shyne

clinique superbalm in raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed (this really is my fav)


----------



## spylove22

MissTiss said:


> MAC Hold the Pose Lipstick


  was wearing that yesterday.
today wearing viva la glam V lipgloss


----------



## beauty k addict

aveeno lip balm


----------



## MissTiss

spylove22 said:


> was wearing that yesterday.
> today wearing viva la glam V lipgloss


 

LOL! I put that on mid-day yesterday.  Hee!


----------



## otilia

artdeco light pearly flesh


----------



## lykrealones

Elizabeth Arden 8hr cream & topped with Diorific 004


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lipgelee in Lush & Bright!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Chanel glossimer Imaginaire


 
again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss- bamboo pink.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's-Girl About Town (as seen on the FOTD thread today)


----------



## Necromancer

Oriental beige - Atelier


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel "attitude" anad still loving it..


----------



## pond23

A mix of MAC Spirit and Blankety lipsticks.


----------



## lovemysavior

pond23 said:


> A mix of MAC Spirit and Blankety lipsticks.


Love those two lippies.


----------



## spylove22

MissTiss said:


> LOL! I put that on mid-day yesterday. Hee!


 
me too!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Lush and Bright!


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC l/g in Utterly Discrete


----------



## talexs

Stila mango crush lip stain


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## soda-pop

MAC 3N Lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing + MAC glimmerglass in Bling Black. For some reason this combo really plumps up my lips nicely and is a little shimmery but not overly so.  GREAT sexy, neutral lip!


----------



## asamiramirez

Buxom Lip Balm in "Bora Bora."


----------



## lykrealones

8hr.cream topped with Dior 869


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## Livia1

*Fresh Sugar Rosé*


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing + MAC glimmerglass in Bling Black. For some reason this combo really plumps up my lips nicely and is a little shimmery but not overly so.  GREAT sexy, neutral lip!


I believe you....especially since you said your second date went good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's-Rebel


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## exotikittenx

YSL lip gloss in praline.


----------



## pursebunnie

chocolate


----------



## pursebunnie

but under that is chapstick....


----------



## Necromancer

Atleier rose beige.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Viva Glam VI l/g


----------



## pond23

Chanel Naive Rouge Allure l/s


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique All About Lips


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Korres Lip Butter in Plum


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## noon

Kiehls lip balm


----------



## Necromancer

Rose Mauve by Atelier.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Smashbox Beauty lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure in Precious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## devoted7

mac's lush and bright


----------



## Divyaangana

Benefit's Benetint with Zoya Hot Lips in Marachino


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume d'rose


----------



## frick&frack

sephora nectar shine - cherry shine


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubble Gum Lipstick with Preppy Lipgelee!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bobbi Brown's Coral Glaze lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Viva Glam VI SE l/s


----------



## sun.shyne

Clinique Superbalm in Raspberry


----------



## talexs

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pure - 148, Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; bronzed beauty


----------



## Divyaangana

Korres Wild Rose lip butter


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Phlox Lipstick


----------



## NewPurse

CHANEL - Galapagos Sheer Colour lip Shine SPF 15



A brilliant pop of sheer colour and ultra-creamy texture provide an immediate sensation of softness and comfort. Lips are thoroughly hydrated with a nourishing, soothing and fortifying action.

Hehehe..


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Allure l/s in Silhouette


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique all about lips


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer - myriade 106


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss- bamboo pink.


----------



## babyontheway

Stila lip glaze in apricot


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Saint Germain l/s


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17 and Atelier rose lip gloss.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

When I left my house:
YSL Rouge Pure - 148, Tea Rose & MAC Underage lipglass

Now:
MAC Stepping Out dazzlglass (found it in my purse *had forgot about it* ush


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm


----------



## devoted7

MAC Phlox Lipsitck


----------



## Loquita

MAC Steal My Heart l/g


----------



## Divyaangana

Tarte lipgloss in Jordan


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Allure l/s in Incognito


----------



## MM83

Mac Gaga + Boy Bait


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Speak Louder lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## otilia

YSL Gloss Pur Pure Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## canadiangal9

Clinique All About Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl rouge volupte


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Half-Red l/l (very light application) + Viva Glam Cyndi l/s


----------



## Divyaangana

Tarte lip gloss in Buttercup


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## noon

Kiehls lip balm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Now: MAC C-Thru lipglass

Later (dinner): MAC Pervette lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel coco red.. glorious!!!


----------



## GirlFriday

Chanel Glossimer lip gloss


----------



## Loquita

MAC Kumquat l/g...love it!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ming Rouge Allure Laque


----------



## pond23

MAC Creme In Your Coffee l/s (a really nice, safe pinky-brown)


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and  a brown beige Atelier lipstick from the Chocolate palette.


----------



## Bri 333

Mac in Desire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere Lip Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Necromancer

Just Vaseline lip balm at the moment.


----------



## devoted7

Dior Lipglow and MAC's Hush Hush Rose!


----------



## otilia

Artdeco #22 Nude


----------



## southpaw

MAC's Viva Glam GaGa L/S and Prrr L/G


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss- greek holiday.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC bubble gum l/s


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte -  Frivolous Pink & Body Shop Oui Oui Oui


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Eos Pomegranate Raspberry lip balm & Kiehl's Mango lip balm*~*


----------



## pond23

Chanel Insouciante Rouge Allure lipstick - I LOVE the color, but I wish that is was more pigmented. I'm going to try to layer it over very, very neutral lip liners.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup atm


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glossimer in glaze


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17 and 6H Glam Shine #007


----------



## NoSnowHere

mac viva glam v lipglass.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC fleshpot l/s with white magic (from Mcqueen collection) l/g on top

not sure I like the nude lip on me


----------



## prettysunny

Nars lipstick in Dolce Vita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## sandy579

peppermint ChapStick


----------



## noon

Dior - fascinating mauve


----------



## preppyinpearls

I am wearing Chanel Montego. I just discovered it.It is a pale somewhat sheer pink. It has a little bit of a sparkle under the light.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SB Beam


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## pond23

MAC Bubblegum l/s (I hope I don't regret not buying a backup of this).


----------



## devoted7

Dior Lipglow and MAC's Cultureclash!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dior ultra gloss reflect 157
then later...MAC Fast Friends lipglass.


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure in Portobello


----------



## Hielostar

Nivea 'A Kiss of Moisture' lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- Liplicious whipped vanilla lip gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SB O-gloss shimmer from the test lab box only at Sephora's


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Hush Hush Rose


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel Tropic lipstick and MAC 3D gloss in In 3D!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sephora lip gloss in Petunia.


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees replenishing pomegranate lip balm.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC color me coral


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Cream Lipstick Pale Mauve


----------



## Loquita

MAC Kumquat l/g...and it's love.


----------



## Bri 333

Dior lipstick in Must See Mauve


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette lipstick


----------



## xpurseloverx

dior - fushia poplin 577


----------



## noon

Chanel glossimer in Mica


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! I love that color! I want it soooo bad! hehehe.

today I have on Dior's Lip Glow with MAC's Phlox LS!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm/YSL Golden lipgloss in #5


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Colour Me Coral l/s, Cha Cha l/g and Spice l/l!


----------



## sun.shyne

Lipstick Queen Fifteen Min. of Fame #11


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss- bamboo pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur Lipstick - Tea Rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

nars dolce vita


----------



## devoted7

Dior's Lip Glow with MAC's Electric Fuchsia


----------



## Loquita

MAC Spice l/l with MAC Hug Me l/s on top (work appropriate nude, heh heh)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> Dior's Lip Glow with MAC's Electric Fuchsia


 
YAY, you got your electric fuchsia!

I'm wearing MAC Fresh Salmon Lipstick


----------



## devoted7

^yupp! it's sooo gorgeous! I think I want a back up! I'm planning to post pictures tonight in the MAC thread


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ATM - MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## LabelMeLovely

NARS-Turkish delight


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac angel lipstick


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Fresh Salmon l/s


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC-Myself


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure in Precious


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## noon

dior - lunar brown


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Will be -

MAC Snob lipstick, Body Shop Oui Oui & MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## desertsand

B.E. Buxom Lips ~ Eva


----------



## NoSnowHere

NYX gloss in Perfect


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier rose lip gloss


----------



## pond23

A combination that I would have never thought of, but read online. MAC "Fresh Salmon" l/s & MAC "Purple Rage" l/g -> it is gorgeous.


----------



## keodi

Mac peachstock l/s topped with chai lipglass


----------



## ilvoelv

NARS turkish delight


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> A combination that I would have never thought of, but read online. MAC "Fresh Salmon" l/s & MAC "Purple Rage" l/g -> it is gorgeous.


 
Interesting!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain KissKiss Strass in Beige Mousseline


----------



## Bri 333

Lancome lipstick in Sugared Maple


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## crystalrnc

Mac hodgepodge l/l w/ Nars tempest gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## lolitakali

Lip Balm from BeesWax (i think dun remember...)

needs some lip therapy after last night out romp.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Bubble Gum Lipstick with Electric Fuchsia


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweetpea83 said:


> NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


 
  this stuff ROCKS!!

Today it's NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas topped with MAC glimmerglass in BlingBlack.


----------



## Necromancer

just a clear lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Aqualummiere (sp?) in Portobelo


----------



## noon

posie tint and jo malone lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## sun.shyne

Clinique Superbalm in Black Honey


----------



## devoted7

Dior Lip Glow with Chanel Nebula


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon L/S


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier MOP lip gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## devoted7

Changed my lips to MAC's Cremeblend Florida with Lipgelee in Preppy!


----------



## Loquita

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi l/s (  ) with a bit of Half Red l/l


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Viva Glam V Lipglass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum Lipstick w/Electric Fuchsia!


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau silky lipshine..hydrating..love it, too


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I wore this really pretty Korres lip gloss....no idea what the color is.  It was a Sephora sample a few months ago; if anyone knows the color please share!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mousseline


----------



## otilia

MAC Lustreglass Instant Gold


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip plump and shine-braisin (just bought it...love it!!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Sounds good!

YSL Rouge Volupte - Sensual Silk


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum Lipstick w/Electric Fuchsia! again!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^So pretty together!

I'm wearing MAC Coral Co-Ordinate


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohh, I love that color!

Chanel Tropic l/s with MAC dazzleglass in Jingle Jangle.


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^^So pretty together!
> 
> I'm wearing MAC Coral Co-Ordinate



It is indeed


----------



## Cheryl

Kores Jasmine Lip Butter


----------



## babyontheway

MAC politely pink- so natural looking on me


----------



## otilia

MAC Creme d'Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Plushglass in Power Supply


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Viva Glam VI SE l/s with sephora native nude liner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself, this is my new favorite nude!


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Lip Gelee in Lush & Bright


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel's new Rouge Coco in mademoiselle....so Chanel...


----------



## Loquita

sun.shyne said:


> MAC Plushglass in Power Supply



One of my faves!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Myself, this is my new favorite nude!



Me, too.    Definitely back-up worthy.  This is one of my fave MAC lipsticks to date.

Today I wore MAC Viva Glam Cyndi with a bit of MAC Half Red l/l


----------



## Livia1

*Fresh Sugar Rosé*


----------



## noon

Dior - Lunar brown


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## sun.shyne

Loquita said:


> One of my faves!


 
Yes...I love it!!!  I make sure I have one in my purse at all times.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Creme d'Nude and MAC Instant Gold


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in cashmere..


----------



## *Jem*

I just put on Fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just put on Chanel's new rouge coco in cashmere..


----------



## devoted7

Nivea Tinted cherry chapstick with MAC's Resort Life


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Creamy Lipcolor in Pale Mauve


----------



## Trayler

MAC lipgelee in Sugar Shock


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still trying all the new Chanel rouge coco.. today its line rousse...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## i<3handbags

L'Oreal lipstick in Fairest Nude (I think it's from the Colour Riche line)


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Creamblend in Florida...yes I know it's a blush, but it also works and looks well on my lips


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Electric Fuchsia Lipglass all by itself!


----------



## Loquita

MAC Plushglass in Power Supply


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique - All About Lips


----------



## babyontheway

kiehls lip tint- NY nude


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - lingerie pink


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel Venus


----------



## talexs

Dylan's Candy Bar- birthday cake batter candy lip saver


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in paris..ooh la la


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

I am wearing Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose comete and I love it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Plum Lip Butter


----------



## Mommyx2

Rimmel Latte l/l + MAC Blankety l/s


----------



## Bri 333

Dior Must See Mauve lipstick


----------



## noon

jo malone lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in gabrielle..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## noon

Dior fascinating mauve


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Laugh A Lot Lipstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lush and Bright


----------



## talexs

Stila mango crush lip stain


----------



## courty

the new Chanel lipstick- rouge de coco. i got the 'mademoiselle' color. it's a cute color (very bright on me), but the lipstick seems a little drying. unfortunate for the price.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Coral Reef


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Loquita

MAC 5N l/s with MAC Stripdown l/l

I love the lipstick and the liner separately, but not so much together.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp R3


----------



## krazydaisy

carmex


----------



## shannyn92

mac myth lipstick with little vi lipglass!


----------



## sun.shyne

Fresh - Sugar Cherry Lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## Livia1

*Fresh Sugar Rosé*


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## bag_krazy

Mac Viva Glam VI


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Rimmel Amethyst Shimmer l/s


----------



## noon

jo malone lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

this afternoon edward bess fatal attraction


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - bronzed beauty


----------



## Kitsunegrl

UD shine in Betsey  (clear red)


----------



## Necromancer

I just put some Vaseline lip balm on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Tracy

BE Buxom Lips Amber.


----------



## *Jem*

right now EOS lipbalm in the red container. lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain rouge g #66


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Babysparks dazzleglass


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lipstick in Phlox


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Lady Gaga lipstick


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## noon

Mac Hug me


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/s in Myself with MAC Glamour for All l/g on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip fusion blushy nude color


----------



## babyontheway

chanel l/s in comete


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel Rose Comete


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mousseline Lipstick


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure in Portofino


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Lip Conditioner in the tube.


----------



## janice

JK Belle Du Jour (loves it!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge in line rousse


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC bubblegum l/s


----------



## Kansashalo

E.L.F. mineral lipgloss in Night Owl


----------



## babyontheway

nars l/s in cruising with mac nymphette lipglass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## 0Lily0

Lancome Juicy Tubes-Raspberry Juice


----------



## Tracy

Tarte Annette from the Frankie & Annette duo gloss.


----------



## noon

Rouge Dior in Fascinating Mauve


----------



## holycooooow

mac colour me coral lipstick and kumquat lipglass!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself Lipstick


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum with Cultureclash


----------



## miss gucci

Mac saint germain


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## lovemysavior

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Myself Lipstick


 
One of my new favorites from MAC


----------



## frick&frack

carmex on now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Little VI l/g


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Glossimer in Glaze


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting l/s


----------



## karester

Wore Viva Glam Cyndi to work yesterday, loved it!  At this moment I'm wearing Lip Smackers Pink Lemonade.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse..love it..


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum L/S with Cultureclash L/G


----------



## Loquita

MAC Myself l/s with MAC Glamour for All l/g on stop...I am sad because this color is getting so hard to find!


----------



## babyontheway

Loquita said:


> MAC Myself l/s with MAC Glamour for All l/g on stop...I am sad because this color is getting so hard to find!



I have been looking for it too (after your recommendation - with no luck!)  
Today just wearing Nars Harlow


----------



## Bitten

Chapstick undercoat with a very sheer slick of Vincent Longo Lipstain in Cherry. LOVE this look.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease lipgloss and over that nyx circe it's the perfect nude


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Rouge Allure in Lover*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in muse..


----------



## talexs

Stila Pomegranate Crush Lip Stain


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer's Nebula!


----------



## frick&frack

right now...carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars belle du jour..


----------



## twin53

MAC sophisto w/ Chanel cristalle gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Smile dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco lune rousse


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Fresh Salmon lipstick and Kumquat Lipglass


----------



## Bri 333

Dior Must See Mauve lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley gloss


----------



## devoted7

MAC Tendertone in Sweet & Nice


----------



## Tracy

Tarte Kelly


----------



## babyontheway

stila lip glaze in apricot


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17 and a soft pink lip gloss from Atelier's Orchide palette.


----------



## NorthStar

MAC Viva Glam V l/s with MAC Glamour for All l/g on top.  Made for a nice pink/flesh-toned nude lip.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rimmel lipstick in vintage pink.


----------



## krazydaisy

Nivea Chapstick


----------



## Loquita

MAC Cremesheen in Partial to Pink


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Lipstick Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; margarita


----------



## Necromancer

A pale mauve lip gloss by Atelier.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Burt's Bees...my lips were super dry


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Fresh - Sugar Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

la mer lip balm


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## karester

Clinique Superbalm gloss in Black Honey


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## DelicateRose

Chantecaille Discreet lip pencil and Lip Chic in China Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC fleshpot if I dont chicken out


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier ruby lips and topped with Shu Uemura amber gold gloss


----------



## omgblonde

Illamasqua 'Indulge' intense lipgloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumière Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Phlox LS


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac Fresh Brew


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl rouge volupte in tea rose...


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Necromancer

Just a lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC lip gelee in Shift to Pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Coco Rouge in LaPausa


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## ellacoach

Stila lip glaze in Lychee


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Burt's Bees in Peony


----------



## *Jem*

wearing fleshpot lipstick again with white magic lipgloss from the mcqueen collection over


----------



## noon

YSL rouge volupte in #1


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum LS with Electric Fuchsia LG


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## Necromancer

Beige lip gloss by Atelier (I think that's the last of it too)


----------



## trueshoelove2

Right now, just Victorias Secret 'slice of heaven' lip glosss


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC Lady Gaga


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer Red Shine


----------



## karenbabi

MAC clear lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## keodi

Mac lipglass in frankly fresh


----------



## yeliab

Tarte lip tint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## babyontheway

NARS sweet dream lipgloss


----------



## keodi

mac viva glam II and mac chai lipglass.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - frivolous pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom Lips - Dolly


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Mademoiselle L/S


----------



## NoSnowHere

Stila lip glaze in Apricot.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Benetint and the gloss that came with it (I have the pocket pal)


----------



## Tracy

NYX ceto lip stick
L'Oreal color juice lip gloss in berry burst


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in venise...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC I laugh a lot.


----------



## yeliab

benetint (wish it lasted longer)


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel lipstick in Mythic


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## krazydaisy

berts bee


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Smile dazzleglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Plushglass in Power Supply - and then switched to MAC l/l in Brick with MAC l/s in Lady Bug.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Bare Minerals lip gloss in citrus tart


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Rouge Coco in Muse


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Mango Butter Lipstick in Pink


----------



## babyontheway

viva glam gaga l/s with prrr l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC l/s in Blankety.


----------



## noon

YSL rouge pur shine in pink diamond


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## *Jem*

MAC ruby woo


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel La Pausa


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## *Jem*

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## mielikki55

Nivea Lip Care (Cherry).


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel attitude..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac lipglass nymphette


----------



## trueshoelove2

Smashbox O-Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Red Shine glossimer


----------



## Necromancer

Rose by Atelier. (There's not much of it left though)


----------



## keodi

mac hail lipglass lined in  MAC chestnut lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *Jem*

*Jem* said:


> Chanel mademoiselle



again today! This is becoming my favorite!


----------



## ellacoach

stila lip glaze in kitten


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Oldie but goodie: Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle...


----------



## holycooooow

mac creme d'nude and nymphette l/g


----------



## Loquita

MAC Steal My Heart l/g


----------



## babyontheway

MAC summer crop


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac stripdown lipliner, and mac myth l/s, w clear gloss ontop


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17.


----------



## Oogolly

Burt's Bees Beeswax lipbalm, best stuff ever!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Jill Stuart lip gloss! Gift from my friend from Japan - I'm so in love with the packaging..


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC high tea lipstick + My favourite pink d/g.


----------



## yeliab

custom lip tint from etsy


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bri 333

Lancome Rouge Sensation in Sugared Maple


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## *Jem*

YSL rouge volupte #2


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Shiseido Perfect Rouge #303 Pink Mesa


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac lipglass in cultured


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## noon

Chanel glossimer #11


----------



## babyontheway

MAC English accent l/g


----------



## mommy4luke

Burt's Bees Lip Balm in Watermelon!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Canari Gloss


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Portofino lipstick


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure 01 - Delicate


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## *Jem*

YSL rouge volupte #7 lingerie pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in muse...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - claire


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL rouge volupte - frivolous pink


----------



## mommy4luke

Bobbi Brown Metallic lip in Twilight Pink


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel coco rouge in comete


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC my favourite pink.


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment, only YSL lip pencil #12.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bobbi Brown's Coral Glaze


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Rich Color Gloss in Ruby Red


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel coco rouge in lune rousse


----------



## *Jem*

YSL rouge volupte #28


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## trueshoelove2

Haha right now, just chapstick


----------



## babyontheway

MAC cultured l/g


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob & Body shop Oui, Oui, Oui


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC I laugh a lot. Love it.


----------



## noon

Mac tinted lip conditioner in petting pink


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## Necromancer

mauve lip gloss by Atelier


----------



## dee143

mac russian red


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## newcoachlover

Today I wore Mac Jubilee l/s w/ boy bait l/g over it.


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Bubblegum L/S with Chanel's Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## keodi

MAC frankly fresh lipglass.


----------



## Loquita

MAC Sublime Culture l/l
MAC Shy Girl l/s
MAC C-Thru l/g on top

But then I switched to:
MAC Trimmed in Pink l/l
MAC Chatterbox l/s


----------



## mommy4luke

La Mer lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Blooming Lovely


----------



## otilia

Chanel Rouge Coco in Organdi Rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC dazzleglass creme in My Fav Pink.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Oldie but goodie: Chanel glossimer - Cry Baby


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Victoria Secret Perfect Lipstick in Scrumptious


----------



## nwhite

MAC Boybait Cremesheen l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel coco rouge in ballet russe and blotted it then clear lip gloss on top..


----------



## mommy4luke

YSL Rouge Volupte Nude - 01


----------



## trueshoelove2

Victorias Secret gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Myself l/s with Liquer l/g!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Ever Fresh lg


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## samhainophobia

UD lip primer and UD Rush lipstick


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Mademoiselle with Nebula glossmier


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel Mica


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit (just bought it..love it!)


----------



## otilia

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau R3


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Currently Mary Kay's Satin Lips lip balm. Later Chanel glossimer - Cry Baby


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

Kiehls lip tint


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; margarita


----------



## Livia1

Armani Sheer Lipstick in #14, Old Rose


----------



## mommy4luke

Chanel Rouge Coco - Muse


----------



## babyontheway

MAC semi-annual l/s


----------



## Heath-kkf

earlier I was wearing one of the buxom lips diamond colors..it was from one of the mini sets I don't remember the exact shade


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage lipglass


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Mac Viva Glam V


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC ever hip l/s


----------



## sun.shyne

Clinique Superbalm in Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rose comete


----------



## amazigrace

Armani 504. The absolutely BEST
lipstick, ever! So creamy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## babyontheway

Mac nymphette lustre glass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## *Jem*

ysl rouge volupte #2


----------



## Loquita

*Jem* said:


> ysl rouge volupte #2



I just got this - I went & checked it out last night, since so many here were raving about it...since Nordie's was out, they are shipping it to me.  Can't wait - it's an amazing color!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco - Mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Mademoiselle with glossimer in Mica


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; summer plum 06


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Petals and Peacocks l/s with Fashion Scoop l/g over it.


----------



## thavasa

kehl's lip gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## letsgoshopping

MAC ever hip from LoL


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Hydra + Active


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC petals and peacocks and its bright! 
lets see how long I last before I take it off


----------



## devoted7

MAC's Resort Life


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Hydramax + Active


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac Blooming Lovely lipstick with Kumquat lipglass


----------



## i<3handbags

Tarte lipgloss in Eve


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gosh darling in # 134


----------



## Loquita

MAC Lust l/g  

This one's a sleeper...I just got it and it is an instant favorite!


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure no 01 Delicate with a little Chanel gloss over the top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE lipgloss in citrus tart


----------



## babyontheway

Nars lipgloss in sweet dreams


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## devoted7

I had MAC bubblegum l/s with culture clash l/g, then changed it to the same lipstick with electric fuchsia l/g. amazing


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel hydra + active.. nice...


----------



## devoted7

^don'tcha love it? it's amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

it's time for carmex


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/s in Touch.  Me likes!


----------



## Bitten

Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Black Honey with a little chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## *Jem*

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco mademoiselle...


----------



## NoSnowHere

EOS lip balm in sweet mint.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elizabeth Arden - 8 Hour Cream


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Myth to mute out my lips, Stila Longwear Lip Colour in Flushed & MAC Elle Lipglass!


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Camelia


----------



## tatertot

MAC lipstick in Bubbles and Keihl's Cranberry classic balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rose Comete


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Mademoiselle again


----------



## LAltiero85

MAC L.O.L. English Accents lipglass &#9829;


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley L3...


----------



## babyontheway

NARS turkish delight


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## trueshoelove2

Sephora brand Bronzed Beauty


----------



## Loquita

MAC Kumquat l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## trueshoelove2

Sephora Precious Pink gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Ever Hip


----------



## kmd1_123

Victoria's Secret minty lip shine


----------



## kenseysimone

blistex silk and shine


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Tracy

Tarte Frankie lip gloss


----------



## Mommyx2

MAC Patisserie


----------



## babyontheway

MAC english accents


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DelicateRose

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss in Charm


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Victorias Secret in innocent


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora nectar shine lip gloss &#8211; cherry shine


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in Lust


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars in belle du jour


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey plus chapstick undercoat.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC bubblegum l/s


----------



## babyontheway

MAC politely pink lipstick with oyster girl l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley #27.. a lipstick # from Paris....


----------



## ellacoach

Bare Escentuals Bavarian Creme lipstick topped with Bare Escentuals Buxom lipgloss in Trixie


----------



## Tracy

MAC Enchantress lip glass


----------



## Mommyx2

NYX Natural l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## kasmom

MAC Petals & Peacocks lightly dapped.


----------



## UncleLaverne

MAC Folio - matte nude


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## kasmom

MAC - She loves candy lipglass


----------



## axewoman

Philosophy Apricot lip shine.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## gnourtmat

mac lipglass florabundance


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel ballet russe


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Trish McEvoy lipliner in Iced Nude
Trish McEvoy Essential Pencils in Baby Pink
Topped it off with Chanel glossimer in Rose Sand


----------



## Loquita

My new fave combo:  MAC l/s in Shy Girl, topped with MAC lip plush in Fulfilled.  

As close to a Kim K. lip as I am going to get, lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm


----------



## otilia

Chanel Rouge Coco in Muse


----------



## alexandra28

MAC creme cup


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Legende with Mica


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Mommyx2

NARS Dolce Vita l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## *Jem*

right now EOS lipbalm, later YSL rouge volupte #28


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pinkarat over Jubilee. Both MAC.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Blankety


----------



## kasmom

MAC - Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Essential Care.


----------



## noon

Kiehls lip balm


----------



## trueshoelove2

Sephora Bronzed Beauty gloss


----------



## alexandra28

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel gabrielle...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer - Cry Baby


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

Just plain ol' Vaseline lip balm at the moment.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Creamy Lipcolor in Retro Pink


----------



## Livia1

Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *Jem*

EOS lipbalm in the red container


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC l/s in Shy Girl
MAC lip plush in Fulfilled


----------



## otilia

MAC Creme D´ Nude + YSL Gloss Pur Pure in Nude


----------



## ellacoach

YSL #148 tea rose


----------



## Spendaholic

still Nivea, i dont have anywhere to go, so my glossimers are not being used.


----------



## pellarin22

Chanel Ballet Russe with Buxom lip gloss over it.


----------



## kasmom

MAC - Frankly Fresh


----------



## *Jem*

chanel rose comete


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Beautiful color!! I'm wearing an SPF lipstick, Korres Mango Butter Lipstick in Pink


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Legende with Glossimer in Mica


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Oh Baby - MAC


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel glossimer in glaze- so shiny


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

MAC Brick l/l 
MAC Lady Bug l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## *Jem*

now EOS lip balm, I'll be wearing chanel rose comete l/s in a few!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## kasmom

MAC - English Accents


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen Medieval


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## *Jem*

I changed it up for going out- ysl rouge volupte #2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease it's the perfect nude!!!


----------



## jaslee

NARS Turkish Delight Lip Gloss


----------



## rainrowan

L'Oreal Golden Splendour


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish delight


----------



## *Jem*

EOS lip balm


----------



## devoted7

currently, chanel's hydramax+active!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Burts Bees Lip Balm, MAC Viva Glam Gaga & Jemma Kidd Lipgloss in Sassy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle (again)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Tracy

BE Buxom lips Candy


----------



## trueshoelove2

Sephora bronzed beauty


----------



## ellacoach

MAC lipglass in Virgin Kiss


----------



## Jenphx

Stila Lip Glaze- Apricot


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/s in Ever Hip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Necromancer

Natio clear moisturising lip gloss.


----------



## devoted7

Dior Lipglow!


----------



## pond23

MAC Stylesetter Lip Stain


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rose Comete


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Last nite I wore YSL Tea Rose


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE Citrus Tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Rosy Nude


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco Camelia with Glossimer in Galactic


----------



## Loquita

Weleda Everon Balm...I had so much purple eye shadow on today that I felt that anything else would be overload.


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## blueeyedgirl

*Jem* said:


> Fresh sugar lip treatment



same!


----------



## janice

Prestige Waterproof Lipliner in Diva and Dr. Pepper chapstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself


----------



## devoted7

chanel hydramax + active lip care


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## otilia

Chanel Rouge Coco in Muse


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## *Jem*

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Lipstick in Honeyflower


----------



## sonya

Estee Lauder Summer Melon


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in Lust


----------



## kasmom

MAC She Loves Candy lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> MAC l/g in Lust



...and I have just switched to MAC l/g in Ember Glow!  Me likes.


----------



## frick&frack

wearing carmex now


----------



## Bri 333

Lancome lipstick in Sugared Maple


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I wore all day my all time fav nars striptease


----------



## babyontheway

Kiehls lip tint in NY nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC tlc in Pink Fish


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Noº63 Pagoda.


----------



## NoSnowHere

chanel glossimer in glaze.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC-Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## EJM

Chapstick Classic...wouldn't leave home without it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Covergirl Wetslicks Fruit Spritzers


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco - La Pausa


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Camela with Glossimer in Galactic


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## sara999

the lip slip


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Nude Pink
Trish McEvoy Iced Nude lip liner


----------



## *Jem*

Benefit jing-a-ling l/s


----------



## pjrufus

Dior Lip Maximizer


----------



## jaslee

YSL Rouge Pur 124


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Nebula!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipstick Angel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel coco rouge in lune rousse


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC-Impassioned l/s.....love this color.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Loquita

MAC Plush Glass in Power Supply - then I switched to Lipstick Queen in Medieval


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Ming


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC pink fish TLC again. forgot to throw a l/s in my purse


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C Thru


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Noº 63 Pagoda.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Legende with Glossimer in Mica


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Ballmania- lip balm LOVE this stuff.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle with Glossimer in Galatic


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE Citrus Tart glosss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac cthru lipglass


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Rouge Coco in Organdi Rose with MAC Dervish l/l


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Super L/S with Laser Glossimer from the new Summer collection


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nyx Circe L/S


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Mac creamcup l/s with mac nymphette l/g
also Mac creamcup l/s with nars turkish delight l/g


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip gloss


----------



## babyontheway

NARS bella de juor l/s with MAC cultured lipglass- ends up looking coral on me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC ever hip l/s


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease love it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco mademoiselle..love it!!


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Chanel ballet rouse with chanel seashell glossimer


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #17 and Natio clear lip gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm now- had NARS turkish delight on earlier


----------



## krazydaisy

chapstick!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## otilia

catrice creamy toffee


----------



## axewoman

Chanel Glossimer "Zanzibar"


----------



## twin53

burt's bees lip balm


----------



## Elina0408

New Id i-gloss Moonstone


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rose comete..


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel again. love this color


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## kasmom

Korres - Jasmine lip butter


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Chanel Coco Rouge in Lune Rousse with Glaze Glossimer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Frivolous pink


----------



## miss gucci

mac st,germain


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess tender love


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Didn't feel like color today so it's just a swipe of Rosebud salve.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac creme de nude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac angel ls + 2n gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

Just a lip balm by Vaseline.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Benetint with gloss over it


----------



## *Jem*

MAC peachstock. I need some gloss over it though : /


----------



## talexs

Dylan's Candy Bar birthday cake batter lip saver


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC Plink l/s


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Girl About Town l/s with Fashion Scoop l/g over.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe + MAC glimmerglass in BlingBlack on top


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2...night treatment


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Hydramax + Active


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## miss gucci

vaseline aloe vera


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac angel


----------



## chantal1922

Chap Stick and Sephora lip gloss #4


----------



## Tracy

MAC Angel and L'Oreal Color Juice Berry Burst


----------



## talexs

Korres Nude Lipgloss


----------



## Bella613

MAC- Fulfilled and just put on Sugarrimmed


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum LS with Cultureclash LG


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## *Jem*

fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yesterday, Tarte Reuse, going to try Tarte Recycle today.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Chaneller

MAC Oyster Girl


----------



## Sarni

Nars- Belle du Jour w Buxom Lips gloss- Clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge volupte in 25..


----------



## noon

YSL rouge pur shine pink diamond


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Loquita

YSL Rouge Volupte in 2 (Sensual Silk)

Love the color and the texture, but I am returning it tomorrow - I have worn it 3 times so far, and it keeps on giving me some sort a reaction..it makes my lips peel.  

Eeek.


----------



## LAltiero85

Balmshell Lip Gloss in "The Curse of the Purse."


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle with Glossimer in Galatic


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC lady gaga!


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## *Jem*

this morning Chanel Mademoiselle
now MAC blankety


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Addict #654, I think..bois de rose.. a very nice nude lip very natural looking..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Allure in Silhouette


----------



## jaslee

Dior Creme de Rose Lip Balm


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in Steal My Heart


----------



## Spendaholic

im still using nivea lip care.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Earlier it was Mac plum dandy lipstick with a little "instant gold" lipgloss in the center
Now it's Mac up the amp lipstick


----------



## babyontheway

Viva Mac Gaga


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ ditto


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MAC stripdown L/L
nars striptease l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip gloss


----------



## *Jem*

MAC most wanted slimshine


----------



## krazydaisy

Nivea Chapstick


----------



## juicyincouture

estee lauder - pink parfait


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey - fabulous and light for the weekend.


----------



## Karenada

vaseline rose lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC c-thru lipglass


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## babyontheway

Nars sweet dreams lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## mira_uk

Nothing important for once, MAC Fushsia Fix Lip conditioner...
Wil get back to lipstick tomorrow


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru lipglass


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Coco lipstick in Cashmere - I got a sample last week. It's pretty damn nice, might be a replacement for Giorgio Armani No. 10 (which is ALWAYS sold out. Grrrr).


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Nivea - A Kiss of Moisture

I bought it in a two-pack yesterday, and I already love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love it too!

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC slimshine in most wanted


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle..


----------



## babyontheway

Mac english accent lipglass


----------



## Spendaholic

still nivea lip care.


----------



## miss gucci

MacLiberty of london/tinted lipgloss/ english accents


----------



## pquiles

Mac glam VI l/s with Estee Lauder wild plum l/s


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete with Chanel Glossimer Sirop over it!


----------



## Loquita

NARS Bad Education l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in 01 - Delicate


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## lizziejean3

Target brand chapstick


----------



## *Jem*

MAC blankety l/s


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Ruban Rose


----------



## trueshoelove2

Benetint


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maybelline Color Sensational l/s in _Pink me Up_ and MAC Hello Kitty _Sweet Strawberry_ l/g


----------



## j9g8rchic

elf Mineral Lip Gloss in Trendsetter
Just got it and I think I might like it better than MAC


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete


----------



## Tracy

Tarte lip gloss Annette


----------



## Cheryl

mac slimshine in bare


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum Lipstick with Electric Fuchsia Lipgloss


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Laura Mercier lip stain Shy Pink with Laura Mercier Discrete gloss over it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lady GaGa


----------



## babyontheway

chanel rose comete


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya hot lips glossy lip balm &#8211; sweet tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *Jem*

MAC slimshine in most wanted


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte in #19 Frivolous Pink topped with Chanel Glossimer in Futile


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer - Hibiscus


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAC Myself with Fold & Tuck l/g on top


----------



## lovemelon

Mac Lady Gaga- Love it!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

MAC - Warm Me Up!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Glossimer Bikini Peach


----------



## trueshoelove2

Benetint with Victorias Secret slice of heaven gloss over it


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## talexs

Stila Lip Stain- Yumberry Crush


----------



## miss gucci

my new cremesheen glass/loud and lovely.love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip fusion..dream...


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> Fresh Sugar Rosé


 
again


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac love nectar


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Karenada

bobbi brown rich color gloss in melon


----------



## *Jem*

MAC slimshine in most wanted


----------



## evilvietgirl

MAC ever hip with love nectar l/g


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in 2N - then I switched to MAC l/s in Touch (I like this one better - the 2N looks like clear gloss on me, eeep).


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Carmex


----------



## exotikittenx

Origins lip balm


----------



## talexs

LAVANILA vanilla/ grapefruit lip shine


----------



## EasterBunny

L'oreal lipstick - 717 Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani lipshine #7.. which is being discontinued


----------



## SugarDaisy

Sally Hansen Liptonic Gem Gloss in 'Bling Bling.'


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe.


----------



## juicyincouture

mac lipstick in creme d'nude


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease L/G


----------



## tatertot

MAC Bubbles


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Syrup


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Hydramax + Active


----------



## PrincessTingTing

MAC - Cosmo


----------



## anitalilac

Christian Dior Lip Collagen Maximizer Activ..ie lipgloss..


----------



## Nola

Mac-Equality (Lustre)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## babyontheway

Mac politely pink with mac viva glam gaga on top


----------



## Spendaholic

still - nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lady GaGa


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior addict gloss in a natural lip color #654, I think...


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Coral Reef


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC slimshine in most wanted (again)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SB lip liner in Amaretto and lip color Tarte Recycle


----------



## sun.shyne

_Clinique Superbalm in Black Honey_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## noon

Benefit posey tint with chanel glossimer in mica


----------



## alexandra28

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in 01 Delicate and Nars BabyDoll Lip Lacquer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## blueeyedgirl

clinque butter shine in apple brandy


----------



## kathywko

rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm - Bronzed Pink_


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry lip rose de baume


----------



## otilia

Ultimate Beige by YSL


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune russe


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Today I used mac underage


----------



## flaweddesignn

burts bees pomegranate oil


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC red for work


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Legende with Glossimer in Mica


----------



## Chanel 0407

YSL lingerie pink.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; april


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel rouge coco in la pausa


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac - resort life


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Aqualumiere lipgloss in vanilla


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gosh Darling #134


----------



## rainrowan

Chanel's Rouge Coco Venise #26


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lustreglass in Flashmode


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

Just a clear gloss by Natio.


----------



## Loquita

NARS l/g in Bad Education


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Glossimer - Bikini Peach


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Hydramax + Active


----------



## otilia

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## trueshoelove2

VS cherry baby gloss


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Beigeland Lipstick


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in #1, topped with Chanel Glossimer #98 Galactic


----------



## dani1908

MAC Chesnut Liner, Wet n Wild 913B Lipstick (brown family), and MAC Mad Cap Lipglass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

huge lips skinny hips in clear.. a nice lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC red


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish delight


----------



## Nola

Chanel lipgloss in mango fluo


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

mac siss lipsick


----------



## *Jem*

MAC slimshine in Bare


----------



## frick&frack

in a few minutes, it will be: Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel ballet russe


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## ashtray-girl

rimmel lipliner in tiramisu and mac l/s in hue (nude lips look)


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Label_Junkie

Mac pink burst


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ ditto


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Coral Reef


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose. I love it.


----------



## yeliab

Burts beeswax


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## BrooklynBAP

MAC Slimshine lipstick in Gentle Simmer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## sugarjaws

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## *Jem*

MAC ever hip l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess lip gloss


----------



## pond23

MAC Pink Plaid l/s with lip balm underneath


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Nebula


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *Jem*

MAC angel


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Power Supply_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## Love Of My Life

rimmel lipliner w/dior lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea & elizabeth arden eight hour cream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## mira_uk

byTerry Baume de Rose 
my lips need a little love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex right now


----------



## sun.shyne

sun.shyne said:


> _MAC Plushglass - Power Supply_


 
_repeat_


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in la pausa...


----------



## pond23

We have a lot of Chanel Rouge Coco fans here! 

I'm wearing Chanel "Gardenia" RC today.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac hue l/s toped with l'oreal juicy glam shine in 221


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## babyontheway

la mer lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## devoted7

Illamasqua Lipstick in Climax with Chanel Glossimer in Galactic


----------



## noon

Dior - fascinating mauve


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco mademoiselle


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Glossimer in Peach Bikini


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

a new Tom Ford lipstick....


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau lip gloss #110


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL - Tea Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Coco in Lune Rousse


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in Kumquat.  The more I wear this one, the more I like it.


----------



## Loquita

hotshot said:


> a new Tom Ford lipstick....



You have killer taste in makeup, btw!

How are you liking the new Tom Ford lipsticks?  I am curious about them since I love all things Tom Ford (the man is a genius).  TIA!


----------



## babyontheway

Nars Harlow lipgloss


----------



## Bethc

Bobbi brown Ruby


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Rouge Coco in Legede


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

mac viva glam vi lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## babyontheway

kiehls lip tint in NY nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge volupte...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lancome lip gloss in Strawberry.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care sun protect spf 30.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lips 2


----------



## ashtray-girl

nivea chantal thomas LE l/s in rouge d'amour, it's a semi-mat true red (something between mac russian red and rubi woo) + a hint of gold pigment on the centre of my lower lip (gloss would just be to much for a day-look)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pitterpatter

Revlon Matte 002 Pink Pout. so pretty!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *Jem*

YSL rough volupte #2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## mira_uk

MAC Fashion Scoop cremesheen glass 

with a dab of MAC Fushsia Fix lip conditioner


----------



## babyontheway

MAC high strung l/s


----------



## nwhite

MAC Gel l/s


----------



## frick&frack

was buxom lips - melonie

now is carmex


----------



## aliceanna

Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Black Honey


----------



## kathywko

E.L.F mineral lipstick in party pink with Revlon's Life's a Peach gloss over it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Guerlain Rouge Le Brillant Blonde


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Rouge Allure in 01 Delicate and Nars Babydoll lip lacquer


----------



## Tracy

Cover Girl Lip Stain #415 w/ L'Oreal Color Juice Berry Burst.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## pickle

Nars Turkish Delight (one of my HGs, most lip products look bad on me for some reason)


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lipglass in Culture Clash


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse


----------



## Loquita

NARS Easy Lover l/g...one of my new favorites!


----------



## frick&frack

more carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Hydramax + Active


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## babyontheway

chanel rose comete


----------



## NoSnowHere

Buxom in Trixie.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru


----------



## pond23

Chanel Organdi Rose rouge coco lipstick


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Lune Rousse rouge coco lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

shu uemura lipgloss PK333S


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Too Faced Lip of Luxury in Free Love


----------



## sw0pp

earlier today I was wearing Lancôme Laque Fever in 212, now I'm wearing Maybelline Moisture Extreme Nudes in Luminous Beige


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black orchid w/ lipgloss...


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle rouge coco lipstick


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/l in Beurre, MAC l/s in Shy Girl, & MAC Lip Plush in Fulfilled.

This is one of my fave combos!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bobbi Brown in Baby


----------



## Necromancer

Clear Natio lip gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

DiorKiss Luscious Lip-Plumping Gloss in Pineapple Cocktail


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## JenBrett

buxom lips - Dolly


----------



## pond23

Dior Rouge Serum in Mocha (this color is too orangey on me)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer - Hibiscus


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford black orchid w/gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac gaga lipstick


----------



## babyontheway

chanel rose comete with MAC english accent lipglass over it- I love the look of it


----------



## NoSnowHere

VS beauty rush gloss in cheery cola.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Glossimer in Bikini Peach!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## BadRomance93

Gash - Urban Decay (my favourite colour)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiger Eye Lipstick(Estee Lauder)
Sinnamon Lustreglass(MAC)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## clk55girl

Chanel aqualumiere gloss in Bondi Beach.. love this color SO much that I bought 3 backups..


----------



## lumkeikei

La Mer lip balm and Guerlain lipstick called Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob with Body Shop - Oui, Oui, Oui & MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE Citrus Tart


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## Loquita

Trolley-Dolly said:


> MAC C-Thru lipglass



One of my faves! Doesn't get enough love...

Today (or should I say last night) I was wearing MAC Subculture l/l with NARS Chihuahua l/g, but then I switched mid-evening to Subculture with Chanel Sun Dress Glossimer.  Like the second combo a bit better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; pink dawn


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease L/G


----------



## Love Of My Life

rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Coco in Lune Rousse


----------



## *Jem*

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## pinklipgloss33

lumkeikei said:


> La Mer lip balm and Guerlain lipstick called Grace


I LOVE Guerlains lipstick Grace!  I am so mad it was limited edition.  It is the perfect color on me.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Today I have on Guerlain lipstick Rose Strass with Christian Dior lipliner Cocoa Shake


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## ellacoach

Dolce & Gabanna lipstick in nude, topped with Chanel Glossimer in Futile #139


----------



## pond23

Christian Dior Serum de Rouge lipstick in Raspberry (wish it were more pink and less red on me)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Miss DI

YSL Golden Gloss in Golden Pink, Guerlain Kiss Kiss in Pushy Pink.


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## krazydaisy

Dior's Lip Glow


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Today I used mac underage


----------



## miss_ritz

Lipglass in Prrrrrrr


----------



## Necromancer

Clear lip gloss on by Natio.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipstick - high tea.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## krazydaisy

Ysl #13


----------



## Necromancer

Loreal Glam Shine lip gloss #103


----------



## babyontheway

MAC high strung


----------



## pond23

Chanel Legende rouge coco l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon L/S


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Galactic


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Frivolous Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ashtray-girl

sephora nano-lipliner in pure pinky and mac hue l/s


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Coco in Vendome with MAC l/l in Brick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and a clear gloss by Natio.


----------



## krazydaisy

Bert's Bee


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac creme dnude


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


 
I'm wearing this too!


----------



## noon

Dior - Fascinating mauve


----------



## Loquita

MAC l/g in Steal My Heart - then I switched to MAC Cremesheen in Petit Indulgence.


----------



## krazydaisy

I have chapstick on.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex on now


----------



## Necromancer

Just a lip balm by Vaseline at the moment.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Peachstock with BB clear lipgloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac - love nectar


----------



## peachy pink

chanel rouge allure laque in ming!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Clinique Superbalm in Raspberry_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior lip gloss #652..bois des rose


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick #20 Spicy Pink with YSL Golden Gloss #19 Golden Petal


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lorac Liquid Lipstick in Muse


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk rouge volupte & The Body Shop - Yes Yes Yes/Oui Oui Oui


----------



## frick&frack

for tonight:  Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Necromancer

Natio's Sweet with a little bit of Atelier's Rose lip gloss on top.


----------



## pond23

frick&frack said:


> for tonight: Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


 
^Myriade is a fabulous shade. I'm surprised it doesn't get a lot of attention.

I wore Chanel's Pink Praline gloss lip liner over MAC's Prep & Prime Lip today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior lip addict....


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel glaze glossimer


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique - All About Lips


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Changed it to..Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pond23

MAC All's Fair lipstick


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Galatic


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lipgloss - forever pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup lipstick


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Chanel Glossimer in Galatic



I was just playing with this!  It's AMAZING.  

Today I wore a new fave combo:  

Chanel Rouge Coco in Egerie with MAC Subclime Culture l/l, topped with Chanel Glossimer in Bikini Peach.


----------



## Loquita

Oops - double post!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Ming


----------



## Bitten

Nars Lip Lacquer custom blend Baby Doll with Chelsea Girls.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE Citrus Tart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## missjenny2679

YSL Rouge Pure Shine 26


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## noon

YSL pure shine #11


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford black orchid w/ gloss


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo lipstain in Cherry


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Bondi Beach
Chanel Aqualumiere Lipstick in Bondi
MAC l/l in Sublime Culture


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

NARS sweet dreams lipgloss


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Dior rouge creme de gloss no 641


----------



## noon

Kiehls lip balm


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Bitten

My lips are quite chapped just now, so I'm trying to drench them with YSL Top Secrets Restoring Skincare Palette lip balm - it smells so delicious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Coco in Beige Fein
MAC l/l in Spice
Chanel Glossimer in Sundress


----------



## noon

Dior Lunar Brown


----------



## canada's

ysl rouge volupte in peach passion


----------



## keodi

mac viva glam v


----------



## bextasy

Nothing


----------



## wordbox

Color:
CoverGirl Outlast in "Teasing Blush"

Balm:
back and forth between rosebud salve and Neutrogena lip moisturizer with SPF 15

Gloss:
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Guava Enchantment


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yes To Carrots lip tint in nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Lustre in Sweetie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

YSL Rouge Volupte #9 Caress Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup lipstick


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL Rouge Volupte #20


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte #1


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Coco in Vendome  (x10)
MAC l/l in Brick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Frivolous Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Cabo Coral L/S


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Burt's bees lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL Rouge Volutpe #20 with La Prairie Lip gloss Pink Shell over it


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer - Hibiscus


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## glamiam

MAC l/l in soar, l/s in pink nouveau, l/g in steal my heart. felt like being bright today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## noon

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g galante #9


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Today I used MAC underage


----------



## anne082

CHANEL AQUALUMIÈRE SHEER COLOUR LIPSHINE #92 
it is a beautiful warm pink with gold shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC blankety


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Lip balm


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer Magnifique


----------



## Spendaholic

On tuesday i was wearing Chanel Glossimer 92 Glitter.
Now Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chanel Dream Red


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Allure Genial


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in cambon....


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## devoted7

MAC Electric Fuchsia


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sugarjaws

Givenchy lip gloss.  Not sure the color since it's a sample that I got at Barneys along with a case full of other sample goodies.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## noon

Mac Hug me


----------



## trueshoelove2

Just chapstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac l/s in jest (discontinued :cry: )


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Hydramax + Active


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lorac Muse, it's a rose colored liquid lipstick in a gloss like tube.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## Loquita

Last night:
Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle 
MAC l/l in Subculture

Haven't decided on today yet!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Red now


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Pomposity ... great medium pink for my pale skin.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## pond23

Nars Turkish Delight lip gloss


----------



## pickle

pond23 said:


> Nars Turkish Delight lip gloss




same here


----------



## *Jem*

NARS sex machine lip pencil


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac angel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sycomore(Chanel Rouge Coco)
Blizzard(Chanel Glossimer)


----------



## SugarDaisy

Mac 'Thrills'


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle & lip fusion in clear


----------



## miss gucci

mac saint germain


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipglass in Flurry of Fun.


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rogue Coco in Egerie 
MAC l/l in Sublime Culture


----------



## kathywko

Chanel coco rouge in rose comete with revlon lilac pastelle on top


----------



## anglarry04

MAC:
Whirl l/l
myth l/s
hug me l/s
a dab of viva glam V l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Coco Rouge in La Pausa with Bikini Peach Glossimer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa lipstick


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Violeta


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete...


----------



## Loquita

Lipstick Queen in Saint Rust


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in Remarkable with Sephora Precious pink lipgloss over it


----------



## miss_ritz

MAC Myth


----------



## Farforah

Dior Addict Lipcolor in Pink Lust


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Norlite

MAC Liberty of London Frankly Fresh gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete and lip gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Dazzleglass Creme in My Fav Pink.


----------



## babyontheway

MAC nymphette


----------



## wordbox

Just rose salve today.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## noon

Jo malone vitamin E lip conditioner


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC lip conditioner_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## pond23

MAC Snob lipstick toppped with MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse


----------



## frick&frack

more carmex


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease L/g


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Coco in Egerie
Chanel Glossimer in Bikini Peach
Chanel Lip Liner in Natural


----------



## miss_ritz

Viva glam V  l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco La Pausa


----------



## alexandra28

MAC Lazy Day


----------



## sugarjaws

Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete


----------



## pinklipgloss33

MAC whirl lip pencil filled in all over my lips with La Prairie Shell Pink lip gloss over it


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rose Comete topped with Chanel Glossimer in Futile


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## kasmom

Korres-guava lip butter


----------



## chris7891

^ Hehe me too!


----------



## miss gucci

Dior ultra gloss reflect 157


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lip lip balm


----------



## rileygirl

MAC Paramount


----------



## evilvietgirl

Chanel coco rouge in Egerie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

im still using nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer - Glaze


----------



## wordbox

CoverGirl Outlast in "flirty nude," Neutrogena lip balm w/spf, and Lancome Juicy Tubes in "guava enchantment" (and, as always, rose salve thrown in here and there)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Flurry of Fun_


----------



## otilia

MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## noon

Ysl rouge pure shine lipstick in diamond pink


----------



## kasmom

MAC- Thrills


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip laque in "ming"...


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## coachwife6

Chanel glossimer in Iris. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Coral Co-ordinate L/S


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo lipstain in Cherry


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By terry - BDR


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Tea Rose lipstick #148


----------



## *Jem*

MAC blankety


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## kabaker

MAC Creme Cup liptstick and MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Fresh Brew


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black orchid....


----------



## alexandra28

MAC lollipop loving


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel Rouge Coco in Satin with Chanel Glossimer Rose Sand on top


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

alexandra28 said:


> MAC lollipop loving



OMG I totally forgot about this lipstick! I have it, gona dig it out!


----------



## bnjj

Smashbox Lovely Lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..at the moment..


----------



## kasmom

MAC - Thrills


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC lollipop loving lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume..


----------



## pond23

Chanel Organdi Rose rouge coco lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## wordbox

CoverGirl Outlast in "flirty nude"; Neutrogena lip balm (w/spf 15); Lancome Juicy Tubes in "guava enchantment"


----------



## it'sanaddiction

hotshot said:


> chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


 
Me too!


----------



## devoted7

hydramax+active


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2...but will be selecting a gloss shortly...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## kasmom

Korres - Guava


----------



## pond23

MAC Peachstock lipstick with a teensy bit of MAC Money, Honey dazzleglass on top (a weird combo, but it turned out to look pretty good)


----------



## ciatta

Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in rose comete..


----------



## NemoAndChula

Make Up For Ever # 203. (Hot Pink)


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## ashtray-girl

juicy tubes in framboise (14)/  razzberry


----------



## Bitten

Armani Sheer lipstick in no 10 - soft berry pink


----------



## sugarjaws

Revlon Creme Gloss in Peachy Sheen


----------



## wordbox

Just rose salve today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Tendertone Lip Balm in Deep Sigh.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Frivolous Pink


----------



## tweety32976

mac c-thru lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

chane lmademoiselle


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## babyontheway

MAC l/s in angel


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars L/G in Turkish delight


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Tangerine Dream - one of my favorites...

But then I dropped it and it broke!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## *Jem*

nivea a kiss of moisture and MAC blankety on top


----------



## NemoAndChula

Paula's Choice Lip Treatment


----------



## kabaker

mac Lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mousseline


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g


----------



## SugarDaisy

Mac 'Fresco'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cle de Peau #103 lipstick


----------



## devoted7

MAC Bubblegum l/s with cultureclash l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips - lip balm


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lollipop Loving


----------



## LAltiero85

Right now Softlips, but as soon as I get ready I'll be wearing M.A.C. to the Beach Beach Bound...so pretty, I love that it's sheer, it's the only way a nude looks good on me.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; kanani


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam #3


----------



## devoted7

MAC Clutureclash l/g


----------



## Bethc

MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga


----------



## NemoAndChula

^^I want a tube of that!


----------

